#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  من بريدى وبريدك ( الخاص) لمن يريد مشاركتنا

## جيهان محمد على

أخــــــوانى ..أخواتي ...
هنا فى هذه الساحة يسعدنا أن نستقبل ما ياتيكم ببريدك الخاص من فكاهــــة أو معلومة او حكمــــة أو كل ماهــــــو غريب منطقي أو غير منطقي ..
فى حياتنا دائما ..
نستريح مع الفكاهة ونتعلم من الحكمــــة ونعرف معلومة ...
فاتمنى من الجميع التواصل وعدم البخل فيما ياتيكم على بريدكم الخاص بالنشر هنا ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*يقول السباعي رحمه الله*
*ما رأيت كالأب يهدم أولاده بنيانه وهو بهم فرح* 
*وينغصون عليه عيشه وهو منهم مسرور ..*

*: يقول جون وليامز*
*ما فائدة الدنيا الواسعة ... إذا كان حذاؤك ضيقا ؟!*
**
*يقول الإمام القرطبي :*
*أجمع العلماء على أن قوله تعالى :*
*" وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا "* 
*قد جمعت الطب كله ..*
** 
*ستتعلم الكثير من دروس الحياة ، إذا لاحظت*
*أن رجال الإطفاء لا يكافحون النار بالنار ..*
**
*الضمير لا يمنع المرء من ارتكاب الخطأ*
*إنه فقط يمنعه من الاستمتاع به وهو يرتكبه ...*
** 
*يقول الشافعي رحمه الله :*
*ما جادلت أحدا ، إلا تمنيت أن يُظهر الله الحق*
*على لسانه دوني !!*
**
*إن الشق وسط حبة القمح ، يرمز إلى أن النصف لك*
*والنصف الآخر لأخيك ..*
**
*ذُكِر لسقراط أن رجلا من أهل النقص يحبه*
*فاغتم لذلك وقال :* 
*ما أحبني إلا وقد وافقته في بعض أخلاقه*
**
*زئير الأسد لا يكفي لقتل الفريسة !*
** 
** *
قد يجد الجبان 36 حلا لمشكلته ، ولكنه لا يعجبه منها
سوى حل واحد وهو الفرار !
 
ليس شجاعا ذلك الكلب الذي ينبح على جثة الأسد ..
__________ _ 
الأطفال الأشقياء فقط هم أطفال الغير !

يتميز الأطفال بسبع خصال :
أولها .. أنهم لا يغتمون للرزق
وثانيها .... أنهم إذا مرضوا لم يضجروا من قضاء الله 
وثالثها.. أن الحقد لا يجد سبيلا إلى قلوبهم
ورابعها .... أنهم يسارعون للصلح
وخامسها .... أنهم يأكلون مجتمعين
وسادسها .... أنهم يخافون لأدنى تخويف
وسابعها .... أن عيونهم تدمع ....**


الذي لا رأي له ، رأسه كمقبض الباب
يستطيع أن يديره كل من يشاء .... 

يقول أحد الصحابة :

ما وجد أحد في نفسه كبرا ، إلا من مهانة يجدها في نفسه .... 
 
و يقول صحابي اخر:
إني لأبغض أهل بيت ينفقون رزق أيام في يوم واحد !!

___ يقول مجاهد رحمه الله :
ما تردّى حجر من رأس جبل
ولا تفجّر نهر من حجر ، ولا تشقّق فخرج منه الماء 
إلا من خشية الله .. نزل بذلك القرآن 
 
ما عرفت أسخف من الذين يحفرون أسماءهم
في الصخور ليخلّدوا ..

_كلنا كالقمر ... له جانب مظلم !

___رسم أحد الظرفاء حمارا على عباءة صاحبه 
فلما رأى ذلك صاح بالحاضرين :
من الذي مسح وجهه بعباءتي ؟!

يقول الأصمعي وقد سأله الرشيد عن حقيقة العشق :
إنه شيء يُذهل القلب عن مساويء المحبوب
فيجد رائحة البصل من المحبوب أعظم من المسك والعنبر !!

من المخجل التعثر مرتين بالحجر نفسه ....

_يمتلك المعلم أعظم مهنة :
إذ تتخرّج على يديه جميع المهن الأخرى ....

لا يوجد في الحياة رجل فاشل ، ولكن يوجد رجل
بدأ من القاع وبقي فيه ....

_يقول وليام آرثورد :
إن أبواب الإنجازات تتسع لذلك الشخص الذي يرى في الأشياء التافهة
إمكانيات غير محدودة ..

يقول أحد العارفين :
مصيبتان لم يُسمع بمثلهما تصيبان العبد عند موته 
يؤخذ ماله كله ، ويُسأل عنه كله ....
 
_يقول هتلر :


لقد اكتشفت مع الأيام انه ما من فعل مغاير للأخلاق 

وما من جريمة بحق المجتمع إلا ولليهود يد فيها .... 

 

_يقول روسو :  

دموع الأطفال هي توسلات ، فإذا لم تُلبى طلباته 

صارت أوامر .... 

 

يقول ،،، : 

لا يجرؤ بعض الناس أن يكونوا ملوكا حتى في أحلامهم .... 

 

تريد المرأة أن تكون الأخيرة في حياة الرجل 

ويريد الرجل أن يكون الأول في حياتها ... 

__________  

يقول المثل الياباني : 

أن تكون على حق ، لا يستوجب أن يكون صوتك مرتفعا .. 

 

يقول إبراهام لنكولن : 

أنا أمشي ببطء ، ولكن لم يحدث أبدا أنني مشيت  

خطوة واحدة للوراء .. 

 

شتم رجل عمر بن عبد العزيز فقال عمر : 

لولا يوم القيامة لأجبتك 







*

----------


## سوما

الراقية \ أ. جيهان..
موضوع فكرته طيبة .. تسلم أفكارك .. :Smart:  ومتابعة معاكِ بأذن الله..  :f: 
وأول رسالة بجد فيها كلمات ومعانى رائعة.. تسلم أيدك  :2: 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الراقية \ أ. جيهان..
> موضوع فكرته طيبة .. تسلم أفكارك .. ومتابعة معاكِ بأذن الله.. 
> وأول رسالة بجد فيها كلمات ومعانى رائعة.. تسلم أيدك


أشكرك يا وسام  :f: 
وسعيدة بوجودك واتمنى تشاركينا قريب ببعض الرسائل من بريدك الخاص ان شاء الله
تحياتى
 :king:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*الغالية  .. جيهان

فكرة رائعة بالتأكيد
وفيها نجمع كل ماهو قيم ومفيد للجميع
شكرا حبيبتي

****

المعرفة رأس مالي و العقل اصل ديني و الشوق مركبي 
و ذكر الله انيسي و الثقة كنزي و العلم سلاحي 
و الصبر ردائي و الرضا غنيمتي و الفقر فخري 
و الزهد حرفتي و الصدق شفيعي و الطاعة حبي 
و الجهاد خلقي و قرة عيني. 

علي بن ابي طالب (ع) 

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الغالية .. جيهان*
> 
> *فكرة رائعة بالتأكيد*
> *وفيها نجمع كل ماهو قيم ومفيد للجميع*
> *شكرا حبيبتي* 
> ****** 
> *المعرفة رأس مالي و العقل اصل ديني و الشوق مركبي* 
> *و ذكر الله انيسي و الثقة كنزي و العلم سلاحي* 
> *و الصبر ردائي و الرضا غنيمتي و الفقر فخري* 
> ...


 أختى العزيزة.... نبع الوفاء
 :f2: 
أهلاً بيكى نورتى الموضوع وسعيدة ان الفكرة عجبتك 
وقد أيه كلمات (على بن أبى طالب) كرم الله وجه
دايماً جميلة وبتثير فينا التأمل والإعجاب فى نفس الوقت بالعقلية الإسلامية الفريدة دى.... تحياتى لإختيارك الجميل
وفى إنتظارك دائماً حبيبتى

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*لماذا لا أزاول رياضة المشي؟*
*قبل أن تبدأ ببرنامج المشي، يتطلب منك أن تعرف فوائد برنامج المشي وتوقعاتك بالنسبة للصحة العامة واللياقة البدنية والنواحي النفسية الأخرى. مزاولة برنامج المشي الرياضي بانتظام يساعد في تحسين عوامل بدنية وصحية كثيرة والتي بالتأكيد تمنع الإصابة بأمراض العصر.. 
تقليل دهون الجسم
كثير منا يعتقد بأننا نتجاوز الوزن الطبيعي للجسم بكثير، ولكن هذه لست ذو أهمية إذا ما عرفنا بأن المشكلة الكبرى هي زيادة نسبة الدهون في أجسامنا والتي لا تظهر علي أشكال أجسامنا، وهذه لها علاقة كبيرة مع بعض أمراض القلب والسكري وضغط الدم المرتفع وارتفاع مستوى الكولسترول في الدم والسرطان وآلام المفاصل والروماتيزم وغيرها من الأمراض. والمشي الرياضي يساعد في تقليل نسبة الدهون في الجسم، وبخطوات بسيطة جداً يمكن الجسم أن يحرق تقريباً ( 60 ) سعر حراري لكل ميل مقارنة باحتراق السعرات الحرارية في الحالة الطبيعية للجسم، ولكن إذا ما زاد الإنسان سرعته وخطوته بمعدل ( 2.5 ) ميل في (30 ) دقيقة فإن الجسم سوف يحرق (200 ) سعر حراري. 
خفض معدل نبض القلب أثناء الراحة 
يُعتبر معدل نبض القلب أثناء الراحة في الدقيقة ( عدد ضربات القلب ) المؤشر لصحة ودقة عمل القلب، حيث كلما حصل الإنسان على لياقة أثناء مزاولة برنامج المشي الرياضي كلما تحسن عمل القلب في دفع كمية أكبر من الدم بأقل عدد من ضربات للقلب. خفض مستوي الكولسترول في الدم 
ارتفاع مستوى الكولسترول في الدم يسبب الإصابة بمرض التصلب أو الانسداد الشرياني والكولسترول مادة دهنية تترسب علي الجدار الداخلي للشرايين ولأوعية الدموية وخاصة الشريان التاجي الذين يغذي القلب مما يسبب بعد مرور الزمن ضيق الشريان بالتصلب ووصول كميات قليلة من الدم إلي القلب، وفي حالات متقدمة للإصابة يؤدي إلى انقطاع تدفق الدم نهائياً إلى القلب مما بسبب السكتة القلبية. 
وعند مزاولة برنامج المشي الرياضي وبإتباع نظام غذائي خال من الدهون والكولسترول يضمن الإنسان خفض عوامل الخطورة للإصابة بأمراض القلب وذلك بخفض مستوي الكولسترول الكلي وكذلك مستوى الكولسترول الضار الذي يكون مسئولاً عن انسداد الشريان والأوعية الدموية بالإضافة إلى ذلك يعمل المشي الرياضي على زيادة مستوي الكولسترول المفيد.. 

خفض ضغط الدم 
ارتفاع ضغط الدم من العوامل الرئيسية للإصابة بأمراض القلب وكذلك السكتة
 الدماغية المفاجئة ويؤكد العلماء والخبراء بأن مزاولة المشي الرياضي بانتظام يساعد الإنسان على خفض ضغط الدم في الأوعية الدموية والشرايين وكذلك يقلل من حاجة الإنسان المصاب بارتفاع ضغط الدم من استخدام الأدوية والعقاقير التي تساعد في خفض معدلات ضغط الدم. 
التمثيل الغذائي 
التمثيل الغذائي عبارة عن معدل احتراق السعرات الحرارية المخزونة في الجسم والتي تأتي من تناول الأغذية اليومية، ويؤكد العلماء والخبراء بأن كلما تميز الإنسان بالسمنة وزيادة الوزن كلما واجه الصعوبات في إنقاص الوزن وذلك لوجود الأنسجة الدهنية والتي تتميز بقلة نشاطها خلال التمثيل الغذائي حيث كلما ما زادت معدلات الدهون في العضلات كلما كان معدل التمثيل الغذائي في الجسم بطيئاً. وعند إتباع برنامج المشي الرياضي يحصل الإنسان علي معدلات التمثيل الغذائي أكثر وأكثر من الإنسان العادي الذي لا يزاول المشي الرياضي وحتى بعد ساعتين من أداء برنامج المشي 
وذلك بحرق السعرات الحرارية المخزونة في الجسم.. كثافة وصلابة العظام 
كلما كبر وتقدم العمر بالإنسان كلما قلت قدرة العظام لدية من امتصاص الكالسيوم وقل بناء العظام وتعرض للإصابات. يؤكد العلماء بأن (25% ) من العالم يعانون من مرض التهاب العظام ويسمي ( تحجر العظام ) مما يؤدي إلى كسور خطيرة جداً وخاصة مع كبار السن وكذلك ينادي بعض العلماء بتناول الكالسيوم إضافة علي المواد الغذائية للحصول علي صلابة العظام إلا أن معظم العلماء يعتقدون ويؤكدون بأن هذا لا يأتي ألا عن طريق مزاولة المشي الرياضي الذي يحصل الإنسان علي كثافة وصلابة العظام ووقاية العظام من أمراض وضعف عند الكبر. الفوائد البدنية للمشي 
بالإضافة إلى الفوائد الصحية لمزاولة المشي الرياضي يعمل المشي الرياضي علي تحسين عناصر اللياقة البدنية لدي الإنسان مما يشعر بأنه الأفضل والأحسن..  زيادة القوة العضلية 
الأنشطة البدنية مثل المشي الرياضي تعمل علي زيادة قدرة العضلات علي بناء الألياف العضلية وتحد من تعرضها للإصابة ومن خلال بناء الألياف العضلية فأنها تبقي أكثر صلابة وسمك في مساعدة العضلات للوقاية من الإصابات وتعمل علي أداء الأعمال اليومية بسهولة أكثر. 

 النغمة العضلية 
مزاولة المشي الرياضي تعمل علي تقوية العضلات الضعيفة وكذلك المترهلة في أداء وظائفها بأحسن صورة، ومن خلال العضلات يعمل القلب والدورة الدموية وتساعد علي دخول الهواء في الرئتين ومرور الغذاء من الجهاز الهضمي، والنغمة العضلية تساعد في أداء جميع أجهزة الجسم الحيوية في أداء وظائفها بدقة وكفاءة. 

 زيادة المرونة 
السن وقلة الحركة من العوامل التي تؤدي بالعضلات والأوتار والأربطة المحيطة بالعضلات والمفاصل إلى الإصابات والأمراض وجعلها متصلبة وعدم قدرتها على أداء أقصى مدي حركي تشريحي، والأنشطة الرياضية كبرنامج المشي الرياضي تعمل على تقوية العضلات والأربطة المحيطة بالمفاصل وتساعدها باستمرار على أداء أقصى مدى حركي وتشريحي لها. 

 تحسين الجهاز الدوري والتنفسي 
يُعتبر المشي الرياضي من الأنشطة الرياضية الهوائية التي تستخدم بها العضلات الكبيرة مثل عضلات الرجلين والظهر الحوض واليدين مما يتطلب من القلب دفع كميات كبيرة من الدم إلى هذه العضلات وبالعكس, لأداء عملها بإيقاعات منتظمة ومستمرة المطلوبة في رياضة المشي، وبذلك يكون له أثر في تقليل العبء الواقع على القلب، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فان المشي يرفع من كفاءة القلب وعضلة القلب في أداء عملها بدقة وكفاءة. 

الفوائد النفسية للمشي

للمشي الرياضي أيضاً فوائد نفسية مُتعلقة بالعقل والروح : 

— خفض الضغوط اليومية 
الأنشطة الرياضية وخاصة رياضة المشي تساعد في إثارة الجسم علي إفراز هرمون ( اندورفين ) الذي يشبة كيميائيا مادة ( المورفين ) الذي يجعل الإنسان أن يشعر بالراحة والسعادة، و المشي الرياضي يساعد الجسم على التخلص من الضغوط اليومية والتوتر والقلق والشعور بالسعادة والهدوء والراحة أثناء النوم ليلاً. 

— حل المشاكل اليومية 
الابتعاد أو الانشغال عن المشاكل والصعوبات, تعتبر أحسن الطرق النفسية لعلاجها بمزاولة المشي الرياضي. فيتخلص العقل من الصعوبات والحصول علي الراحة وبعض الحلول المناسبة للمشاكل الأكثر تـاثيراً وتعقيداً. 

—مفهوم الذات 
عن طريق مزاولة الأنشطة الرياضية وخاصة المشي الرياضي يحصل الإنسان علي مفهوم الذات من الناحية الإيجابية حيت يشعر بالسعادة والسرور والنظرة المتفائلة عن شخصيته وذاته. 

وأخيراً ... ومن خلال الفوائد الصحية واللياقة البدنية والنفسية لمزاولة المشي الرياضي، فإن ذلك بتطلب من الإنسان أن يسال نفسه 

لماذا لا أزاول رياضة المشي ؟؟!!
كاتب الموضوع  Gath aldeen abdalhameed

*

----------


## بنت النيل77

فكرة جيدة اخت جيهان وهذة قصة وصلتنى عن طريق الايميل بعنوان


انا لا اؤمن بوجود اللة

ذهب رجل الى الحلاق لكي يحلق له شعر رأسه ويهذب له لحيته . . . وما أن بدأ

الحلاق عمله في حلق رأس هذا الرجل ، حتى بدأ بالحديث معه في أمور كثيرة . ..

الى أن بدأ الحديث حول وجود الله ............ . .



قال الحلاق :-' أنا لا أؤمن بوجود الله '



قال الزبون :- ' لماذا تقول ذلك ؟

'

قال الحلاق :- ' حسنا ، مجرد أن تنزل الى الشارع لتدرك بأن الله غير موجود ،

قل لي ، إذا كان الله موجودا هل ترى أناسا مرضى ؟ وإذا كان الله موجودا هل ترى

هذه الاعداد الغفيرة من الاطفال المشردين ؟ طبعا إذا كان الله موجودا فلن ترى

مثل هذه الالام والمعاناه . أنا لاأستطيع أن أتصور كيف يسمح ذلك الإله الرحيم

مثل هذه الامور .



فكر الزبون للحظات لكنه لم يرد على كلام الحلاق حتى لايحتد النقاش . . .

وبعد أن إنتهى الحلاق من عمله مع الزبون . . خرج الزبون الى الشارع . . فشاهد

رجل طويل شعر الرأس مثل الليف ، طويل اللحية ، قذر المنظر ، أشعث أغبر ، فرجع الزبون فورا الى صالون الحلاقة . . .



قال الزبون للحلاق :- ' هل تعلم بأنه لايوجد حلاق أبدا '



قال الحلاق متعجبا ' كيف تقول ذلك . . أنا هنا وقد حلقت لك الآن '



قال الزبون ' لو كان هناك حلاقين لما وجدت مثل هذا الرجل '



قال الحلاق ' بل الحلاقين موجودين . . وأنما حدث مثل هذا الذي تراه عندما

لا يأتي هؤلاء الناس لي لكي أحلق لهم '



قال الزبون ' وهذا بالضبط بالنسبة الى الله . . . فالله موجود ولكن يحدث ذلك

عندما لايذهب الناس اليه عند حاجتهم . . . ولذلك ترى الآلام والمعاناة في

العالم .

----------


## لحظة صفا

*" من بريدى الخاص** "*
*

عجبا لشعب مصر
**لست أدري كيف يمكن لإنسان أن يتشاءم أو يحزن أو يعترض في بلد مثل مصر

رئيسها مبارك 
ورئيس حكومتها نظيف 
ورئيس برلمانها سرور 
ورئيس مجلس شورتها الشريف
ووزير داخليتها حبيب 
ووزير ماليتها غالي 

فهل توجد سلطة ، في أي دولة في العالم ، يجتمع فيها كل هذا 
التفاؤل والحب والنظافة والشرف والبركة والسرور مثل مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



وعجبا لشعب الأردن* 

*سألوا أردني : ليه أنت دائماً مكشر وعصبي ؟؟ 
قال :
قهوتنا مرّة 
وبحرنا ميت 
وخليجنا عقبة 
وطبختنا مقلوبة 
وأشهر الأسماء عنا : زعل ومهاوش وعدوان 
ومطربنا اسمه متعب 
وأشهر أغانينا : يا ويلك ويليلي تعادينا 
!!! وعايزنى بعد كده أبتسم 


دهاء اليهود وخبثهم

**في زمن مضى كان الـبابوات ( جمع بابا ) يبيعون للناس 
أراضي في الجنة وكانت أسعارها غالية جداً
ورغم غلائها إلا أن الناس مقبلون عليها بشكل كبير جدا 
فـكان الشخص بشرائه أرضاً في الجنة يضمن دخوله الجنة 
مهما فعل من معاصي في الدنيا
ويأخذ الشخص صكاً ( عقداً ) مكتوب فيه أسمه وأنه يملك أرضاً في الجنة 
كان ربح الكنيسة من هذه المبيعات عالياً جداً جداً

في يوم من الأيام جاء أحد اليهود للبابا وقال له :
أريد شراء النار كاملة !!!


فتعجب البابا من أمر هذا اليهودي واجتمع مسؤولو الكنيسة كاملة 
وقرروا بينهم القرار التالي :

أراضي النار أراضٍ كاسدةٌ خاسرة 
ولن يأتينا غبي آخر غير هذا الغبي ويشتريها منا 
إذا سنبيعها له بثمن عالي ونتخلص منها !!!

وقرر الـبابا أن يبيع له النار 
وأشترى اليهودي النار كاملةً من الكنيسة 
واخذ عليها صكاً (عقداً ) مكتوب فيه أنه أشترى النار كاملة !!!

وبعدها خرج اليهودي للناس جميعاً وقال لهم أنه اشترى النار كاملةً 
ورأى الجميع العقد المكتوب فيه ذلك وقال لهم :

إن كنت قد اشتريت النار كاملة فهي ملكي وقد أغلقتها ولن يدخلها أي أحد 
فـما حاجتكم لـشراء أراضي في الجنة 
وقد ضمنتم عدم دخول النار لأني أغلقتها ؟
وعندها لم يشتر أي شخص أرضاً في الجنة لأنه ضمن عدم دخول النار

وبدأت الكنيسة تخسر أموال تلك التجارة ولم تعد تدر لها شيئا 
فعادت الكنيسة واشترت من اليهودي النار التي كانت قد باعتها له 
ولكن بـأضعاف أضعاف أضعاف سعرها الأصلي !!!! 

فعلا اليهود يهود !!!* 


*موضوع جميل*
 :y:

----------


## سوما

القصة التالية جاءتنى على الميل وعجبنى معناها. :f: . وأردت أن أنقلها إليكم..  :2: 
المزارع والحصان..


وقع حصان أحد المزارعين في بئر مياه عميقة ولكنها جافة



وأجهش الحيوان بالبكاء الشديد من الألم من أثر السقوط......واستمر هكذا عدة ساعات

كان المزارع خلالها يبحث الموقف ويفكر كيف يستعيد الحصان؟


ولم يستغرق الأمر طويلاً كي يقنع نفسه بأن الحصان قد أصبح عجوزاً
وأن تكلفة استخراجه تقترب من تكلفة شراء حصان آخر
هذا إلى جانب أن البئر جافة منذ زمن طويل وتحتاج إلى ردمها بأي شكل.
وهكذا نادى المزارع جيرانه وطلب منهم مساعدته في ردم البئر
كي يحل مشكلتين في آن واحد، التخلص من البئر الجاف ودفن الحصان

وبدأ الجميع بالمعاول والجواريف في جمع الأتربة والنفايات وإلقائها في البئر



في بادئ الأمر، أدرك الحصان حقيقة ما يجري
حيث أخذ في الصهيل بصوت عال يملؤه الألم وطلب النجدة

وبعد قليل من الوقت اندهش الجميع لانقطاع صوت الحصان فجأة..!!
وبعد عدد قليل من الجواريف، نظر المزارع إلى داخل البئر وقد صعق لما رآه.........!!

فقد وجد الحصان مشغولاً بهز ظهره
فكلما سقطت عليه الأتربة يرميها بدوره على الأرض
ويرتفع هو بمقدار خطوة واحدة لأعلى وهكذا استمر الحال
الكل يلقي الأوساخ إلى داخل البئر فتقع على ظهر الحصان
فيهز ظهره فتسقط على الأرض حيث يرتفع خطوة بخطوة إلى أعلى..!!

........وبعد الفترة اللازمة لملء البئر
اقترب الحصان للاعلى و قفز قفزة بسيطة وصل بها إلى خارج البئر بسلام..

 :f2: 
كذلك الحياة تلقي بأوجاعها وأثقالها عليك
كلما حاولت أن تنسى همومك فهي لن تنساك ..وسوف تواصل إلقاء نفسها..!!

وكل مشكلة تواجهك في الحياة هي حفنة تراب
يجب أن تنفضها عن ظهرك حتى تتغلب عليها وترتفع بذلك خطوة للأعلى
انفض جانبا وخذ خطوة فوقه ..لتجد نفسك يوما على القمة ..

لا تتوقف ولا تستسلم أبدا .. مهما شعرت أن الآخرين يريدون دفنك حيا ..!!



وأخيراّ..
اجعل قلبك خالياً من الهموم,,
اجعل عقلك خالياً من القلق,,
عش حياتك ببساطة ..
أكثر من العطاء وتوقع المصاعب,,
توقع أن تأخذ القليل,,
توكل على الله واطمئن لعدالته..
 :f: أ. جيهان ....دمتِ بخير دائماااااااااا.. :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> فكرة جيدة اخت جيهان وهذة قصة وصلتنى عن طريق الايميل بعنوان
> 
> 
> انا لا اؤمن بوجود اللة 
> 
> ذهب رجل الى الحلاق لكي يحلق له شعر رأسه ويهذب له لحيته . . . وما أن بدأ 
> الحلاق عمله في حلق رأس هذا الرجل ، حتى بدأ بالحديث معه في أمور كثيرة . .. 
> الى أن بدأ الحديث حول وجود الله ............ . . 
> 
> ...


أختى العزيزة ....بنت النيل
أشكرك أن اشركتينا معكِ فى قراءة هذا الايميل الرائع....
وياليتنا نفر الى الله ونلجأ إليه دائماً وندرك أنه لا مهرب منه إلا إليه .... ما أجمل أن نعود إلى الله.... فهو وحده القادر على شفاء جروحنا وتطهير أرواحنا من كل دنس ورذيلة ....
أشكرك ودائماً فى إنتظارك أختى العزيز
تحياتى 
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> فكرة جيدة اخت جيهان وهذة قصة وصلتنى عن طريق الايميل بعنوان
> 
> 
> انا لا اؤمن بوجود اللة 
> 
> ذهب رجل الى الحلاق لكي يحلق له شعر رأسه ويهذب له لحيته . . . وما أن بدأ 
> الحلاق عمله في حلق رأس هذا الرجل ، حتى بدأ بالحديث معه في أمور كثيرة . .. 
> الى أن بدأ الحديث حول وجود الله ............ . . 
> 
> ...


أختى العزيزة ....بنت النيل
أشكرك أن اشركتينا معكِ فى قراءة هذا الايميل الرائع....
وياليتنا نفر الى الله ونلجأ إليه دائماً وندرك أنه لا مهرب منه إلا إليه .... ما أجمل أن نعود إلى الله.... فهو وحده القادر على شفاء جروحنا وتطهير أرواحنا من كل دنس ورذيلة ....
أشكرك ودائماً فى إنتظارك أختى العزيزة
تحياتى 
 :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

*جيهان ..كالعادة مواضيعك دائماً هادفة وجميلة ..

أحببت أن أشارك بإيميل جميل وصلني من أم الشهيد أو الشيماء ....


...................


تقول إحدى الكاتبات

رأيت اليوم فيديو قصير ولكنه ترك في نفسي أثراً كبيراً



" كانت هناك الفتاة الصغيرة  لا يتجاوز عمرها الست سنوات بائعة المناديل الورقية

تسير حاملة بضاعتها على ذراعها الصغير

فمرت على سيدة تبكي

توقفت أمامها لحظة تتأملها

فرفعت السيدة بصرها للفتاة والدموع تغرق وجهها

فما كان من هذه الطفلة

إلا أن أعطت للسيدة مناديل من بضاعتها

ومعها ابتسامة من أعماق قلبها المفعم بالبراءة

وانصرفت عنها

حتى قبل أن تتمكن السيدة من إعطائها ثمن علبة المناديل

وبعد خطوات استدارت الصغيرة ملوحة للسيدة بيدها الصغيرة ومازالت ابتسامتها الرائعة تتجلى على محياها .

** عادت السيدة الباكية إلى إطراقها ثم أخرجت هاتفها الجوال وأرسلت رسالة

((( آسفة .... حقك علي!!! )))

*** وصلت هذه الرسالة إلى زوجها

الجالس في المطعم مهموم حزين !!!

فلما قرأها ابتسم

وما كان منه إلا أنه أعطى ( الجر سون ) 50 جنيهاً

مع أن حساب فاتورته 5 جنيهات فقط !!!

***عندها فرح هذا العامل البسيط بهذا الرزق الذي لم يكن ينتظره

فخرج من المطعم

ذهب إلى سيدة فقيرة تفترش ناصية الشارع تبيع حلوى فاشترى منها بجنيه

وترك لها 10 جنيهات صدقة وانصرف عنها سعيداً مبتسماً !!!

*** تجمدت نظرات العجوز على الجنيهات

فقامت بوجه مشرق وقلب يرقص فرحاً

ولملمت فرشتها وبضاعتها المتواضعة

و ذهبت للجزار تشتري منه قطعتين من اللحم

ورجعت إلى بيتها لكي تطبخ طعاماً شهياً وتنتظر عودة حفيدتها وكل ما لها من الدنيا

جهزت الطعام

و على وجهها نفس الابتسامة التي كانت السبب في أنها ستتناول ( لحم )

لحظات وانفتح الباب ودخل البيت الصغيرة بائعة المناديل

متهللة الوجه

وابتسامة رائعة

تنير وجهها الجميل الطفولي البريء !!! "

******************



يقول رسولنا الحبيب صلوات الله وسلامه عليه



<< تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة >>



ما رأيكم لو أن كل منا حاول أن يفعل كما فعلت هذه الطفلة الرااااااائعة

ماذا لو حاولنا رسم ابتسامة من القلب على وجه مهموم

لو حاولنا رسم بسمة بكلمة طيبة

بلمسة حانية على كتف أم مجهدة ... أب مستهلك

بمحاولة مسح دمعة انحدرت من قلب مثقل بالحزن

بصدقة قليلة لمحتاج لا يجد ثمن رغيف الخبز

بهدية بسيطة لمريض حبسه المرض

برفع سماعة الهاتف للسؤال عن رحمك

الذي لم تسأل عنهم منذ العيد

بالمسح على رأس يتيم وجد نفسه كفرخ طير في مهب الريح

هناك طرق كثيرة لا تعد ولا تحصى لرسم البسمة على وجوه الآخرين

فقط لو خرجنا من أحزاننا ورسمنا البسمة على شغاف قلوبنا

لو تذكرنا نعم الله تعالى التي أنعم بها علينا ..

لو لم نسخط على ما فاتنا من حظوظ

لو رسمت بسمة على وجهك فسترى الدنيا مشرقة

(( كن جميلاً ترى الوجود جميلاً ))

..*

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخت الكريمة جيهان ...

و تمنياتي بأن تكوني بخير و في أحسن حال ...

الموضوع جميل جدا ... و فكرته بسيطة و في مقدور الجميع ... أو الغالبية ... أتوقع أن يسهم كثيرا في إزالة عناء يوم عمل شاق ... أو إضفاء بسمة قد نكون في أشد الحاجة اليها ... أو اضافة معلومة تزيد من رصيد معرفتنا بالحياة ...

لكي كل التحية و التهنئة علي الفكرة و شرح مصدر الفكرة و الغرض منها ... و مشارك معك إن شاء الله

مع خالص تحياتي ...

----------


## ahmedab216

من بريدي الخاص ...


قصة جامعة ستانفورد الأمريكية 
 



توقف القطار في إحدى المحطات في مدينة بوسطن الأمريكية وخرج منه زوجان يرتديان ملابس بسيطة. كانت الزوجة تتشح بثوب من القطن ، بينما يرتدي الزوج بزة متواضعة صنعها بيديه. وبخطوات خجلة ووئيدة توجه الزوجان مباشرة إلى مكتب رئيس " جامعة هارفارد " ولم يكونا قد حصلا على موعد مسبق.قالت مديرة مكتب رئيس الجامعة للزوجين القرويين : " الرئيس مشغول جدا " ولن يستطيع مقابلتكما قريبا... ولكن سرعان ما جاءها رد السيدة الريفية حيث قالت بثقة : " سوف ننتظره ". وظل الزوجان ينتظران لساعات طويلة أهملتهما خلالها السكرتيرة تماما على أمل أن يفقدا الأمل والحماس البادي على وجهيهما وينصرفا. ولكن هيهات ، فقد حضر الزوجان - فيما يبدو - لأمر هام جدا. ولكن مع انقضاء الوقت ، وإصرار الزوجين ، بدأ غضب السكرتيرة يتصاعد ، فقررت مقاطعة رئيسها ، ورجته أن يقابلهما لبضع دقائق لعلهما يرحلان.

هزالرئيس رأسه غاضبا" وبدت عليه علامات الاستياء ، فمن هم في مركزه لا يجدون وقتالملاقاة ومقابلة إلا علية القوم ، فضلا عن أنه يكره الثياب القطنية الرثة وكل من هم في هيئة الفلاحين. لكنه وافق على رؤيتهما لبضع دقائق لكي يضطرا للرحيل.

عندما دخل الزوجان مكتب الرئيس ، قالت له السيدة أنه كان لهما ولد درس في " هارفارد " لمدة عام لكنه توفى في حادث ، وبما أنه كان سعيدا" خلال الفترة التي قضاها في هذه الجامعة العريقة ، فقد قررا تقديم تبرع للجامعة لتخليد اسم ابنهما.

لم يتأثر الرئيس كثيرا لما قالته السيدة ، بل رد بخشونة : " سيدتي ، لا يمكننا أن نقيم مبنى ونخلد ذكرى كل من درس في " هارفارد " ثم توفى ، وإلا تحولت الجامعة إلى غابة من المباني والنصب التذكارية ".

وهنا ردت السيدة : نحن لا نرغب في وضع تمثال ، بل نريد أن نهب مبنى يحمل اسمه لجامعة " هارفارد ". لكن هذا الكلام لم يلق أي صدى لدى السيد الرئيس ، فرمق بعينين غاضبتين ذلك الثوب القطني والبذلة المتهالكة ورد بسخرية : " هل لديكما فكرة كم يكلف بناء مثل هذا المبنى ؟! لقد كلفتنا مباني الجامعة ما يربو على سبعة ونصف مليون دولار!"

ساد الصمت لبرهة ، ظن خلالها الرئيس أن بإمكانه الآن أن يتخلص من الزوجين ، وهنا استدارت السيدة وقالت لزوجها : " سيد ستانفورد : ما دامت هذه هي تكلفة إنشاء جامعة كاملة فلماذا لا ننشئ جامعة جديدة تحمل اسم ابننا؟" فهز الزوج رأسه موافقا.

غادر الزوجان " ليلند ستانفورد وجين ستانفورد " وسط ذهول وخيبة الرئيس ، وسافرا إلى كاليفورنيا حيث أسسا جامعة ستنافورد العريقة والتي ما زالت تحمل اسم عائلتهما وتخلد ذكرى ابنهما الذي لم يكن يساوي شيئا لرئيس جامعة " هارفارد " ، وقد حدث هذا عام 1884م.

حقا : من المهم دائما أن نسمع ، وإذا سمعنا أن نفهم ونصغي ، وسواء سمعنا أم لا ، فمن المهم أن لا نحكم على الناس من مظهرهم وملابسهم ولكنتهم وطريقة كلامهم، ومن المهم أن " لا نقرأ كتابا أبدا من عنوانه " حتى لو كان ثمنه عام 1884 سبعة ملايين دولار.

قصة حقيقية رواها " مالكوم فوربز " ومازالت أسماء عائلة " ستانفورد " منقوشة في ساحات ومباني الجامعة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *" من بريدى الخاص** "*
> *
> 
> عجبا لشعب مصر
> **لست أدري كيف يمكن لإنسان أن يتشاءم أو يحزن أو يعترض في بلد مثل مصر
> 
> رئيسها مبارك 
> ورئيس حكومتها نظيف 
> ورئيس برلمانها سرور 
> ...


أختى العزيزة .... لحظة صفا
**

أهلا بيكى حبيبتى وأشكرك على الايميل اللطيف اللى اشركتينا معاكى فى قراءته ودايماً فى إنتظارك يا قمر وفى إنتظار ايميلاتك....،،
تحياتى
**

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> القصة التالية جاءتنى على الميل وعجبنى معناها.. وأردت أن أنقلها إليكم.. 
> المزارع والحصان..
> 
> 
> وقع حصان أحد المزارعين في بئر مياه عميقة ولكنها جافة
> 
> 
> 
> وأجهش الحيوان بالبكاء الشديد من الألم من أثر السقوط......واستمر هكذا عدة ساعات
> ...


حبيبة قلبى .... سوما :f2: 

اولا ازيك وحشانى جدااااا بجد يا رب تكونى بخير يا قمر
 :Hug2: 
تعرفى لما قريت الايميل إتأثرت جدااااااا بيه طبعاً المعنى الاساسى اللى شرحتيه جميل ورائع جداً فعلاً لازم نكبر ونعلى اوى فوق مشاكلنا وهموم الحياة عشان نقدر نستمر ونواصل رحلتنا فيها اللى ماحدش قال ابداً إنها هاتكون سهلة او بسيطة ...
لكن فى حاجة تانية لافتت نظرى وهو موقف صاحب الحصان لما وقع حصانه اللى ياما ساعده واعانه على كسب الرزق ازاى يتخلى عنه كدة ببساطة ويقعد يقارن مقارنة شديدة الانانية بين تكلفة خروجه وتكلفة شراء حصان جديد  :Dry: 
ليه دايما بنحسب كل حاجة بالورقة والقلم والمكسب والخسارة فى حاجات ماينفعش نقيسها أبداً بالمقاييس دى فى حاجات مالهاش تمن ولاقيمة مادية ليه بنخضع كل حاجة لمبدأ المنفعة والمكسب والخسارة .....!!!!
تعرفى يا سوما لو كان هوا دا المبدأ الوحيد اللى بيمشى بيه كل الناس ماكانش شاب مسك سلاح مثلا وراح يقاوم عدو أو معتدى على أهله ووطنه وعرض نفسه للموت... ماكانش عالم سهر ليالى وأخد من وقته وصحته عشان يصنع دوا أو مصل عشان يحارب مرض أو وباء منتشر بين الناس ... ماكانش كاتب أو صاحب رأى وكلمة دخل السجن أو إتنفى فى منفى فى سبيل إعلاء كلمة حق لازم تتقال على الملأ... ماكانتش حاجات كتير حصلت ولا اتعملت للناس.....!!!! قد ايه هايبقى شئ جميل لو إتخلينا عن انانيتنا ومنطقنا المادى البشع اللى ساعات بيتحكم فينا وبيخلينا ننسى أجمل معانى انسانيتنا.... صدقينى يا وسام مش كل حاجة ليها تمن أو لازم ننتظرلها تمن ....،،
آسفة على الإطالة بس بجد الايميل دا خلانى افكر فى كل الحاجات دى فى ثوانى ....أشكرك حبيبة قلبى ودايماً فى إنتظارك وفى إنتظار إيميلاتك الجميلة زيك
تحياتى
**

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تحكم بمجرد النظر  :Poster Oops: 

*كيف يستطيع الرجل ان يصعد للاعلى طوال الوقت ؟

* **

*جميع الخطوط متوازيه

* *

**لا يوجد نقاط رماديه في زوايا المربعات

* *

**مركز الدائرتين متساوي الحجم

* *

**الدوائر الموجوده بالشكل التالي جميعها بيضاء

*
*

**لا يوجد أي منحنيات في الخطوط التي بالشكل الذي بالاسفل

*
**


*لمعلوماتكم ان اللون الاحمر في الجزء الاعلى بنفس درجه اللون الاحمر بالجزء الاسفل

* *

**الدائرتين يبدو انها تدور اذا حركت رأسك للامام والخلف عند تركيزك على النقطه التي بالمنتصف

* *

* *الخطوط الحمراء بالشكل التالي عباره عن مربعات وللمعلوميه* *انها عباره عن خطوط مستقيمه لا يوجد فيها تموجات* *اختبرها بنفسك اذا مو مصدق

* 



 :O O:

----------


## غادة جاد

*موضوع مش رائع*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
*بجد والله*
*وصح جداً مكانه في قاعة التعارف*
*لإنه هايعرفنا ببعض أكتر*
*لإن كل واحد هايكتب الايميل اللي عجبه أو تأثر به*



*بس هأقول إيه ده العادي بتاعك*
*ومفيش حاجة غريبة عليكي*

*ووحشتيني جداً كالعادة*

 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

* 
فـاعل ولاّ مفعـول به؟



فاكرين يا جماعة دروس العربي؟؟
 الفاعل مرفوع بالضمة والمفعول به منصوب بالفتحة.. فاكرين الكلام ده؟
أيام ما كنت في المدرسة لفت نظري حاجة ظريفة قوي.. هي العلاقة بين الفاعل والمفعول به
ملاحظين إن دايما الفاعل هو اللي بيكون متفوق على المفعول به؟؟
الفاعل دايما بيكون مسيطر والمفعول به غلبان وبيقع عليه الفعل وبس.. يا حرام
لاحظ كده مثلا الجمل دي
:
أكل "أحمد" التفاحة
أحمد هو اللي ماسك التفاحة الغلبانة وبياكلها 
مين المسيطر هنا؟؟
كمان مثال
:
ذاكر "أحمد" الدرس
طبعا المسيطر هنا هو أحمد.. هو اللي ماسك الدرس وقاعد يقراه.. مين فيهم متفوق على التاني؟
إنت عايز تقول إيه بالضبط؟؟
هي حصة عربي يا عم إنت؟؟؟
لا مش حصة عربي.. دي مقدمة بس للكلام اللي عايز أقوله ليكم النهارده

يا ترى إنت فاعل ولا مفعول به؟؟
*******
هل أنت فاعل؟
عشان تكون ناجح في حياتك لازم تكون (فاعل) وليس (مفعولا به).. كده بكل بساطة
فيه ناس بتعتبر نفسها دايما: مفعول به.. طول الوقت.. وناس تانية بتعتبر نفسها: فاعل.. مهما حصل
والنوع التاني ده هم اللي بيكونوا ناجحين في حياتهم.. عايزين توضيح أكتر؟ 
*******
الشخص المفعول به
هو الشخص الذي لا يذهب لعمله لأن الدنيا بتمطر
هو الشخص الذي يظن أنه دائما ضحية الظروف.. وأن من حوله وما حوله هم سبب شقائه وبؤسه
 
أمثلة من مقولاته
:
أنا لو كنت في بلد تانية كان زماني نجحت
المدير بتاعي هو سبب تعبي
أنا رسبت في الامتحان عشان المدرس ما بيعرفش يشرح
وغالبا الشخص ده بيكون فاشل.. لأنه مجرد مفعول به 
*******
الشخص الفاعل
هو الشخص الذي يحضر مظلة ليذهب لعمله لو الدنيا مطرت
هو الشخص الذي لا تتحكم فيه الظروف، بل هو الذي يتحكم بها.. وأن أي عقبة في طريقه هي مجرد تحدٍ آخر له يجب أن يواجهه ليصل لهدفه

أمثلة من مقولاته
:
أنا هانجح رغم كل الظروف
سأصلح علاقتي بالمدير الجديد أو أجد وظيفة أفضل
المدرس لا يشرح جيدا.. هذا يعني أن أهتم بالمذاكرة أكثر لأفهم الدرس
ودايما الشخص الفاعل ده بيكون ناجح في حياته وبيصل لكل اللي هو عايزه 
*******

يجب أن تؤمن دائما أن حياتك من صنعك أنت وليست من صنع الظروف التي حولك.. وأن العقبات وجدت في طريقك كي تواجهها وتتخطاها لا لتستسلم
عشان كده لازم تؤمن تماما أن حياتك دي إنت المسيطر عليها تماما.. وإن إنت سبب نجاحك أو فشلك
فكر في الموضوع من الزاوية دي: كل اللي بيحصل لك بسببك إنت, مش بسبب أي حاجة أو حد تاني
إنت اللي بتصنع حياتك مش الظروف
كفاية كلام عن الظروف والبلد والأقدار.. إنت اللي بتصنع حياتك وإنت اللي لازم تواجه مشاكلك وتحلها.. لأن ماحدش هيحلها ليك غيرك إنت
 لأنها –ببساطة– حياتك إنت مش حياة حد تاني
علشان كده في أي موقف أو مشكلة تواجهك في حياتك اسأل نفسك السؤال ده
:
أنا فاعل ولاّ مفعول به؟؟
*******
 - د.شــريف عـرفــة -

من طـارق فـاروق*

----------


## a_leader

> *قبل وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت حجة الوداع، وبعدها نزل قول الله عز وجل*  
> *( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الاسلام دينا )* 
> *فبكي أبو بكر الصديق عند سماعه هذه الآيه..*  
> *فقالوا له: ما يبكيك يا أبو بكر أنها آية مثل كل آيه نزلت علي الرسول ..* 
> *فقال : هذا نعي رسول الله .*  
> *وعاد الرسول.. وقبل الوفاه بـ 9 أيام نزلت آخر ايه من القرآن*  
> *( واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه الي الله ثم توفي كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون( .*  
> *وبدأ الوجع يظهر علي الرسول* *
> فقال : أريد أن أزور شهداء أحد  
> ...


عليه الصلاة و السلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *جيهان ..كالعادة مواضيعك دائماً هادفة وجميلة ..*
> 
> *أحببت أن أشارك بإيميل جميل وصلني من أم الشهيد أو الشيماء ....* 
> 
> *...................* 
> 
> *تقول إحدى الكاتبات* 
> *رأيت اليوم فيديو قصير ولكنه ترك في نفسي أثراً كبيراً* 
> 
> ...


 الله يا .....زهراء  :f: 
 قصة مؤثرة وإيميل رائع جدااااااا :y: 
يحمل معانى من أرق وأنبل مايكون 
اشكرك ان اشركتينا معكِ فى قراءته وطبعا أشكر شيماء 
أيضا لارسالها هذا الايميل الرائع لك من البداية
حضورك دائماً له نكهة خاصة فى موضوعاتى أرجوكى لا تحرمينى منه كثيرا
تحياتى حبيبتى 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الأخت الكريمة جيهان ...
> 
> و تمنياتي بأن تكوني بخير و في أحسن حال ...
> 
> الموضوع جميل جدا ... و فكرته بسيطة و في مقدور الجميع ... أو الغالبية ... أتوقع أن يسهم كثيرا في إزالة عناء يوم عمل شاق ... أو إضفاء بسمة قد نكون في أشد الحاجة اليها ... أو اضافة معلومة تزيد من رصيد معرفتنا بالحياة ...
> 
> لكي كل التحية و التهنئة علي الفكرة و شرح مصدر الفكرة و الغرض منها ... و مشارك معك إن شاء الله
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي ...


 أهلاً بك .....أستاذ أحمد  :f: 
سعيدة جداً أن الموضوع حاز إعجابك ورضاك 
وفى إنتظارك دائماً وفى إنتظار مشاركاتك فى الموضوع بإذن الله
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> من بريدي الخاص ...
> 
> 
> قصة جامعة ستانفورد الأمريكية  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> توقف القطار في إحدى المحطات في مدينة بوسطن الأمريكية وخرج منه زوجان يرتديان ملابس بسيطة. كانت الزوجة تتشح بثوب من القطن ، بينما يرتدي الزوج بزة متواضعة صنعها بيديه. وبخطوات خجلة ووئيدة توجه الزوجان مباشرة إلى مكتب رئيس " جامعة هارفارد " ولم يكونا قد حصلا على موعد مسبق.قالت مديرة مكتب رئيس الجامعة للزوجين القرويين : " الرئيس مشغول جدا " ولن يستطيع مقابلتكما قريبا... ولكن سرعان ما جاءها رد السيدة الريفية حيث قالت بثقة : " سوف ننتظره ". وظل الزوجان ينتظران لساعات طويلة أهملتهما خلالها السكرتيرة تماما على أمل أن يفقدا الأمل والحماس البادي على وجهيهما وينصرفا. ولكن هيهات ، فقد حضر الزوجان - فيما يبدو - لأمر هام جدا. ولكن مع انقضاء الوقت ، وإصرار الزوجين ، بدأ غضب السكرتيرة يتصاعد ، فقررت مقاطعة رئيسها ، ورجته أن يقابلهما لبضع دقائق لعلهما يرحلان.
> ...


 أشكرك على تلك المعلومة الرائعة عن تاريخ إنشاء جامعة (ستانفورد) وبالفعل يجب ألا نأخذ بالظواهر أبداً ولا بظواهر الناس دون التريث قليلاً لنبحث فى المضمون والجوهر حتى نستطيع أن نكون رأى سليم ودقيق ولا نعرض أنفسنا بعد ذلك للشعور القاتل بالندم  ::uff:: 
كل الشكر لك أستاذ أحمد على هذا الإيميل القيم
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*بقلم : د. نصار عبد الله*
*رغم أننى فى فترة من فترات حياتى قد قدر لى أن أتردد كثيرا على منطقة العجوزة ، وعلى شارع نوال بالذات ، إلا أننى أعترف بأننى   ظللت طيلة عمرى أجهل من هى تلك العجوزة التى سميت المنطقة الحيوية ـ بأكملها ـ باسمها، ومن هى نوال التى أطلق اسمها على الشارع الشهير ، شأنى فى ذلك بطبيعة الحال شأن أغلب المصريين بمن فيهم سكان العجوزة وسكان نوال أنفسهم الذين لا يعرف أغلبهم شيئا: لا عن العجوزة ولا عن نوال !!، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد سألت  يوما صديقى الناقد الأدبى والأستاذ الجامعى المعروف ماهر شفيق فريد ( وهو من مواليد شارع نوال )  سألته من تكون نوال فأجابنى بأنه لا يعرف على وجه التحديد!!، وسألت صديقى ماهر البطوطى الذى ترجم إلى العربية عددا من أمهات الكتب العالمية قبل أن ينتقل إلى العمل فى اليونسكو ويصبح من سكان باريس بعد أن كان من سكان العجوزة ، سألته عمن  هى العجوزة فأجابنى بأنه لايعرف بالضبط !!!**وهكذا ظللت جاهلا بالإجابة حتى الأسبوع الماضى فقط حين تلقيت من أحد قرائى الكرام وهو الأستاذ حسن محمد صالح رسالة يستنجد فيها بى وبأسرة تحرير الفجر مما يستهدفه عدد من كبار رجال الأعمال الأثرياء الذين يحاولون إخلاء ما تبقى من السكان الأصليين لقرى العجوزة التاريخية والتى كانت تتمثل فى ثلاث قرى  هى العجوزة القبليية والوسطى والبحرية ،
 ثم انحصرت حاليا فى اثنتين فقط هما الوسطى والبحرية بعد إزالة العجوزة القبلية لكى تحل محلها بعض أساسات كوبرى 6أكتوبر ،
 وقد جاء الآن الدور على العجوزتين المتبقيتين اللتين ـ بحجة التطوير ، وإنشاء إبراج سكنية شاهقة  يجرى العمل حاليا على يتم إخلاؤهما من سكانهما مقابل تعويضات هزيلة أو بغير تعويض فى بعض الأحيان ،
 ومن خلال رسالة الأستاذ حسن صالح عرفت أن العجوزة هى نازلى هانم بنت سليمان باشا الفرنساوى مؤسس الجيش المصرى فى عصر محمد على ،
 وقد اقترن بها شريف باشا الذى تولى رئاسة الوزارة أربع مرات ،
 والذى كان يمتلك 30 فدانا من أراضى طرح النهر فى المنطقة المعروفة الآن بالعجوزة 
 وفى حياته كان يعتزم إقامة جامع في ركن أرضه على النيل قرب كوبري الجلاء، لكنه مات قبل أن يحقق أمنيته، فإذا بأرملته نازلي هانم تتولى بنفسها تحقيق أمنية زوجها ، وإذا بها تشرف بنفسها على أعمال بناء الجامع   فى مكانه الحالى رغم أن عمرها كان قد تجاوز 90عاماً فى ذلك الوقت !
 مما جعل الأهالى  يطلقون عليه جامع العجوزة !!
ويطلقون على المنطقة بأكملها إسم العجوزة ، ولقد أنجبت نازلى هانم بنتا واحدة هى توفيقة التى اقترنت بعبدالرحيم باشا  صبرى الذى أنجب  منها بنتين إحداهما سميت  على اسم جدتها نازلى وقد أصبحت فيما بعد أم الملك فاروق،  والأخرى هى نوال التى توفيت فى سن السادسة مما أحزن والدها فأطلق اسمها على السراى الذى يقيم فيه (مقر أكاديمية ناصر العسكرية الآن) ، ثم امتدت التسمية لكى تشمل الشارع الذى يقع فيه السراى ، أما بقية سكان العجوزة فهم فى الأصل من الصعايدة الذين كان بعضهم عائدا  لتوه من حفر قناة السويس، بينما  كان البعض الآخر من النازحين من الصعيد بحثا عن لقمة العيش فى العاصمة والذين لقلة حيلتهم لجأوا إلى السكن فى العشش والتى كانت تعرف فى ذلك الوقت بالزمالك ، ( زمالك جمع زملكة ... وزملكة تعنى بالتركية : العشة ) ، غير أن الخديوى إسماعيل قام بإخلائهم من الزمالك لكى يبنى بدلا منها قصورا وفيللات على الطراز الأوروبى ، ومنحهم بدلا منها على سبيل التعويض  أجزاء من أراضى طرح النهر التى تشكل الآن ما تبقى من العجوزة التاريخية ، وهو ما يراد الآن الإستيلاء عليه وتحويله إلى أبراج لكى تختفى البقية الباقية من عبق التاريخ المصرى، ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد*

----------


## غادة جاد

* 

أخطاء شائعة في كلام الناس


قول: الله يكفينا شر هذا الضحك
سبب النهي : لا يجوز لأنه من الطِّيرة (التشاؤم) ، وتوقع شيء مكروه سيحدث والعياذ بالله 
*********
" قول: "لا حول الله 
سبب النهي: هذا من نتائج ثقافة المسلسلات، وهو نفي يقتضي كفر قائله إذا قصد 
النفي عياذا بالله من ذلك 
والأصل من هذه الجملة: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
*********
" قول بعض الناس: "الدين لب وقشور 
سبب النهي: لأن القشور لا فائدة فيها غالباً بل وترمى وتُهمل.. بينما الدين كله خير أصوله وفروعه وواجباته وسننه 
*********
" قول: "فلان شكله غلط 
" أو: "دي مش ممكن تكون خلقة ربنا 
سبب النهي: لأن فيه سخرية على خلق الله تعالى واعتراضاً عليه وسخرية على الشخص نفسه مما فيه غيبة وإهانة له 
*********
" تسمية نوع من الزهور: "عبَّاد الشمس 
سبب النهي: لأن جميع المخلوقات بما فيها الأشجار والزهور لا تعبد سوى الله سبحانه وتعالى ويجب تصحيح هذا المصطلح مثلا بتسمية هذه الزهرة ب: زهرة الشمس أو تبَّاع الشمس
*********
القول عن الميت: دُفن في مثواه الأخير 
سبب النهي: لأن هذه الجملة تتضمن إنكار البعث لأن القبر ليس المثوى الأخير 
*********
 القول إذا ابتُلِيَ أحدهم بمصيبة: فلان ما يستاهل 
سبب النهي: لأن فيه اعتراض على حكم الله واتهام لله سبحانه وتعالى بالظلم اذا افتُرِضَ أنه لا يستحق هذا الابتلاء – تعالى الله عن ذلك.. وفيه جهل عن حكمة الابتلاء في بعض الأحيان برفع درجات المبتلى 
*********
" القول عن الذي مات: "ربنا افتكره 
سبب النهي: لأن فيه نسبة صفة النسيان إلى ذات الله عز وجل، تعالى الله عن ذلك.. والله سبحانه وتعالى لا ينسى أحداً من خلقه ولا يتذكره إلا عند مجيء أجله فقط!! تعالى عن ذلك سبحانه 
*********
قول: نسيتني يا فلان نسيك الموت 
سبب النهي: لأنهم حكموا على ملك الموت بأنه ينسى ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في 
" كتابه الحكيم : "لِكُلِّ أَجَلٍ كِتَابٍ  
*********
"قول: "شاءت حكمة الله كذا 
سبب النهي: لأن الحكمة أمر معنوي لا مشيئة لها والذي يشاء هو الله تعالى فالصواب: شاء الله تعالى كذا 
*********
قول بعض المرضى: لعنة الله على المرض 
سبب النهي: لأن الله تعالى هو الذي قدَّر المرض ومن سبَّه فقد سب مشيئة الله واعترض على قضائه 
*********
قول: من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا 
سبب النهي: لأنه مبني على حديث موضوع.! ! ! راجع فتاوى ابن تيمة ج18 ص345 
*********
"قول: "اليوبيل الفضي أو الذهبي 
سبب النهي: لأن اليوبيل كلمة يهودية معناها الخلاص والتحرير، والاحتفال به فيه اتباع لهم
*********
تسمية الأحكام الشرعية: عادات وتقاليد 
سبب النهي: لأنها توهم بأن الإسلام عادات ورثناها عن أسلافنا تقبل التغير أو التبديل وتوحي بعدم التقيد باتباعها كما أن العمل بها -اذا اعتبرناها كذلك- ينقصه النية من ابتغاء وجه الله في اتباع دينه الحق والعمل بأوامره والانتهاء عن نواهيه فتذهب أعمالنا هباءً والعياذ بالله 
*********
"قول: "مات فلان شهيداً 
سبب النهي: لأن الشهادة لشخص معين لا تجوز إلا بنص شرعي أو اتفاق عليه 
والأصح الدعاء له مثلا : يارب احتسبه/إقبله من الشهداء وليس التقرير بذلك تأكيداً 
*********
"القول للمتزوج: "بالرفاء والبنين 
سبب النهي: لأن هذه التهنئة تهنئة أهل الجاهلية 
*********
قول البعض: الله يظلمك كما ظلمتنني 
سبب النهي: لأن فيها اتهاما لله بالظلم، تعالى الله عن ذلك 
*********
قول: الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه 
سبب النهي: سوء أدب مع الله يتضمن إعلاناً أنك تكره ما قضى الله، وكان 
." الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أصابه مكروه يقول: "الحمدلله رب العالمين على كل حال 
*********
قول: اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكني أسألك اللطف فيه 
سبب النهي: فيه سوء أدب مع الله تعالى لأن فيه نوعاً من التحدي فكأنه يقول: يا  رب افعل ما شئت ولكن الطف فيه، بدلاً من أن يدعوه متذللاً أنيرفع عنه البلاء تماماً ويعرف أنه بضعفه ليس حملاً للحظة ابتلاء واحدة من رب العالمين 
 وأيضاً فيه منافاة للحديث الشريف عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يردُّ القضاء إلا الدعاء 
*********

من طـارق فـاروق
منقول من نــاديـا مصطفـى




وأضيف على ذلك قول " الله موجود "
والعياذ بالله
فكلمة موجود لغوياً على وزن مفعول
وكل موجود لابد له من واجد
وكل مفعول لابد له من فاعل

فمن الخطأ الشديد في الذات الإلهية قول ربنا موجود
حاشا لله
ولكن الصحيح أن الله واجد
وليس موجود*

----------


## غادة جاد

جيجي
بأجدد تحياتي لك على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من ممتع بجد
بارك الله فيك ولك

----------


## ahmedab216

من بريدي ...

معلومات تهم كل بيت
[u]للتخلص من النمل : [/u]‏ 
ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذي يخرج منه النمل 
للحصول على مكعبات نقية من الثلج : 
إغلي الماء أولاً . 
لجعل المرايا تلمع : 
إمسحها بالسبير تو. 
لنزع العلكة عن الملابس : 
ضع الثياب في مجمد الثلاجة لمدة ساعة 
لتبييض الملابس : 
ضعها في ماء مغلي مضافاً إليها شريحة ليمون لمدة عشر دقائق ، ثم اغسلها 
لإعطاء الشعر لمعاناً : 
أضف ملعقة صغيرة من الخل للشعر ثم اغسله جيداً . 
لجعل الليمون يعطي أكبر كمية من العصير : 
ضعه في ماء ساخن لمدة ساعة قبل عصره . 
لإزالة رائحة الملفوف أثناء الطبخ : 
ضع قطعة خبز فوق الملفوف في الوعاء 
لإزالة رائحة السمك من اليدين : 
غسل اليدين بقليل من خل التفاح 
لمنع الدمع عند تقشير البصل : 
امضغ علكة .. 
للتأكد من صلاحية المشروم : 
رش قليلاً من الملح على الفطر ، فإذا تحول لونه للون الأسود ، فإنه جيد ، وإن تحول لونه للأصفر فإنه سام . 
لسلق البطاطا بسرعة : 
قشر حبة البطاطا من جهة واحدة فقط قبل السلق 
لسلق البيض بسرعة : 
أضف قليلاً من الملح إلى الماء . 
لإذابة الدجاجة المجمدة : 
ضعها في ماء بارد مضافاً إليه ملعقتين كبيرتين من الملح 
لمعرفة السمك الطازج : 
ضعه في ماء بارد ، فإذا طفا على السطح فإنه طازج . 
لمعرفة البيض الطازج : 
ضع البيضة في الماء ، فإن رسبت بشكل أفقي فإنها طازجة ، وإن رسبت بشكل مائل ، فإن عمرها 3-4 أيام ، وإن رسبت بشكل عمودي ، فإن عمرها 10 أيام ، وإن طفت فإنها فاسدة . 
لإزالة الحبر عن الملابس : 
ضع كمية من معجون الأسنان على بقعة الحبر، واتركه حتى يجف تماماً ، ثم إغسل كالمعتاد 
لتقشير البطاطا الحلوة بسرعة : 
ضعها في الماء البارد فوراً بعد نضجها . 
لإزالة الحشائش من جوانب الطريق : 
رش الملح عليها . 
للتخلص من الفئران : 
رش الفلفل الأسود في الأماكن المحتمل وجود الفئران فيها ، عندها تجد الفئران تخرج هاربة بسرعة ! .. 
لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل 
ضع بضع أوراق النعناع الطازج قريباً من  الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة  !

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ابنتنا العزيزة جيهان
موضوعك اكثر من رائع وقد اتحتى فرصة لجميع الاعضاء باثرائنا بمواضيعهم الذيذة النافعة
شكرا لك والى اللقاء فى مشاركة منى

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ابنتنا العزيزة جيهان
موضوعك اكثر من رائع وقد اتحتى فرصة لجميع الاعضاء باثرائنا بمواضيعهم الذيذة النافعة
شكرا لك والى اللقاء فى مشاركة منى

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*الروز rose 

وهي علامة الحب

ترمز للحبوالعاطفة وتخاطب المرأة الجميلة







تولب Tulip 

هو إعلان الحب 



 




اوركيد Orchid 

و هي نبتة غالية ومعناها المرأة الأكثر جمالا و سحرا

من ألوان هذهالزهرة جميع ألوان قوس قزح

تعيش من7أيام إلى14 يوم






الليلي lily

و يدل على الإيمان و النقاء و منها عدة أشكال





زهرةالزنبق

معناها : قمة الجمال

من ألوان هذه الزهرة: الزهري والأبيضوالأصفر 






كالا ليلي cala lily 

و معناها الجمال و الأناقة




انثيورم Anthurium 

و هي عنوان الضيافة




بيردز بارادايس Birds of Paradise

و هي عنوان للمتعة و المرح





الليلك lilac < BR>

و هي عنوان للانطلاق و العفوية و الافكار






Carnatiolالقرنفل

معناها : الجمال والكبرياء.

من ألوان هذه الزهرة الزهري والأبيض والأصفر






فريسيا Freesia 

معناها : البراءة

من ألوان هذه الزهرة الأبيض والأصفر و البنقسجي والزهري ..

تعيش من 5 إلى 10 أيام .





! 

لغة الورود ...

لغة المحبين ... ولغة القلوب ...والتي لاتحتاج لمنجد أو قاموس محيط !!!

فهي اللغة العالمية الوحيدة التي توافقت عليها البشرية !!!


*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : و أهديها لكم ...*


*رسالة لكل من يطلب الحكمة* 

كان هناك طفل يصعب إرضاؤه, أعطاه والده كيس مليء بالمسامير وقال له: قم بطرق مسمارا واحدا في سور الحديقة في كل مرة تفقد فيها أعصابك أو تختلف مع أي شخص 

في اليوم الأول قام الولد بطرق 32 مسمارا في سور الحديقة ,وفي نهاية الاسبوع تفاجأ الولد بهذا العدد الكبير من المسامير ... لذا قرر أن يتحكم بنفسه وأن يعمل على تقليل هذه المسامير 
وبالفعل تمكن من ذلك فكان عدد المسامير التي توضع يوميا يقل... عندها أكتشف الولد أنه تعلم كيف يتحكم في نفسه ,فكان ذلك له أسهل من الطرق على سور الحديقة واستمر في ذلك حتى أتى اليوم الذي لم يطرق فيه الولد أي مسمار في سور الحديقة عندها ذهب لوالده ليخبره بأنه لم يعد بحاجة إلى أن يطرق أي مسمار... 

فقال له والده: أما الآن فقم بخلع مسمارا واحدا عن كل يوم يمر بك دون أن تفقد أعصابك ومرت الأيام وأخيرا تمكن الولد من إبلاغ والده أنه قد قام بخلع كل المسامير من على السور 

عندها قام الوالد بأخذ ابنه إلى السور وقال له: (( قد أحسنت التصرف, ولكن انظر إلى هذه الثقوب التي تركتها في السور لن تعود أبدا كما كانت)) يابني: عندما تحدث بينك وبين الآخرين مشادة أو اختلاف وتخرج منك بعض الكلمات السيئة, فأنت تتركهم بجرح في أعماقهم كتلك الثقوب التي تراها.. أنت تستطيع أن تطعن الشخص ثم تخرج السكين من جوفه , ولكن تكون قد تركت أثرا لجرحا غائرا،، لهذا لا يهم كم من المرات قد تأسفت له لأن الجرح لا زال موجودا فجرح اللسان أقوى من جرح الأبدان 

الأصدقاء جواهر نادرة , هم يبهجونك ويساندوك. هم جاهزون لسماعك في أي وقت تحتاجهم هم بجانبك فاتحين قلوبهم لك لذا أرهم مدى حبك لهم

أرسل هذه الرسالة للذين ظننت أنهم أصدقاءك الحقيقيين وغيرها من الرسائل التي تحمل معنى الصداقة (( الشيء الجيد في الصداقة هو معرفة من الذي يمكن أن تستودعه سرك ويقوم بنصحك  ((

إذا استلمت مثل هذه الرسالة فهذا لأن هناك من يهتم بك, وأنت أيضا تهتم بالآخرين من حولك إذا كنت مشغول عن إرسال مثل هذه الرسائل إلى أصدقائك وقلت لنفسك سوف أقوم بهذا لاحقا... الاحتمال الأكبر إنك لن تقوم بهذا أبدا على أي حال سواء كنت معتقد بضرورة هذا أم لا, 

أقرأ هذه الكلمات التالية وتأملها فربما تكون مفيدة لك في حياتك: 

*أعطي الناس أكثر مما يتوقعوا 

*عندما تقول أي كلمة مودة فلا بد أن تعنيها 

*عندما تقوم بالإعتذار, أنظر لعيني الشخص الذي تكلمه 

*لا تعبث أو تلهو أبدا بأحلام الآخرين حب بعمق وبصدق 

*لا تعاقب أو تصدر حكما على الآخرين وفقا لما تسمعه عنهم فقط 

*تكلم ببطء لكن فكر بسرعة 

*إذا سألك أحدهم سؤالا لا ترغب في إجابته ابتسم واسأله : لماذا ترغب في معرفه الإجابة؟ 

*تذكر دائما, الطريق إلى النجاح الكبير يتضمنه مخاطر كبيرة 

*عندما تخسر لابد أن تستفيد من خسارتك 

*احترم ثلاث أشياء: احترم نفسك.. احترم الآخرين.. احترم تصرفاتك... وكن مسئولا عنها 

*لا تترك أي سوء تفاهم ولو كان صغيرا يدمر الصداقةالعظيمة 

*عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت قم بتصحيح ذلك مباشرة 

*ابتسم عندما ترد على الهاتف المتصل سوف يشعر بذلك في صوتك 

*اقرأ ما بين الأسطر 

*تذكر أنه في بعض الأحيان لا تنال ما تريد وربما تكون محظوظا في ذلك 

*إذا وصلت إلى نهاية الرسالة فأنت إنسان مذهل وأتوقع منك أن تعمل بما فيها... وترسلها لمن تحب*

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

اجمل ما قدم من افكار فى النتدىطوال الفتره الاخيرههى بلا شك ماده دسمه جدا لتبادل ومعرفه معلومات بين الاعضاء
اهنئك يا اخت جيهان على هذا العقل الذى ابدع لنا هذا النموذخ الراقى جدا من الافكار
واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق

----------


## nour2005

ألأخت الحبيبة جيهان

كعادتك وفي كل مواضيعك 

تحملين لنا الفائدة 

موضوع رائع بالفعل محتواه متنوع 

يتضمن الكثير والكثير من المعرفة .

دمتِ عزيزتي متألقة على الدوام 

تحيتي مع أغلى الأمنيات 

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## nour2005

علمتنـــــي الحيــــاة

أن تكون واثقاً من نفسك

... لا يعني ... أنك مغرور


' أن تبكي '
... لا يعني ... أنك ضعيف القلب 


' أن تبتسم دائماً '
... لا يعني ... أنك لا تحمل هموماً وأحزانًا 


' أن تخطئ مره '
... لا يعني ... أنك إنسان سيئ


عـلـمـتـنـــي الـحـيـــاة

من شاور عاقلاً أخذ نصف عقله

ليس عليك أن يقتنع الناس برأيك ولكن عليك أن تقول للناس ما تعتقد أنه حق

سقوط الإنسان ليس فشلاً ولكن الفشل أن يبقى حيث سقط

لا تلم نفسك على ما مضى فاللوم آفة كبيره بل اتعظ من أخطائك وليكن لك هدفًا جديدًا 


الابتسامة أقل كلفة من الكهرباء وأكثر إشراقًا منها 

إذا ابتسمت وأنت مهزوم سلبت من المنتصر فرحته

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *موضوع مش رائع*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> ...


اهلا بيكى يا غادة  :f: 
 نورتينى ونورتى الموضوع كله بجد
 :Kiss2: 

سعيدة جدااااااا ان الفكرة عجبتك وانا عارفة ان بتجيلك ايميلات كتير حلوة ابقى ابعتيهالى هنا بقى بدال ماتبعتيها على ايميلى الخاص ::mazika2:: 
فى انتظارك دايما يا قمر
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> * 
> فـاعل ولاّ مفعـول به؟
> 
> 
> فاكرين يا جماعة دروس العربي؟؟
>  الفاعل مرفوع بالضمة والمفعول به منصوب بالفتحة.. فاكرين الكلام ده؟
> أيام ما كنت في المدرسة لفت نظري حاجة ظريفة قوي.. هي العلاقة بين الفاعل والمفعول به
> ملاحظين إن دايما الفاعل هو اللي بيكون متفوق على المفعول به؟؟
> الفاعل دايما بيكون مسيطر والمفعول به غلبان وبيقع عليه الفعل وبس.. يا حرام
> ...


ايميل قيم جدااااااا يا غادة  :f: 
 وله معنى عميق وقوى فعلا....،،
الانسان بيبقى قدامه خيارين إما إنه يكون فاعل ومؤثر فى مجتمعه أو يكون مفعول به مُسير من قبل الناس والظروف 
إحنا بس اللى بنختار أى الطريقين نختار ....
سعيدة بوجودك طبعاً يا قمر وفى إنتظارك دايماً إنتى وايميلاتك الرائعة.... 
تحياتى
 :Bye:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*في مدينة البندقية وفي ناحية من نواحيها النائية،كنا نحتسي قهوتنا في أحد المقاهي فيها.*

*فجلس إلى جانبنا شخص وصاح على النادل"الخادم"إثنان قهوة من فضلك واحد منهماعلى العلاقة،فأحضر النادل له فنجان قهوة وشربه صاحبنا،لكنه دفع ثمن فنجانين،وعندما خرج الرجل قام النادل بتثبيت ورقة على الحائط مكتوب فيها:فنجان قهوة واحد.*

*وبعده دخل شخصان وطلبا ثلاث فناجين قهوة واحد منهم على العلاقة،فأحضر النادل لهما فنجانين فشرباهما، ودفعا ثمن ثلاث فناجين وخرجا، فما كان من النادل الا أن قام بتثبيت ورقة على الحائط مكتوب فيها فنجان قهوة واحد.*
*وعلى ما يبدو أن الأمر قد دام طوال النهار.*

 *وفي أحد المرات دخلنا لاحتساء فنجان قهوة،فدخل شخص يبدو عليه الفقر ،فقال للنادل : فنجان قهوة من العلاقة !*

 *أحضر له النادل فنجان قهوة ،فشربه وخرج من غير أن يدفع ثمنه !* 

 *ذهب النادل الى الحائط وأنزل منه واحدة من الأوراق المعلقة،ورماها في سلة المهملات.* 

 *طبعاً هذه الحادثة أمام أعيننا جعلتها تبتل بالدموع لهذا التصرف المؤثر من سكان هذه المدينة والتي تعكس واحدة من أرقى أنواع التعاون الإنساني.* 

 *ولكن يجب علينا أن لانحصر هذا المثال الجميل بفنجان قهوة وحسب* 
 *ولو أنه يعكس لنا أهمية القهوة عند الناس هؤلاء هناك ..* 

 *فما أجمل أن نجد من يفكر بأنه هناك أناس يحبون شرب القهوة ولا يملكون ثمنها.*
 *ونرى النادل يقوم بدور الوسيط بينهما بسعادة بالغة وبوجه طلق باسم .* 



 *ونرى المحتاج يدخل المقهى وبدون أن يسأل هل لي بفنجان قهوة بالمجان، فينظر الى الحائط ويطلب فنجانه ومن دون ان يعرف من تبرع به،فيحتسيه بكل سرور،حتى ان هذا الحائط في المقهى يمثل زاوية لها مكان خاص في قلوب سكان المدينة هذه.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز .... ليدر

أشكرك على مرورك الطيب وبالفعل هذا الايميل أثر فى كثيراً
وحرك شجونى وحزنى الشديد لفقد أشرف الخلق... الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم
جزاك الله خيراً....
وتحياتى لك الدائمة....،،
 :king:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> * 
> 
> أخطاء شائعة في كلام الناس
> 
> 
> قول: الله يكفينا شر هذا الضحك
> سبب النهي : لا يجوز لأنه من الطِّيرة (التشاؤم) ، وتوقع شيء مكروه سيحدث والعياذ بالله 
> *********
> " قول: "لا حول الله 
> ...


أشكرك يا غادة  :f: 
 على ايميك الجميل والمفيد وبالفعل هذه بعض الأخطاء الشائعة والتى نقع فيها بغير قصد ....ولو أنى هنا لى رأى أن النوايا لها دور أساسى فى تحريم أو عدم تحريم قولنا لبعض هذه الاقوال إذ يكون الفرد لايقصد فعلا معنى الاشراك أو تجاوز الادب مع الله سبحانه وتعالى وأرى فى بعضها مالا يستوجب تحريمها اذا أن المعنى المراد بقولها لا يصل لدرجة التحريم كم ان استعمالنا لبعض الالفاظ ذات الاصول اليهودية اعتقد لا يعنى تشبهنا بهم تعلمين ان معظم لغات الارض تنتمى لاصول متشابهه واللغة اليهودية كانت رافد من روافد اللغة العربية فى يوم من الايام كما ان لعننا للمرض اعتقد لاغبار عليه فقد لعن قبلنا عمر بن الخطاب (رضى الله عنه) الفقر وتمناه رجلا ليقتله وهو من مشيئة الله فيما اعتقد هو أيضاً ...أيضاً بعض الجمل مثل (بالرفاء والبنين) لا غبار عليها اذ ان المعنى المقصود جميل وطيب حتى ولو كان يقولها اناس كانوا مشركين بالله فى يوم من الايام وتذكرين اعجاب الرسول برجل مثل حاتم الطائى وذلك لكرمه وجوده وعدم تنكره لتلك الصفات عنده مع انه مشرك اذا الطيب نأخذ به ونعمل به ونعترف به أياً كان من إستعمله أو قاله مشرك أو مؤمن  هذا رأيى ويحتمل الخطأ بكل تأكيد ولكن اشكرك على نقله فى جميع الاحوال
تحياتى حبيبتى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيجي
> بأجدد تحياتي لك على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من ممتع بجد
> بارك الله فيك ولك


وانا كمان يا غادة
 بكرر شكرى وتقديرى لتفاعلك الرائع دا فى الموضوع
فى انتظارك دايما يا حبيبتى وفى انتظار ايميلاتك الرائعة
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> من بريدي ...
> 
> معلومات تهم كل بيت
> [u]للتخلص من النمل : [/u]‏ 
> ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذي يخرج منه النمل 
> للحصول على مكعبات نقية من الثلج : 
> إغلي الماء أولاً . 
> لجعل المرايا تلمع : 
> إمسحها بالسبير تو. 
> ...


والله يا استاذ احمد 
ايميل رااائع بجد 
احييك جدا عليه معلومات جميلة جدا ومفيدة بالفعل لكل بيت
 :BRAWA: 
اشكرك على مشاركتنا معاك فى الايميل دا
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :Smart:

----------


## ahmedab216

من بريدي الخاص : وصلتني اليوم



* النقود*

*نستطيع ان نشتري بها منزل

لكن لا نستطيع شراء عائلة

نستطيع شراء الساعة

و لكن لا نستطيع شراء الوقت

نستطيع شراء المنصب

لكن لا نستطيع شراء الاحترام

نستطيع شراء السرير

ولكن لا نستطيع شراء النوم

نستطيع شراء الكتب

لكن لا نستطيع شراء العلم

نستطيع شراء الدواء

و لكن لا نستطيع شراء الصحه

نستطيع شراء الدم

و لكن لا نستطيع شراء الحياة

فلذلك يجب أن تعرف أن النقود ليست كل شيء

و في بعض الأحيان تخلق النقود لنا المعاناة والمشاكل و الألم*

*فأنا أخبرك بهذا لأني أعتبر نفسي أحد أصدقائك

ولأني صديق سأنصحك بنصيحة

و لذلك ابعد عن نفسك الهموم و الألم

فأرسل لي جميع ما تملك من نقود

و أنا سأعاني بدلا عنك*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ابنتنا العزيزة جيهان
> موضوعك اكثر من رائع وقد اتحتى فرصة لجميع الاعضاء باثرائنا بمواضيعهم الذيذة النافعة
> شكرا لك والى اللقاء فى مشاركة منى


أخى العزيز.... ابو الحيلة
أشكرك من كل قلبى على وجودك الرائع وإعجابك بفكرة الموضوع ودائماً فى إنتظارك وفى إنتظار مشاركاتك التى ستسعدنى وستثرى الموضوع بكل تأكيد
تحياتى وتقديرى لك دائماً

----------


## غادة جاد

*مين اللي خلـق الوردة؟*
**

*قالت مريم: عمّو ... هو أنا ح ادخل النار وربنا هيحرقني؟*
*قلت لها: مين قالك كده؟*
*ردت عليّ مريم: الميس النهاردة في الحضانة قالتلي إنتي حتدخلي النار وربنا هيحرقك ويعذبك*
*سألتها: قالتلك كده ليه؟! انتي كذبتي أو عملتي حاجة غلط؟*
*قالت وهي تبكي: لا والله، هي سألتني مين اللي خلق الوردة؟ قلتلها الطينة، قالتلي لأ.. إنتي حمارة مش بتفهمي وربنا حيحرقك في النار لأن ربنا هو اللي خلق الوردة، قلتلها: لأ أنا عندي وردة وزرع في البيت طلعت من الطينة يبقى هي اللي خلقت الوردة.. قامت ضربتني وشتمتني وقالتلي ربنا حيدخلك النار وحتتشوي فيها، أنا خايفة قوي من ربنا ومن النار*
*على فكرة مريم وردة صغيرة عمرها 5 سنوات فقط.. ولسة في أولى حضانة وهي بتحب الورد والزرع.. أول حاجة بتعملها لما تصحى من النوم تسقي الزرع والورد اللي في بيتها*
*********
*ما حدث لها في الحضانة أكد لي أن الحضانة ليست روضة للأطفال كما يطلقون عليها، وإنما جحيم لهم يقتل إبداعهم ويدفع مواهبهم ويحولهم لكائنات غبية.. فالطفل الذي يمتلك معدل ذكاء عالي بمجرد أن يدخل الحضانة يبدأ السادة المدرسون والمدرسات من أصحاب العقول المتحجرة في قتل قدراتهم الإبداعية* 
*الطفلة الصغيرة ببرائتها وحبها للورد والزرع كانت تتأمل ما حولها وتكتشفه فاكتشفت أن الوردة بتخرج من الطينة يبقى الطينة خلقت الوردة كان المفروض من المدرسة المبجلة أنها تفهم مريم بطريقة مبسطة أن الوردة عملتها الطينة والطينة عملها ربنا، كان لازم تقدر صغر سنها وأنها لسه بتكتشف الكون مش تعملها رعب من ربنا وتخليها تعيش في حالة خوف*
*********
*حضانة مريم نموذج لعشرات من الحضانات التي انتشرت في السنوات الأخيرة وهي عبارة عن شقة ضيقة بها ما يزيد على 50 طفلاً محشورين مع بعض في حجرتين.. الحضانات دي أنشئت من غير ضوابط.. مجرد بيزنس وخلاص* 
*أبو مريم راح الحضانة يشتكي المدرّسة.. فاعترضت وقالت له: يا أستاذ أنا خريجة كلية رياض أطفال وفاهمة شغلي كويس*
*كلية رياض أطفال دي المفروض إنها بتخرّج كوادر من المعلمات عندهم مقدرة على التعامل مع الأطفال*
*دور الحضانة المفروض انها تساعد الأطفال على تنمية تفكيرهم وتوسيع خيالهم لكن الحضانة أصبحت مجرد بيزنس.. أي واحد عنده شقة وعايز يعمل مشروع يفتح حضانة والضحية بتكون الأطفال اللي بتحصلهم عقد زي مريم*
*********
*إيه اللي حصل لمريم بعد كده؟*
*مريم فضلت لمدة أسبوع تحلم بأنها في النار بتتحرق وتصحى من النوم بتصرخ*
*آه..* *نسيت أقولكم.. مريم ماعديتش بتسقي الورد زي زمـان*
*********
**
*من طـارق فـاروق*
*منقول من أحمــد جــادو*
**

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الروز rose 
> 
> وهي علامة الحب
> 
> ترمز للحبوالعاطفة وتخاطب المرأة الجميلة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الرقيقة .... نبع الوفاء

إيميل يشع رقة وعذوبة مثلك حبيبتى ...أشكرك جداً على مشاركتنا إياه وبالفعل لغة الزهور لا تمل النفس منها أبداً فهى بإستمرار حديث شيق ومحبب الى القلوب....،،
تحياتى وخالص ودى لكى
حبيبتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *من بريدي الخاص : و أهديها لكم ...*
> 
> 
> *رسالة لكل من يطلب الحكمة* 
> 
> كان هناك طفل يصعب إرضاؤه, أعطاه والده كيس مليء بالمسامير وقال له: قم بطرق مسمارا واحدا في سور الحديقة في كل مرة تفقد فيها أعصابك أو تختلف مع أي شخص 
> 
> في اليوم الأول قام الولد بطرق 32 مسمارا في سور الحديقة ,وفي نهاية الاسبوع تفاجأ الولد بهذا العدد الكبير من المسامير ... لذا قرر أن يتحكم بنفسه وأن يعمل على تقليل هذه المسامير 
> وبالفعل تمكن من ذلك فكان عدد المسامير التي توضع يوميا يقل... عندها أكتشف الولد أنه تعلم كيف يتحكم في نفسه ,فكان ذلك له أسهل من الطرق على سور الحديقة واستمر في ذلك حتى أتى اليوم الذي لم يطرق فيه الولد أي مسمار في سور الحديقة عندها ذهب لوالده ليخبره بأنه لم يعد بحاجة إلى أن يطرق أي مسمار... 
> ...


إيميل رائع أستاذ أحمد وبنتعلم منه فعلا حاجات كتير
اشكرك على مشاركاتك اللى اكتر من رائعة
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*أعز أصدقاء جنكيز خان .. كان صقره  .. الصقر الذي يلازم ذراعه .. فيخرج به ويهده على فريسته ليطعم منها ويعطيه ما يكفيه .. صقر جنكيز خان كان مثالاً للصديق الصادق .. حتى وإن كان صامتاً ..* *خرج جنكيز خان يوماً في الخلاء لوحده ولم يكن معه إلا صديقه الصقر .. انقطع بهم المسير وعطشوا .. أراد جنكيز أن يشرب الماء ووجد ينبوعاً في أسفل جبل .. ملأ كوبه وحينما أراد شرب الماء جاء الصقر وانقض على الكوب ليسكبه !*
*حاول مرة أخرى .. ولكن الصقر مع اقتراب الكوب من فم جنكيز خان يقترب ويضرب الكوب بجناحه فيطير الكوب وينسكب الماء !* *تكررت الحالة للمرة الثالثة .. استشاط غضباً منه جنكيز خان وأخرج سيفه .. وحينما اقترب الصقر ليسكب الماء ضربه ضربة واحدة فقطع رأسه ووقع الصقر صريعاً ..* *أحس بالألم لحظة أن وقوع السيف على رأس صاحبه .. وتقطع قلبه لما رأى الصقر يسيل دمه ..*
 *وقف للحظة .. وصعد فوق الينبوع .. ليرى بركة كبيرة يخرج من بين ثنايا صخرها منبع  الينبوع وفيها حيةٌ كبيرة ميتة وقد ملأت البركة بالسم !* *أدرك جنكيز خان كيف أن صاحبه كان يريد منفعته .. لكنه لم يدرك ذلك إلا بعد أن سبق السيف عذل نفسه ..* *أخذ صاحبه .. ولفه في خرقه .. وعاد جنكيز خان لحرسه وسلطته .. وفي يده الصاحب بعد أن فارق الدنيا ..* *أمر حرسه بصنع صقر من ذهب .. تمثالاً لصديقه وينقش على جناحيه :**صديقُك يبقى صديقَك ولو فعل ما لا يعجبك* 
*وفي الجناح الآخر* 

*كل فعل سببه الغضب عاقبته الإخفاق*

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك يا جيهان على كل ما تقدمينه من معرفة تلبس ثوب الحكمة وشكرا على مساهمات زوارك ومن مروا عليكى لانهم كلهم ذوق مثلك ومثل الورود الجميلة التى تشبهكم وتشبهكن

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مع ان مكتب التنسيق هو الشىء الديموقراطى الوحيد فى بلدنا لكن دائما تجد عندنا شىء ناقص 
ان من يريد يدخل كلية عسكرية بيعملوله اختبارات وفحوصات وعند اجتيازها يقبل فى تلك الكليات
اعتقد وانكم تشاركونى الرأى ان رياض الاطفال يجب ان يكون لها نفس الاهتمام لان تربية النشأ ليست عملية ديناميكية بحتة بل هى حالة من حالات انسجام تام مع النفس حالة من سمو الروح والوجدان وان لم نهتم برياض الاطفال ستكون النتيجة الاف مثل مريم
شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم
شكرى لك
وشكرى لغادة

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا جيهان
انت فعلا انسانه تعشق البشر
وشكرا لك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اجمل ما قدم من افكار فى النتدىطوال الفتره الاخيرههى بلا شك ماده دسمه جدا لتبادل ومعرفه معلومات بين الاعضاء
> اهنئك يا اخت جيهان على هذا العقل الذى ابدع لنا هذا النموذخ الراقى جدا من الافكار
> واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


 أخى العزيز .... إبراهيم الرفاعى
 :f2: 
تحياتى لك الدائمة....،،
بشكرك جدا جدا على إطرائك الرقيق ولو أن الفكرة ليست من إبداعى بل نقلتها من موقع آخر لاننى أحسست أنها من الممكن أن تكون مفيدة وتضيف لنا شئ .... أشكرك جداً على أى حال ودائماً فى إنتظارك وفى إنتظار مشاركاتك والتى ستسعدنى بكل تأكيد
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*
*
*هذه قصة حقيقية حدثت بين عميل لجنرال*
*موتورز وقسم خدمة العملاء بالشركة*
*وبداية القصة*
*شكوى تلقتها شعبه بونتياك*
*بشركة جنرال موتورز نصها كما يلى :*
*' هذه هي المرة الثانية التى أكتب فيها*
*إليكم ، وأنا لا ألومكم لعدم الرد ولكن*
*الواقع هو ان لدينا تقليدا في أسرتنا وهو*
*تناول الأيس كريم للتحلية بعد العشاء كل*
*ليلة. لكن نوع الآيس كريم يختلف كل ليلة حيث*
*يحدث تصويت بين أفراد الأسرة يومياً على*
*نوع الأيس كريم الذى سنتناوله هذه الليلة*
*وهنا مكمن المشكلة .. فقد قمت مؤخرا*
*بشراء سيارة بونتياك جديدة من شركتكم ومنذ*
*ذلك الحين أصبحت رحلاتي اليومية إلى السوبر*
*ماركت لشراء الآيس كريم تمثل مشكلة . فقد*
*لاحظت أننى عندما أشترى أيس كريم*
*فانيليا وأعود للسيارة لايعمل المحرك معى ولا*
*تدور السيارة .. أما إذا اشتريت أى نوع أيس*
*كريم آخر تدور السيارة بصورة عادية ..*
*جداً وصدقوني أنا جاد فيما أقول '.*

*وعندما قرأ رئيس شركة بونتياك هذه*
*الرسالة أرسل أحد مهندسي الصيانة لمنزل صاحب*
*السيارة ..*
*فأراد صاحب السيارة أن يثبت*
*للمهندس صدق روايته .. فأخذه لشراء الأيس*
*كريم واشترى ايس كريم فانيليا وعندما عادا*
*للسيارة لم يدور محركها*

*تعجب مهندس الصيانة وقرر تكرار هذه*
*التجربة 3 ليال وفى كل ليلة كان يختار نوع أيس*
*كريم مختلف وبالفعل كانت السيارة تدور*
*بصورة عادية بعد شراء أى نوع من الآيس كريم*
*إلا نوع الفانيليا .*

*تعجب مهندس الصيانة من ذلك ورفض تصديق*
*مايراه لأنه منافي للمنطق بأى حال من*
*الأحوال ..*
*وبدأ فى تكرار الرحلة للسوبر ماركت*
*يومياً مع تسجيل ملاحظات دقيقة للمسافة*
*التى يقطعها يومياً والزمن الذى يقطعه*
*والشوارع التى يمر منها وكمية الوقود*
*بالسيارة والسرعة التى تسير بها وكل معلومة*
*تتعلق بالرحلة إلى ا لسوبر ماركت .*

*وبعد تحليل البيانات التى جمعها وجد أن*
*شراء أيس كريم الفانيليا يستغرق وقتأ اقل*
*من شراء أى نوع آخر من الآيس كريم وذلك*
*لآن قسم بيع أيس كريم الفانيليا فى السوبر*
*ماركت يقع فى مقدمة السوبر ماركت كما*
*توجد كميات كبيرة منه لآن الفانيليا هى*
*النوع الشعبى والمفضل للزبائن .. أما باقى*
*أنواع الآيس كريم الأخرى فتقع فى الجهة*
*الخلفية من السوبر ماركت وبالتالى تستغرق*
*وقتاً أطول فى شرائها .*
*اقترب مهندس الصيانة*
*من حل المشكلة وهى أن السيارة لا تدور*
*مرة أخرى بعد وقف محركها لفترة قصيرة وهو*
*مايحدث عند شراء أيس كريم الفانيليا*
*( أن الموضوع متعلق بالمدة التى يستريح فيها*
*المحرك وليس بنوع الآيس كريم ) .*
*وتوصل*
*المهندس للمشكلة وحلها وهى أن محرك*
*السيارة يحتاج لوقت ليبرد لكى يستطيع أن يؤدى*
*عمله مرة أخرى عند إعادة تشغيل السيارة*
*وهو مالا يحدث عند شراء أيس كريم الفانيليا*
*نظرا لقصر الوقت .*
*لكن الوقت الإضافي الذى يستغرقه صاحب*
*السيارة للحصول على نكهات أخرى من الأيس*
*كريم سمحت لتبريد المحرك فترة كافية للبدء.*

*تصور أنك رئيس شركة وجاءتك شكوى بهذا
المضمون ماذا سيكون رد فعلك ؟؟ .. أو تصور أنك
مهندس الصيانة الذى أرسلته الشركة لفحص
مشكلة السيارة التى لا تدور أذا اشترى
صاحبها ايس كريم بنكهة الفانيليا بينما
تدور أذا اشتراه بأى نكهة أخرى .


من هنا تتحدد كيفية نظرتك للأمور ..
هل تأخذها بجدية مهما كانت مرفوضة منطقياً ..
أم تهزأ من الأمر وتنظر له نظرة جنونية
لمجرد أنه منافى للمنطق .

أحيانا قد ننظر نظرة جنونية لمشاكل
حقيقية وتصبح هذه المشاكل بسيطة فقط عندما
نجد الحل مع التفكير المتروي. .

فلا تقول
'مستحيل' دون أن تبذل جهداً صادقاً
وهنا . كما اقول دائماً .
( الأمور غالباً ليست كما تبدو )



خدمة العملاء ماذا تعني؟ و هل نحن بحاجة لها كعملاء أو كموردين ؟

لننظر معاً لهذا الاستبيان البسيط :

1- من كل 100 فرد لديهم مشاكل فى الخدمة 14 فقط يتقدمون بالشكوى و عدد 86 لايفعلون ذلك.
2- كل 26 شكوى يتقدم بها العملاء توجد 6 شكاوى رئيسية
3- 60% تقريبا ممن تحل مشاكلهم يعودون للحصول على الخدمة من نفس المكان مرة أخرى .
و تزيد النسبة إلى 95% فى حالة حل المشاكل بسرعة


قصة تحمل عشرات من الدروس وجديرة بالفعل بالتأمل .... النجاح بكل تأكيد له أسبابه .... وأسبابه الوجيهه أيضاً
ليتنا نتعلم .....!!!!

**
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

متألقة دائما يا جيهان بجد موضوع رااااااااااائع تسلم أفكارك  ::no2:: 
[CENTER]




40 طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل





1- خصص من وقتك 10 الى 30 دقيقه للمشــي  . . و أنت مبتسم 

2- أجلس صامتاُ لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ 

3- خصص لنومك 7 ساعات يوميا 

4- عش حياتك بــثلاث أشياء : (( الطاقة + الحماس + العاطفه )) 

5- إلعب ألعاب مسلية يوميا 

6- أقرأ كتب أكثر من التي قرأتها سنة 2008 

7- خصص وقتا للغذاء الروحي : (( صـــلاة ,, تسبيــح , , , , )) 

8- أقض بعض الوقت مع أشخاص أعمارهم تجاوزت الـ 70 سبعين عام ,, و آخرين أعمارهم أقل من 6 أعوام 

9- أحلم أكثر خــلال يقضتك 

10- أكــــثر من تناول الأغذيه الطبيعيه ,, و أقتصد من الأغذية المعلبه 

11- أشرب كميات كبيرهـ من الماء 

12- حاول أن تجعل 3 أشخاص يبتسمون يوميا 

13- لاتضيع وقتك الثمين في الثرثرهـ 

14- أنسى المواضيع ,, ولا تذكر شريكة\شريك حياتك بأخطاء قد مضت لأنها سوف تسئ للحظات الحاليه 

15- لاتجعل الأفكار السلبيه تسيـــطر عليك .. و وفر طاقتك للأمور الإيجابيه 

16- أعلم بإن الحياة مدرســـه .. و أنت طالب فيــها .. والمشاكل عبارة عن مسائل رياضية يمكن حــلـــها 

17- كل إفطارك كــالـملـك .. و غدائــك كـالأميـــــر .. و عشـــائك كـالفقيــــــر .. 

18- أبتسم .. و أضحك أكــــثــــر 

19- الحياة قصيرة جــــدا .. فـــلا تقضـــها في كـــــرهـ الأخــــريـــن 

20- لا تأخذ (( جـمـيـع )) الأمور بجــديــه .. { كــن سـلـسـا و عـقـلانـيـا } 

21- ليــس من الضروري الفوز بجميع المناقسات والمجادلات .. (( حاول أن توافق على الخطــأ )) 

22- أنسى الماضي بسلبياته ,, حتى لا يفسد مـــســـتــقــبــلك 

23- لاتقارن حيــاتك بغـــيرك .. ولا شريكة\شريك حياتك بالأخريــــن .. 

24- الوحيـــــد المســـؤول عن سعـــادتك (( هو أنــــــت !! )) 

25- سامح الجميع بدون استثناء 

26- ما يعتقدهـ الأخرين عنـــك .. لا عــــلاقة لك بـــه 

27- أحــســن الــظــن بالله . 

28- مهما كانت الاحوال .. (( جيــدهـ أو سـيـئـه )) ثق بأنها ستتغـــــير 

29- عملك لن يعتني بك في وقت مرضك .. بل أصدقائــك .. لذلك أعتـــنــي بــهــم 

30- تخلص من جميع  الأشياء التي ليس لها متعة أو منفعة أو جمـــال 

31- الحســد هو مضيعة للوقت (( أنت تملك جميــــع احتياجاتك )) 

32- الأفـــضــــل قادم لا محالــــه 

33- مهما كان شعورك .. فلا تضعف .. بل أستيقظ .. و أنطلق .. 

34- أعمل الشي الــصح دائماٌ 

35- أتصل بوالديك .. وعائلتك دائـــماُ 

36- كن متفائــــلاٌ .. وســـعـــيدا .. 

37- أعطي كل يوم .. شيئا مميزاٌ وجيـــداٌ للأخريــــن .. 

38- أحــــــفـــــظ حــــــدودك .. 

39- عندمـــا تستيــــقظ في الصبــــاح .. و أنت على قــيد الحياة .. فأحمد الله على ذلك .. 

40- أبعث هذهـ الرسالة الى كل من تحبهم .. 




انظر إلى يومك على أنه لوحة فنان بيضاء.
فإذا عشت يومك بسلبية متقبلاً كل ما ينثره الناس والظروف على لوحتك ، 

 فسوف تجد في الغالب على لوحتك فوضى ، 

وليس فناً كما هو المفترض أن يكون.

----------


## الصعيدي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وصلتني هذه الكلمات اليوم على بريدي
ولجمالها أحببت أن تشاركوني الفائدة * 

*[frame="13 80"]* إذا طـُعنت من الخلف..
فلا تلق باللائمة على من طعنك ..
ولكن..
لــُم نفسك ... لأنك أدرت ظهرك فمكنته منك..!!! 



* أحلامنا لا تستيقظ إلا عندما ننام ..
ولا تعود للنوم إلا عندما نستيقظ ..
فمن أراد تحقيق أحلامه ..
فما عليه إلا أن يجبرها على أن تستيقظ أثناء يقظته .. !! 



* نعرف جميعاً ما الذي علينا أن نفعله حيال 
عزيز قوم ذل فانزوى
ولكننا بصدق .. لا نعرف ما يجب أن نفعله حيال
ذليل قوم عزّ فطغى ..!!! 



* المواجهة.. 
لن تـُميتكم ..
ولكن الخوف منها.. 
سيقتلكم..!! 



* بين " النقد" و " الحقد"
نون النوايا الطيبة..
وحاء الحسد الشرير..
وعزاؤنا أن كلاهما تشمله إحتمالية قـد!! 



* أبدا لم يسلم أحد منـّا من صفعات الزمن..
لكن الأقوياء فقط..
هم الذين إمتلكوا من الإرادة قدرا..
منعوا به أيديهم من أن تتحسس موضع الصفعة..
فلم يلمحهم أحد..!!



* ما دُمنا نعرف أن "الصراخ" لا يوقف الألم..
فلماذا لا نتعلم أنه لا جدوى من وراء "تألمنا"
بصوتٍ عال..!!



* نحن نـُصفق لـ "الجراد" كي ينقشع عن سمائنا..
لكن الجراد للأسف يفهم تصفيقنا خطأ..
فيبقى ..!!



* لا يوجد من يبكي على نفسه وهو يحترق..
إلا " الشمعة المضيئة"
فمتى نفطن إلى ألم "الكريم" عندما يُقابل بالــ النكران!!



* القــوة في أن  تختار 
لا في أن يتم إختيارك
و الكرامة في أن تسعى
لا في أن يُسعى إليك..!!



* بعض الناس كــ الوجه المُعطر
يعبق - للأسف- اليد التي تصفعه..!!



* إذا لم تستحِ فافعل ما شئت
والبعض إذا لم يستحي أكثر
يفعلون ما شاء "غيرهم" أن يفعلوه..!!



* إذا أردت أن تصل إلى قمة الجبل
فلا تلقِ بالاً إلى  الصخور الكبيرة
بل إحذر الرمال الناعمة..!!



* في العجلة الندامة
إلا في البــِــرّ
فسارعوا..!!



* تأكد أنك أصبحت عظيماً
عندما يصبح الألم الذي تعانيه عظيما

  

[/frame]*

----------


## ahmedab216

من بريدي الخاص :  بعنوان  ... * أوكي و أخواتها !!!*

*
أوكي  ترددها وقلبـك يطـربُ           ...                   وتلوكُ من  أخواتها  مـا يُجلَـبُ

فتقول : يَسْ  مترنمًا بجوابهـا             ...                 وبـ نُو ترد القولَ إذ لا ترغـبُ

وتعدّ  وَنْ  مستغنيًا عن  واحدٍ         ...                      وبـ تُو تثنّي العدّ حين تُحسِّـبُ

تصف الجديد  نيو و أُولْدَ قديمَه        ...                      وبْليزَ تستجدي بها مـن تطلـبُ

وإذا تودعنا فـ بـايُ  وداعُنـا           ...                     وتصيح ولكمْ -هايَ حين ترحـبُ

مهلا بُنـيّّ .. فمستعـارُ حديثِكـم         ...                     عبثٌ ..وعُجْمَـةُ لفظِـه لا تُعـرَبُ

تدعو أخـاك اليعربـيّ كـأعجـمٍ       ...                          مستعرضًـا برطانـةٍ تتقـلـبُ !!

تستبـدل الأدنـى بخيـر كلامِنـا        ...                      وكـأنّ زامـرَ حيِّنـا لا يُطـرِبُ !!

أنـعـدّ ذاك هزيـمـةً نفسـيـةً          ...                       أم أنّه شغـبٌ .. فـلا نستغـربُ ؟

مهلا أخي في الضّاد يا ابن عروبتي      ...                     إن الفصاحـةَ واجـبٌ بـك يُنـدَبُ

حسْبُ العروبةِ أن تخـاذلَ قومُهـا      ...                               فلنحتفـظْ منهـا بلفـظٍ يَـعْـذُبُ*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم

إبداء إعجاب شديد بما يطرحه الموضوع من بريد رائع

مصراوية آخر بريد به بعض المواعظ القديرة جدا..

باشمهندس أحمد...سلمت يداك..طرح شديد الرقي

جيهان..دمت بألف خير..سلمت أفكارك

خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## سوما

*بصراحة الموضوع أكثر من رائع بمشاركة الجميع بالمشاركات الهادفة والجميلة جدااااااا..
سلمت أيادى كل من شارك ببريده حتى تألق الموضوع أكثر وأكثر.. 
وشكر خاص للمتألقة أ. جيهان لطرحها المتميز للموضوع والأيميلات القيمة....*

----------


## loly_h

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

روووعة الموضوع ياجيهان  

والله برافوا على أفكارك الجميلة

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكـــــى

وطبعا كل الشكر لكل اللى شارك برسالة 

 *

----------


## ahmedab216

حقيقة .. أود أن أكرر شكري للأخت الكريمة جيهان ...

الموضوع جميل جدا ... بموضوعاته و مشاركاته ...

و شكرا جزيلا لكل من مر بالموضوع و أعجبته الفكرة و الموضوعات ...

بس عايز أقولك حاجة يا أختي الكريمة ... سبقتيني بموضوع جنكيز خان و الصقر ... كنت مجهزه و عملت التنسيق بتاعه ... و فجأة وصلني اعلام بريدي بالموضوع ... أول ما فتحته ... لقيت جنكيز خان و الصقر ... فصقري طار ... و جنكيز خان راح لحاله ... لكن الحقيقة ... إنه موضوع جميل فعلا ...

تسلم ايديكي ....

و بالتوفيق دايما إن شاء الله ...

مع خالص تحياتي ....

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ألأخت الحبيبة جيهان
> 
> كعادتك وفي كل مواضيعك  
> تحملين لنا الفائدة  
> موضوع رائع بالفعل محتواه متنوع  
> يتضمن الكثير والكثير من المعرفة . 
> دمتِ عزيزتي متألقة على الدوام  
> تحيتي مع أغلى الأمنيات


 أختى الغالية .... نور
 :f: 
سعيدة جداً بإعجابك بفكرة الموضوع دا شئ يشرفنى جداً
كلامك بجد كتير عليا ويا ريتنى استحقه ....،،
إن شاء الله الموضوع يحقق الهدف المرجو منه ويقدم وجبة دسمة ومتنوعة من المعلومة والطرفة والحكمة اللى تفيد وتسعد كل الإخوة الأعضاء بإذن الله...
أشكرك حبيبتى ودمتى لى متواصلة
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> علمتنـــــي الحيــــاة
> 
> أن تكون واثقاً من نفسك 
> ... لا يعني ... أنك مغرور 
> 
> ' أن تبكي '
> ... لا يعني ... أنك ضعيف القلب  
> 
> ' أن تبتسم دائماً '
> ...


 مقولات رائعة بالفعل يا نور....،،
ولكن كان لى تحفظ على المقولة دى تحديداً



> إذا ابتسمت وأنت مهزوم سلبت من المنتصر فرحته


أحياناً بنكون نستحق فعلاً الهزيمة ....!!!
فوقتها أعتقد إن إبتسامتنا اللى هاتسلب فرحة النصر من المنتصرهاتكون شريرة شوية  ::-s: 
فى رأيى إننا لو إتهزمنا مانكلفش نفسنا عناء الإبتسام لمجرد تنغيص فرحة النصر على المنتصر بلاش نشغل بالنا بيه أوى كدة عشان دا ممكن يولد إحساس بشع تابع لدة وهو الحقد والرغبة فى التدمير... بالعكس لازم نعيش إنكسار الهزيمة وأوجاعها بكل مفرداتها عشان نتعلم الدرس ويكون عندنا حافز أكبر لإعادة المحاولة ومن ثم النصر ..... دا مجرد رأى   :king: 

نور .... سعيدة جداً بمشاركتك وأرجوكى تشاركينا دايماً فى قراءة إيميلاتك المميزة
تحياتى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*للأحذية دلالات وإستخدامات تتعدى المألوف*

*الأهم فيها أنه أداة تعبيرية شديدة اللهجة ، تعبير عن رفض واقع*

*أو الإعتراض على موقف*

*سأستعرض الآن أكثر 10 أحذية تركت أثرا ً في صفحات التاريخ*

**

*|.. المرتـ 10 ــبة ..|*


*حذاء حنين :*


*فقد رأى في الطريق فردة حذاء ( خف ) لكنه لم يأخذها*

*وما إن قطع مسافة حتى رأى الآخر*

*فتمنى أنه احتفظ بالأول الذي لم يعد لإلتقاطه ، وأكمل طريقه بلا خفين .*

**

*|.. المرتـ 9 ــبة ..|*


*حذاء سندريلا :*


*الذي أشعل مخيلات الصغار والكبار عبر مسرحيات غنائية*

*وأفلام جسدت إختفاء سندريلا من حفلة ملكية*

*بعد أن وقع الأمير في غرامها*

*ولم يستدل عليها إلا من فردة حذائها التي خلفتها*

*وهي تجري قبل أن تدق الساعة موعد انتهاء*

*السحر*

**


*|.. المرتـ 8 ــبة ..|*


*قبقاب شجرة الدر :*


*حذاء آخر دخل التاريخ ، حين هشمت به زوجة عز الدين رأس شجرة*

*الدر في مكيدة مدبرة للثأر منها لقتل عز الدين والإستئثار بالسلطة*
**

*|.. المرتـ 7 ــبة ..|*


*حذاء أبو تحسين العراقي :*


*الذي أمسك بصورة رئيس النظام العراقي السابق صدام حسين*

*وأنهال عليها بنعاله بعد دخول القوات الأميركيA 9 البلاد عام 2003*

*صورة بقيت في ذ اكرة من تابع تداعيات سقوط بغداد*

**


*|.. المرتـ 6 ــبة ..|*


*حذاء البريطاني ريتشارد ريد :*


*بعد إدانته بتفجير طائرة بإستخدام وسيلة غير*

*مسبوقة عبر إخفاء المتفجرات في حذائه*

*الذي كان يحتوي على مواد شديدة للإنفجار*

*بإمكانها أن تحدث ثقبا ً في هيكل الطائرة*
**

*|.. المرتـ 5 ــبة ..|*


*صانع الأحذية نيكولاي شاوشيسكو :*


*الذي أصبح أحد حكام رومانيا تلذذ بتعذيب شعبه واستخدم سلطاته*

*للحصول على ثروة غير شرعية*

*فاحتج عشرات الآD9اف ضذ حكمه*

*كان كل يوم يرتدي حذاءا ً جديدا ً ويحرقه في نهاية النهار حتى*

*لا يرتديه أحد من بعده*
**

*|.. المرتـ 4 ــبة ..|*


*إيفا بيرون :*


*زوجة رئيس الأرجنتين الأسبق خوان بيرون التي تعتبر معشوقة*

*الفقراء والمساكين في الأرجنتين*

*فقد كانت أحذيتها مصنوعة خصيصا ً لها من جلد حيوان المنك*

*الذي يعد فراؤه وجلده من أغلى الأنواع في العالم*

*كما أن صيده ممنوع لأنه مهدد بالإنقراض*
**

*|..المرتـ 3 ــبة..|*


*إميلدا ماركوس :*


*سيدة الفلبين الأولى التي امتلكت مجموعة*

*من الأحذية الفاخرة فاق عدد أزواجها 3 آلاف*

*قد أدت إلى إزاحة العائلة من الحكم*
**

*|.. المرتـ 2 ــبة ...|*


*فردتي حذاء الصحفي العراقي منتظر الزيدي :*


*لكأنما منتظر الزيدي شاء ليجعل بوش يصطحب*

*معه ذكرى الأحذية بعد أن يغادر البيت الأبيض*
**

*|.. المرتـ 1 ــبة ..|*


*حذاء الرئيس السوفييتي نيكيتا خروشوف :*


*الذي خلعه و وضعه على مائدة مجلس الأمن الدولي خلال*

*مناقشته في فترة السيتينيات التي شهدت مواجهات حادة بين*

*الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفييتي السابق*

----------


## ღ جــنونـ ღ

جيـــــــــــــــيهان محمد علي 
فكرة ولا أروع 
وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد ويتفاعل 
وانا هبقى ادخل تاني اشارك بحاجة قيمة
دمــــــــــــــتي متمـــــــــــــيزة

----------


## ahmedab216

من بريدي الخاص : و أهديها لكم ...


أروع حوار بين ذكر و أنثى !!! 


*قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـر ؟ 
فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى! 


قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـر ؟ 
فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى ! 


قـال لهـا أو ليس الكـرم ذكــر ؟ 
فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى ! 


قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـر؟ 
فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى! 


قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـر؟ 
فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى  !

فأخذ نفسـا ًعميقـا ً 
وهو مغمض عينيه ثم 
عاد ونظر إليها بصمت 
لـلــحــظــات وبـعـد ذلك. 

قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى. 
فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكر. 


قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى. 
فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـر. 


قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى. 
فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـر 
. 
قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى. 
فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـر. 


قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى. 
فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكر. 

تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء 
فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة 
أما هـي فخافـت عنـد 
إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها 
ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب 
وعندما رآها تبتسم له 

قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى. 
فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـر. 


قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى. 
فقالت له ربمـا ولـكن الحـب ذكـر. 

قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى. 
فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـر. 

قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى. 
فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكر. 

ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً ...!!
ولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة ...!!


وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ًطــالــمــا أن . . . 

الـسـؤال ذكـــر؟؟ 
وتبقى الأجــــابة (أنثــــى ) !!!*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> من بريدي الخاص : وصلتني اليوم
> 
> 
> 
> *النقود* 
> *نستطيع ان نشتري بها منزل* 
> *لكن لا نستطيع شراء عائلة* 
> *نستطيع شراء الساعة* 
> *و لكن لا نستطيع شراء الوقت* 
> ...


 النقود بالفعل تستطيع شراء اشياء كثيرة فى هذا العالم ولكن لا تستطيع شراء متعتنا واستمتاعنا بهذه الحياة....!!! 


اشكرك استاذ احمد على تواصلك الرائع بالموضوع
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*توجهت إلى حكيم لأسأله عن شىء يحيرني* 
*فسمعته ً يقول : "عن ماذا تريد أن تسأل؟"* 
*قلت :"ما هو أكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟"* 

*فأجابني :"البشر!* 
*يملّون من الطفولة ، يسارعون ليكبروا ، ثم يتوقون ليعودوا أطفالاً ثانيةً"* 


*" يضيّعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال ،ثم يصرفون المال ليستعيدوا الصحة"* 

*" يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق ، وينسَون الحاضر، فلا يعيشون الحاضر ولا المستقبل"* 

*" يعيشون كما لو أنهم لن يموتوا أبداً ، و يموتون كما لو أنهم لم يعيشوا أبداً"* 

*مرّت لحظات صمت ....* 

*ثم سألت :"ما هي دروس الحياة التي على البشر أن يتعلّموها؟"* 

*فأجابني:* 

*"ليتعلّموا أنهم لا يستطيعون جَعل أحدٍٍ يحبهم،كل ما يستطيعون فعله هو جَعل أنفسهم محبوبين"* 

*"ليتعلموا ألاّ يقارنوا أنفسهم مع الآخرين "* 

*"ليتعلموا التسامح ويجرّبوا الـــعفو "*

*" ليتعلموا أنهم قد يسبّبون جروحاً عميقةً لمن يحبون في بضع دقائق فقط، لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات ٍطويلة "* 

*" ليتعلموا أن الإنسان الأغنى ليس من يملك الأكثر، بل هو من يحتاج الأقل"* 

*" ليتعلموا أن هناك أشخاص يحبونهم جداً ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يظهروا أو يعبروا عن شعورهم"* 

*" ليتعلموا أن شخصين يمكن أن ينظرا إلى نفس الشيء و يَرَيَانِه بشكلٍ مختلف"* 

*"ليتعلموا أنه لا يكفي أن يسامح أحدهم الآخر، لكن عليهم أن يسامحوا أنفسهم أيضاً"* 

*قلتُ : "شكراً لك،*
*نسأل الله الهداية و الهدى و التوفيق للخير والصالح دائما* 
*اللهم أمين*

----------


## ahmedab216

تسلم ايديكي يا جيهان .... موضوع فيه معاني و عبر جميلة ...

عايزة مننا شوية تركيز ... و نعيش شوية مع هذه المعاني .... و أكيد هاتكون مفيدة للكثيرين ...

خالص تحياتي أختي الكريمة ...

----------


## ahmedab216

من بريدي الخاص : 

* في العجلة الندامة ...*


*
سيدة شابة كانت تنتظر طائرتها فى مطار دولى كبير..... 

ولأنها كانت ستنتظر كثيرا .... إشترت كتابا ً لتقرأ فيه وإشترت أيضا علبة بسكويت  ...

بدأت تقرأ كتابها أثناء إنتظارها للطائرة ....

كان يجلس بجانبها رجل يقرأ فى كتابه  ....

عندما بدأت فى قضم أول قطعة بسكويت التى كانت موضوعة على الكرسى بينها وبين الرجل .... فوجئت بأن الرجل بدأ فى قضم قطعة بسكويت من نفس العلبة التى كانت هى تأكل منها ...!!!!

بدأت هى بعصبية تفكر أن تلكمه لكمة فى وجهه لقلة ذوقه ...!!

كل قضمة كانت تأكلها هى من علبة البسكويت كان الرجل يأكل قضمة أيضا ً ... !!!

زادت عصبيتها لكنها كتمت فى نفسها ....

عندما بقى فى كيس البسكويت قطعة واحدة فقط نظرت إليها وقالت فى نفسها ....

"ماذا سيفعل هذا الرجل قليل الذوق الآن"  ....؟؟

لدهشتها قسم الرجل القطعة إلى نصفين ثم أكل النصف وترك لها النصف ...

قالت فى نفسها "هذا لا يحتمل"  ...!!

كظمت غيظها أخذت كتابها وبدأت بالصعود إلى الطائرة ...
عندما جلست فى مقعدها بالطائرة فتحت حقيبتها لتأخذ نظارتها ...

وفوجئت بوجود علبة البسكويت الخاصة بها كما هى مغلفة بالحقيبة !! !!

صـُدمت وشعرت بالخجل الشديد ...

أدركت فقط الآن بأن علبتها كانت فى شنطتها ...
وأنها كانت تأكل مع الرجل من علبته هو !! 

أدركت متأخرة بأن الرجل كان كريما ً جدا ً معها ...
وقاسمها فى علبة البسكويت الخاصة به بدون أن يتذمر أو يشتكى !! 
وإزداد شعورها بالعار والخجل ...

أثناء شعورها بالخجل لم تجد وقت أو كلمات مناسبة ...
لتعتذر للرجل عما حدث من قله ذوقها ! !*

*هناك دائما ً 4 أشياء لا يمكن إصلاحها .

1)لا يمكنك إسترجاع الحجر بعد إلقائه .

2)لا يمكنك إسترجاع الكلمات بعد نطقها .

3)لا يمكن إسترجاع الفرصة بعد ضياعها .

4)لا يمكن إسترجاع الشباب أو الوقت بعد أن يمضى.* 



*لذلك اعرف كيف تتصرف ...
ولا تُضع الفرص من يديك ...
ولا تتسرع بإصدار القرارات الأحكام على الآخرين ...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
جيهان محمد على 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كعادتك دائما 
افكار مبدعه 
وموضوعات  فى قمة الرقى 


ومشاركات كلها افاده للجميع 
اتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح والتالق 
واسمحيلى بمشاركة متواضعه 


*في أحد الأيام دخل صبي يبلغ من العمر 10 سنوات الى مقهى
وجلس على الطاوله ، فوضعت الجرسونة كأساً من الماء أمامه
فسئل الصبي : بكم آيسكريم بالكاكاو ؟
أجابته : بخمس دولارات..
فأخرج الصبي يده من جيبه وأخذ يعد النقود
فسألها مرة أخرى : حسنا ً وبكم الآيسكريم لوحده فقط بدون كاكاو ؟
في هذه ِ الأثناء كان هناك الكثير من الزبائن ينتظرون خلو طاوله
في المقهى للجلوس عليها
فبدأ صبر الجرسونه بالنفاذ ،
فأجابته بفظاظه : بـ أربع دولارات
فعد الصبي نقوده وقال :
سآخذ الايسكريم العادي
فأحضرت الجرسونة له الطلب ، ووضعت فاتورة الحساب على الطاولة وذهبت
أنهى الصبي الآيسكريم ودفع حساب الفاتورة وغادر المقهى
وعندما عادت الجرسونة إلى الطاولة إ
غرورقت عيناها بالدموع أثناء مسحها للطاوله
حيث وجدت بجانب الطبق الفارغ .. دولار واحد
أترون .. لقد حرم الصبي نفسه الآيسكريم بالكاكاو
حتى يوفر لنفسه دولاراً يكرم به الجرسونة 
/
\
/


ما دعاني لطرح هذا الموقف أو القصه القصيره
هو أننا كثيرا ً مانقع في حرج أو نتسبب في شحن نفسي تجاه أناس آخرين
نحمل لهم الكثير من الحب والتقدير
ولكن الإستعجال بإصدار حكمنا عليهم يتسبب في فهمهم بشكل خاطئ
فـ كما رأينا الجرسونة نفذ صبرها 
لأن الصبي أخذ يبدل رأيه بين الآيسكريم العادي أو بالكاكاو
وظنت به ِ ظن السوء
دائما ً نتسرع بأتخاذ مواقف نجدها لاحقا ً خاطئة
لا نملك الصبر ولا نعطي مساحة للغير
في الكثير من المواقف في الحياة
سواء ً في العمل أو في المحيط العائلي أو في محيط الحب
من الايميل*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مين اللي خلـق الوردة؟*
> **
> 
> *قالت مريم: عمّو ... هو أنا ح ادخل النار وربنا هيحرقني؟*
> *قلت لها: مين قالك كده؟*
> *ردت عليّ مريم: الميس النهاردة في الحضانة قالتلي إنتي حتدخلي النار وربنا هيحرقك ويعذبك*
> *سألتها: قالتلك كده ليه؟! انتي كذبتي أو عملتي حاجة غلط؟*
> *قالت وهي تبكي: لا والله، هي سألتني مين اللي خلق الوردة؟ قلتلها الطينة، قالتلي لأ.. إنتي حمارة مش بتفهمي وربنا حيحرقك في النار لأن ربنا هو اللي خلق الوردة، قلتلها: لأ أنا عندي وردة وزرع في البيت طلعت من الطينة يبقى هي اللي خلقت الوردة.. قامت ضربتني وشتمتني وقالتلي ربنا حيدخلك النار وحتتشوي فيها، أنا خايفة قوي من ربنا ومن النار*
> *على فكرة مريم وردة صغيرة عمرها 5 سنوات فقط.. ولسة في أولى حضانة وهي بتحب الورد والزرع.. أول حاجة بتعملها لما تصحى من النوم تسقي الزرع والورد اللي في بيتها*
> ...



إيميل رائع يا غادة وبيحمل رسالة هامة جداً ياريت نعيها كلنا
تربية النشأ عمرها ماكانت حاجة بسيطة أو شئ بيتم بإرتجالية وبدون دراسة ووعى .... لازم نكون حريصين جداً فى كل كلامنا وتصرفاتنا مع أولادنا لأن دا مردوده بيبقى خطير جداً وأخطر مما نتخيل كمان ... يا ريت كل أم تحاول تقرا فى كتب وتسأل أطباء متخصصين عشان تتلاشى أخطاء ممكن تقع فيها من غير قصد ممكن تضر جداً بتربية أطفالها ... وطبعاً دا لازم يحصل كمان فى جميع مؤسساتنا التعليمية من حضانة ومدرسة وجامعة لازم نعد المدرس إعداد جيد جداً لأن بين إيديه أولادنا
وفلذات أكبادنا اللى بنطمح إن يكون مستقبلهم وحياتهم أحسن بكتير جداً من حياتنا ووقعنا اللى عايشينه ....،،
بشكرك يا غادة وبشكر إختيارك الرائع والهادف للإيميل دا
خالص تحياتى
 :Bye:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا لك يا جيهان على كل ما تقدمينه من معرفة تلبس ثوب الحكمة وشكرا على مساهمات زوارك ومن مروا عليكى لانهم كلهم ذوق مثلك ومثل الورود الجميلة التى تشبهكم وتشبهكن



بل كل الشكر والإمتنان لك أخى العزيز ... ابو الحيلة
على متابعتك وتشجيعك الجميل للموضوع
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مع ان مكتب التنسيق هو الشىء الديموقراطى الوحيد فى بلدنا لكن دائما تجد عندنا شىء ناقص 
> ان من يريد يدخل كلية عسكرية بيعملوله اختبارات وفحوصات وعند اجتيازها يقبل فى تلك الكليات
> اعتقد وانكم تشاركونى الرأى ان رياض الاطفال يجب ان يكون لها نفس الاهتمام لان تربية النشأ ليست عملية ديناميكية بحتة بل هى حالة من حالات انسجام تام مع النفس حالة من سمو الروح والوجدان وان لم نهتم برياض الاطفال ستكون النتيجة الاف مثل مريم
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم
> شكرى لك
> وشكرى لغادة



أتفق معك تماماً استاذ ابو الحيله
فى أن إهتمامنا برياض الأطفال شئ ضرورى جداً وهام فى تربية النشأ وحتى لا يكون عندنا آلاف مثل مريم والذين قتلت فيهم روحهم الجميلة الخلاقة والمحبة للحياة نتيجة غباء أو ضيق أفق مدرس أو مدرسة لا تفهم ولا تستوعب أولى قواعد التربية السليمة...،،
تحياتى لتعليقك الرائع

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يا جيهان
> انت فعلا انسانه تعشق البشر
> وشكرا لك


أشكرك جدااااااا حقيقى بشكرك على كلامك الجميل دا
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :king:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> متألقة دائما يا جيهان بجد موضوع رااااااااااائع تسلم أفكارك 
> [center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل
> 
> 
> ...


 الجميلة الشقية .... مصراوية جدا
ايميلك جميل فعلا والطرق دى بسيطة جدا وفى متناول ايدينا كلنا عشان نغير حياتنا للافضل.... اشكرك حبيبة قلبى على مشاركتك الجميلة دى ودايماً فى انتظارك
تحياتى
 :Smart:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *وصلتني هذه الكلمات اليوم على بريدي*
> *ولجمالها أحببت أن تشاركوني الفائدة*  
> 
> ** إذا طـُعنت من الخلف..*
> *فلا تلق باللائمة على من طعنك ..*
> *ولكن..*
> *لــُم نفسك ... لأنك أدرت ظهرك فمكنته منك..!!!*  
> ** 
> ...


 كلمات من ذهب أخى العزيز .... الصعيدى
أول مرة تصافحها عيناى... وفى الواقع حازت على إعجابى فعلاً
اشكرك جداً على مشاركتنا تلك الكلمات الرائعة ودوماً فى إنتظارك أخى
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> من بريدي الخاص : بعنوان ... *أوكي و أخواتها !!!*
> 
> 
> *أوكي ترددها وقلبـك يطـربُ ... وتلوكُ من أخواتها مـا يُجلَـبُ* 
> *فتقول : يَسْ مترنمًا بجوابهـا ... وبـ نُو ترد القولَ إذ لا ترغـبُ* 
> *وتعدّ وَنْ مستغنيًا عن واحدٍ ... وبـ تُو تثنّي العدّ حين تُحسِّـبُ* 
> *تصف الجديد نيو و أُولْدَ قديمَه ... وبْليزَ تستجدي بها مـن تطلـبُ* 
> *وإذا تودعنا فـ بـايُ وداعُنـا ... وتصيح ولكمْ -هايَ حين ترحـبُ* 
> *مهلا بُنـيّّ .. فمستعـارُ حديثِكـم ... عبثٌ ..وعُجْمَـةُ لفظِـه لا تُعـرَبُ* 
> ...


 عندك حق أستاذ أحمد....
 إحنا فعلا أهملنا جداً فى لغتنا العربية ونسينا قد أيه هى لغة عظيمة وكفاية إنها لغة القرآن الكريم عشان نتمسك بيها ونحبها .... ياريت زى مابنهتم بتعليم أطفالنا اللغات الاجنبية نهتم من باب أولى بتعليمهم لغتنا العربية لأنها مفردة هامة جداً وأساسية من مفردات هويتنا....،، 
أشكرك ودمت لى متواصلاً
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إبداء إعجاب شديد بما يطرحه الموضوع من بريد رائع
> 
> مصراوية آخر بريد به بعض المواعظ القديرة جدا..
> 
> باشمهندس أحمد...سلمت يداك..طرح شديد الرقي
> 
> جيهان..دمت بألف خير..سلمت أفكارك
> ...


أهلاً يا إيمان ....
نورتينى ونورتى الموضوع كله يا قمر
سعيدة جداً بإعجابك بالفكرة  .... وأتمنى تكونى دايماً معانا وتشاركينا بإميلاتك المميزة حبيبتى
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *بصراحة الموضوع أكثر من رائع بمشاركة الجميع بالمشاركات الهادفة والجميلة جدااااااا..*
> 
> *سلمت أيادى كل من شارك ببريده حتى تألق الموضوع أكثر وأكثر..* 
> 
> *وشكر خاص للمتألقة أ. جيهان لطرحها المتميز للموضوع والأيميلات القيمة....*


عندك حق يا وسام الموضوع بينجح بس بالمشاركة الجميلة والفعالة من الاعضاء :y: 
تمنياتى بدوام التواصل والتفاعل من الاخوة الاعضاء 
واشكرك حبيبة قلبى على تشجيعك الجميل للموضوع
خالص تحياتى 
 :king:

----------


## ابوالحيلة

www.byebe.com/en/?n=sa
هذا ما جائنى فى بريدى وعندما فتحت على الرابط وكتبت اسمى باللغة الانجليزية ظهرت لى صور مضحكة
الكوميوتر ده فيه حاجات غريبة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا على الفكره الرائعه

ودا اللى وصلنى ع الميل

(لو قرأت سوره الملك كل يوم قبل النوم تكون ونيسك فى القبر وتحميك من عذاب القبر الى يوم القيامه...
انشرها لاصدقائك لعل تكون سبب دخولك ودخولى الجنه 
الفاتحة تمنع غضب الله 
وسورة يس تمنع عطش يوم القيامة 
وسورة الملك تمنع عذاب القبر 
وسورة الكوثر تمنع الخصومة 
وسورة الكافرون تمنع الكفر عند الموت 
وسورة الاخلاص تمنع النفاق 
وسورة الفلق تمنع الحسد 
وسورة الناس تمنع الوسواس 

اقسمت عليك بالعزيز الجبار ان ترسلها لكل الموجودين عند
__________________

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : و لم يكن لها عنوان ... أضعها أمامكم ... علكم تقترحون عنوانا لها ...*

*
قالت لهُ... 
أتحبني وأنا ضريرة... 
وفي الدُّنيا بناتُ كثيرة... 
الحلوةُ و الجميلةُ و المثيرة... 
ما أنت إلا بمجنون... 
أو مشفقٌ على عمياء العيون... 

قالَ... 
بل أنا عاشقٌ يا حلوتي... 
ولا أتمنى من دنيتي... 
إلا أن تصيري زوجتي... 
وقد رزقني الله المال... 
وما أظنُّ الشفاء مٌحال... 

قالت... 
إن أعدتّ إليّ بصري... 
سأرضى بكَ يا قدري... 
وسأقضي معك عمري... 
لكن.. 
من يعطيني عينيه... 
وأيُّ ليلِ يبقى لديه... 

وفي يومٍ جاءها مُسرِعا... 
أبشري قد وجدّتُ المُتبرِّعا... 
وستبصرين ما خلق اللهُ وأبدعا... 
وستوفين بوعدكِ لي... 
وتكونين زوجةً لي... 
ويوم فتحت أعيُنها... 
كان واقفاَ يمسُك يدها... 
رأتهُ... 
فدوت صرختُها... 
أأنت أيضاً أعمى؟!!... 
وبكت حظها الشُؤمَ... 

لا تحزني يا حبيبتي... 
ستكونين عيوني ودليلتي... 
فمتى تصيرين زوجتي... 
قالت... 
أأنا أتزوّجُ ضريرا ؟؟... 
وقد أصبحتُ اليومَ بصيرا... 

فبكى... 
وقال سامحيني... 
من أنا لتتزوّجيني... 

ولكن... 

قبل أن تترُكيني... 
أريدُ منكِ أن تعديني... 
أن تعتني جيداً بعيوني....*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...* 
> *روووعة الموضوع ياجيهان*  
> *والله برافوا على أفكارك الجميلة* 
> *بسم الله ماشاء الله عليكـــــى* 
> *وطبعا كل الشكر لكل اللى شارك برسالة*  
> 
> * *


 أشكرك حبيبة قلبى .... لولى  ::h:: 
على مرورك وإعجابك بالفكرة اللى أسعدنى جداً
 :Smart: 
أرجو منكِ دوام التواصل وفى إنتظارك وفى إنتظار إيميلاتك اللى تحبى تشركينا فى قرائتها معاكى
تحياتى 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> حقيقة .. أود أن أكرر شكري للأخت الكريمة جيهان ...
> 
> الموضوع جميل جدا ... بموضوعاته و مشاركاته ...
> 
> و شكرا جزيلا لكل من مر بالموضوع و أعجبته الفكرة و الموضوعات ...
> 
> بس عايز أقولك حاجة يا أختي الكريمة ... سبقتيني بموضوع جنكيز خان و الصقر ... كنت مجهزه و عملت التنسيق بتاعه ... و فجأة وصلني اعلام بريدي بالموضوع ... أول ما فتحته ... لقيت جنكيز خان و الصقر ... فصقري طار ... و جنكيز خان راح لحاله ... لكن الحقيقة ... إنه موضوع جميل فعلا ...
> 
> تسلم ايديكي ....
> ...


 هههههههههههههههه
اسفة يا باشمهندس ماكنتش اعرف والله ان حضرتك عاوز تنزل الايميل دا  :2: 
المهم انه نزل وكلنا قريناه .... :;): 
بشكر حضرتك مرة تانية على تفاعلك الرائع مع الموضوع وحقيقى اختيارات حضرتك كلها رائعة وبقاوم كتير جدا انى اتخطى ردود وارد على ايميل معين حضرتك تكون منزله بس معلشى بقى الصبر جميل  :2:  وهانرد ان شاء الله على كل الايميلات الرائعة دى  :king: 
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيـــــــــــــــيهان محمد علي 
> فكرة ولا أروع 
> وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد ويتفاعل 
> وانا هبقى ادخل تاني اشارك بحاجة قيمة
> دمــــــــــــــتي متمـــــــــــــيزة


 
أشكرك أختى العزيزة .... جنون
وانا فى إنتظارك وفى إنتظار مشاركاتك حبيبتى
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> من بريدي الخاص : و أهديها لكم ...
> 
> 
> أروع حوار بين ذكر و أنثى !!!  
> 
> *قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـر ؟* 
> *فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى!*  
> 
> *قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـر ؟* 
> ...


 إنه الحوار الأبدى .... الجدال الذى لا ينتهى بين ذكر وانثى
ولم ولن نخرج منه بنتيجة سوى متعتنا وإستمتاعنا بلعبة القط والفأر بينهما
أشكرك أستاذ أحمد ودائماً فى إنتظارك
تحياتى

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : حاجة تقهر ..!!!*

*واحد ...فقير ... وعلى قد حاله

أراد أن يسافر بواسطة الباخرة

وكانت الرحلة تستغرق عشرة أيام

الرجل ذهب ليشتري التذكرة قبل يوم

وكان في حسبانه أن سعرها 500 ريال

وعندما وقف في الطابور

وتحمل الزحمة

وبعد طول انتظار

وصل دوره

وعندما اشترى التذكرة

وإذا سعرها 1500 ريال

فوجئ بالسعر

لأن امكانياته على قده

ولكنه لم يجد مفر من الدفع

وأخذ بينه وبين نفسه يلومهم ويتهمهم بالنصب والإحتيال

ويعرف أنه لا فائدة من الإستفسار

وأنه يجب أن يدفع هذا السعر المضاعف مرتين

ويخاف انه لو كلمهم سيحرج ويتعرض لمواقف مزعجة

اشترى التذكرة

وذهب ليستعد لرحلة الغد

ولكنه فكر في نفسه وقال :

مادام سعر التذكرة مرتفع بهذا الشكل

فلاشك أن قضاء الوقت داخل الباخرة سيكون مكلفا أيضا

وبالتأكيد ستكون أسعار المطعم مرتفعة ولن أستطيع أن أشتري منه

الحل : أن أستعد بطعام من عندي

فذهب واشترى خبز وجبن ومربى وحلاوة طحينية وأشياء لا تتأثر بالزمان والمكان

حتى تكون طعامه وتكفيه فترة السفر على ظهر الباخرة لمدة العشرة أيام

وفي الغد

ركب الباخرة

وانطلقت على بركة الله

أول يوم :

كان فطوره من الأكل الذي عنده

وكذلك الغدا

ثم العشا

وهكذا

وكذلك ثاني يوم

وثالث يوم

ورابع يوم

ولكنه

كان ينظر الى الناس الذين يأكلون في مطعم الباخرة

ويطلبون مالذ وطاب من الطعام

ويستمتعون بالجلوس والأكل

ويتحسر في نفسه على عدم تمكنه أن يفعل مثلهم

وأن امكانياته لا تتيح له أن يستمتع كما يستمتعون

وأخذ يتغبطهم على ماعندهم من النعم والخير

بينما هو ...مسكييييييييين ماعنده

المهم أنه ظل على هذه الحال

طوال العشرة ايام على ظهر السفينة

يأكل الأكل البسيط الذي أتى به

ويتحسر على حاله

مقارنة بما يرى من حال الآخرين

وفي آخر يوم من الرحلة

انتبه الى أمر مهم

وهو أنه إذا وصل الى بلده

لو سألوه عن رحلته

وكيف كانت

وسألوه عن مطعم الباخرة

وكيف الأكل فيه

وكيف خدماتهم ...وغيرها من الأسئلة

ماذا سيقول لهم ؟

هل يقول أنه لم يأكل فيه ولا مرة؟

سيتهمونه بالبخل

إذا لا بأس من أن يأكل آخر وجبة في مطعم الباخرة

ويطلب أرخص نوع من الطعام

وبالطبع الناس لن يدققوا معه في السؤال عن ماذا طلبت

ذهب الى المطعم

وجلس على الطاولة

ونادى الجرسون

وطلب منه : شاورما

قال له الجرسون: أي شيء ثاني ؟

قال :لا

قال الجرسون : مقبلات ، عصيرات ..عندنا أشياء حلوة

وهو يرد : لا لاأشتهي ..مع أنه يتحسر داخل نفسه (على حظه المايل - هذي من عندي

اضافة )

واليوم بمناسبة آخر يوم على وصول الرحلة

القائمة عندنا فيها أكلات جديدة ما عملناها طول الرحلة

ماودك تذوق شيء( الكلام للجرسون يحاول يقنع فيه )

وصاحبنا ملزم على رايه خايف يطلب شيء لأن امكانياته ما تساعد

الجرسون يلزم

وهو يرفض

آخر شيء قال له : مو مشتهي شيء بس أبي شاورما

الجرسون قال له : خلاص على راحتك

وراح جاب له شاورما

صاحبنا عشان يستمتع بالجلسة في المطعم ويشوف الناس ويجمع معلومات يسولفها على

ربعه إذا وصل

ساعتين وهو ياكل في هالشاورما

وبعد شوي

أعلنوا نهاية الرحلة والوصول الى البلد

صاحبنا نادى على الجرسون

وقال له : الحساب

قال له الجرسون متعجب : أي حساب

قال له : حساب الشاورما

قال له الجرسون :

ياحجي ،، الأكل في المطعم مدفوعة قيمته مع التذكرة !!...واللي ياكلون في المطعم دافعين قيمة أغلى تذكرة في الباخرة اللي هي 1500 ريال، ليش أنت ما تدري ؟؟؟؟؟...

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه....*

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم أنت ربي لا إله الا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما أستطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي، فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت"*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تسلم ايديكي يا جيهان .... موضوع فيه معاني و عبر جميلة ...
> 
> عايزة مننا شوية تركيز ... و نعيش شوية مع هذه المعاني .... و أكيد هاتكون مفيدة للكثيرين ...
> 
> خالص تحياتي أختي الكريمة ...


 أشكرك أستاذ ... أحمد
على متابعتك الجميلة للموضوع
ودايماً فى إنتظارك وإنتظار إسهاماتك الرائعة فيه
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> من بريدي الخاص : 
> 
> *في العجلة الندامة ...* 
> 
> 
> *سيدة شابة كانت تنتظر طائرتها فى مطار دولى كبير.....* 
> 
> *ولأنها كانت ستنتظر كثيرا .... إشترت كتابا ً لتقرأ فيه وإشترت أيضا علبة بسكويت ...*
> 
> ...


 



> *هناك دائما ً 4 أشياء لا يمكن إصلاحها .*
> 
> *1)لا يمكنك إسترجاع الحجر بعد إلقائه .*
> 
> *2)لا يمكنك إسترجاع الكلمات بعد نطقها .*
> 
> *3)لا يمكن إسترجاع الفرصة بعد ضياعها .*
> 
> *4)لا يمكن إسترجاع الشباب أو الوقت بعد أن يمضى*


الله يا أستاذ احمد
 :good: 
فعلاً هذه الأشياء لا نستطيع إسترجاعها مهما حاولنا  :Sad: 
إيميل فيه من الدروس الكثير والكثير 
ليتنا حقا لا نتسرع فى حكمنا على الناس إلا بعد إعطائهم وإعطاء أنفسنا الفرصة كاملة معهم حتى لا نخسر الناس ونخسر حبهم لنا
أشكرك وجزاك الله كل خير على نقلك هذا الايميل الراااائع
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اختى العزيزة 
> جيهان محمد على 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> كعادتك دائما 
> افكار مبدعه 
> وموضوعات فى قمة الرقى 
> 
> ...


 
أخى العزيز ....اسكندرانى
تحياتى لك الدائمة...،،
 :f2: 
أشكرك جداً على مرورك وعلى إطرائك الجميل على الموضوع...
الموضوع يكتسب أهميته وفاعليته فقط من خلال مشاركاتكم الفعالة والإيجابية والتى سعدت بها كل السعادة...،،
الإيميل الذى شاركتنا فى الإطلاع عليه أخى العزيز أكثر من رائع وقد أثرت فى هذه القصة حقاً  :No: 
وبالفعل لا يجب أن نتسرع فى حكمنا على الناس مهما بانت منهم تصرفات أو أفعال لا تلقى قبولاً عندنا ولكن يجب أن نصبر حتى نتبين الشخصيات وخلفيات الإنسان الذى نتعامل معه جيداً حتى نستطيع تكوين رأى صائب فى النهاية...،، :Schnauz: 
أشكرك وفى إنتظار مشاركات أخرى من حضرتك بإذن الله
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*سئل أحد الفلاسفة: كيف تختار امرأتك*  
*فأجاب: لا اريدها جميلة .. فيطمع فيها غيري .* 
*ولا قبيحة ... فتشمئز منها نفسي .* 
*ولاطويلة .. فأرفع لها هامتي .* 
*ولاقصيرة .. فأطأطئ لها رأسي .* 
*ولا سمينة .. فتسد علي منافذ النسيم .* 
*ولاهزيلة .. فاحسبها خيالي ..* 
*ولابيضاء .. مثل الشمع ..* 
*ولاسوداء .. مثل الشبح ..* 
*ولاجاهلة .. فلا تفهمني ..* 
*ولامتعلمة .. فتجادلني ..* 
*ولاغنية .. فتقول هذا مالي ..* 
*ولافقيرة .. فيشقى من بعدها ولدي .* 
**
*حكاية غرام*  
*سألت امرأة صديقتها: كيف عرفت زوجك الثاني ؟* 
*فأجابتها: ان لذلك قصة طريفة .. فقد كنت اجتاز الشارع مع زوجي الأول حين أقبل زوجي الثاني بسيارته، فصدم زوجي الأول وقتله ... وهكذا بدأت قصة غرامنا..* 
**
*وصية امرأة*  
*عندما أحست إحدى الزوجات بدنو أجلها .. قالت لزوجها: يا زوجي الحبيب .. لقد أخلصت لي طوال حياتك .. ولم تفكر يوماً في خيانتي .. لذلك أوصيت لك بكل ثروتي.. ولكن أريد منك وعداً بأنك إذا تزوجت بعد وفاتي .. فلا تسمح لزوجتك أن ترتدي ملابسي .* 
*فقال لها زوجها: كوني مطمئنة أيتها الحبيبة .. فملابسك ليست على مقاسها ..* 
**
*ثمار الفيلسوف*  
*حكى عن فيلسوف رأى إمرأة شنقت نفسها في شجرة .* 
*فقال: ياليت كل الأشجار تحمل مثل هذه الثمار .* 
**
*في النساء قالوا*  
*قال سقراط لأحد تلاميذه: تزوج يابني .. فإنك إن رزقت بإمرأة صالحة .. أصبحت أسعد مخلوق على وجه الأرض .. وإذا كانت شريرة.. صرت فيلسوفآ* 

**

*أسماء الزوجات في بعض موبايلات أزواجهم*





*مرحلة الخطوبة:* 
*1.*

*My Love*

*2.*

*بيبي*

*3.*

*حبي*

*4.*

*حياتي*

*5.*

*عمري*

*6.*

*روحي*


*مرحلة شهر العسل:*

*1.*

*عيوني*

*2.*

*قلبي*

*3.*

*ميمي (إسم الدلع)*



*لما يصير عندهم طفلين:*

*1.*

*أم فلان*

*2.*

*البيت*



*بعد 5 سنوات زواج:*

*1.*

*المحقق كونان*

*2.*

*تعال للبيت*

*3.*

*مصيبة في الطريق*

*4.*

*لا ترد*

*5.*

*المباحث*

*6.*

*غلطة عمري*

*7.*

*ودني لأهلي*

*8.*

*أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم*

*9.*

*أكلنا هوا*

*10.*

*عذاب القبر*

*11.*

*البلاء الأعظم*

*12.*

*غوانتانامو*



























































**

*لديك خياران في الحياة: بامكانك ان تبقى عازبا تعسا, او تتزوج وتتمنى لو كنت ميتا* 
**

*في إحدى الحفلات، قالت احداهن للأخرى: الست تلبسين خاتم زواجك في الإصبع الخطا؟*
*فأجابت الأخرى: نعم. لانني تزوجت الرجل الخطأ* *
*
*علقت إحدى الآنسات اعلانا في لوحة الإعلانات كتبت فيه: مطلوب زوج،* 
*في اليوم التالي استلمت مئات الرسائل كلها احتوت على نفس الإجابة:* 
*" يمكنك أخذ زوجي."* *

عندما تسرق إمرأة زوجك, لا يوجد إنتقام أفضل من تركه لها.* 
**
*يبقى الرجل ناقصا الى أن يتزوج. حينها ينتهي كليا.* *

سأل طفل والده فقال: كم يكلف الزواج؟*
*أجاب: لا أعلم يا ولدي, لكني حتى الآن لا زلت ادفع الثمن .*  
**
*طفل صغير سأل والده: هل صحيح ان في بعض مناطق افريقيا لا يعرف الرجل زوجته الا حين يتزوجها؟*
*فأجابه: هذا يحدث في كل بلاد العالم يا بني.* 
** 
*قالت امرأة ذات مرة: لم أعرف معنى السعادة الحقيقية الى أن تزوجت, حيث أدركت حينها أنه قد فات الأوان.* *

الزواج هو انتصار الخيال على الذكاء.*  
** 
*الرجل الأول: زوجتي ملاك.*  
*يعلق الثاني قائلا: انت محظوظ. زوجتي لازالت حية.*

----------


## ghazala son

فكره جميله هاحول انقل كل جديد من بريدي الخاص 
تحياتي  :4:  :4:  :4:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*قد تمرّ بك لحظات ضعف؛ فيُخيّل إليك أن قواك قد خارت، وأنه لم يَعُدْ بك قدرة على المجاهدة، والصبر ومواصلة العمل؛ فلا تستسلم لهذا الخاطر؛ فإن للنفوس إقبالاً وإدباراً؛ فلعل ذلك الإدبار يعقب إقبالاً* 




*وقد تشعر أحياناً بإحباط، وقلة ثقة، وشعور بالنقص، وأنك لا تصلح لشيء من الأعمال - فلا تستسلم لهذا الشعور، واستحضر بأن الإخفاق ليس عاراً إذا بذلت جهدك بإخلاص، وتذكّر بأن المرء لا يُعدّ مخفقاً حتى يتقبل الهزيمة، ويتخلى عن المحاولة، فحاول مرة بعد مرة، وأعدّ الكرة بعد الكرة، وستصل إلى مبتغاك -بإذن الله*



*وقد يعتريك شعور بالزهو والإعجاب، فتشعر بأنك نسيج وحدك، وقريع دهرك؛ فلا تحتاج إلى ناصحٍ أو مشير.*
*فإذا مر بك ذلك الخاطر فلا تستسلم له، ولا تركنْ إلى ما أُوتيت من ذكاء، وعلم، وانظرْ إلى ما فيك من نقص، وضعف حتى تتعادل كفتا الميزان لديك*




*وقد تهجم عليك الهموم، وتتوالى عليك الغموم، فيُخيّل إليك أنها ستلازمك طول عمرك، فتظنّ أن أيامك المقبلة سود لا بياض فيها؛ فلا تستسلمْ لهذا الخاطر، ولا تحسبنّ الشر لا خير بعده، أو أنه ضربة لازب لا تزول؛ فإن مع العسر يسراً، إن مع العسر يسراً*
*.*



*وقد تتحرّى الصواب، وتحرص كل الحرص على ألاّ تخطئ في حق أحد، ثم لا تلبث أن تقع في الهفوة والهفوة؛ فلا تظننّ أن ذلك يبعدك عن الكمال، والسعي إليه، فمن الذي؟ وأي الرجال؟*



*وقد تقع في الذنب إثر الذنب، فيلقي الشيطان في رُوعك أن الخير منك بعيد، وأنك ممن كُتِبت عليه الشقاوة؛ فلا تستسلمْ لهذا الإلقاء الشيطاني، واستحضر بأن كل ابن آدم خطّاء، وخير الخطّائين التوّابون، و إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ، وبذلك تنقشع عنك غياهب اليأس.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> www.byebe.com/en/?n=sa
> هذا ما جائنى فى بريدى وعندما فتحت على الرابط وكتبت اسمى باللغة الانجليزية ظهرت لى صور مضحكة
> الكوميوتر ده فيه حاجات غريبة


 الأستاذ الفاضل..... ابو الحيلة
أشكرك على مشاركتك معنا وبالفعل هناك الكثير من المواقع التى تحوى مثل هذه الطرائف التى من الممكن أن ترفه عنا جميعاً
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> شكرا على الفكره الرائعه
> 
> ودا اللى وصلنى ع الميل 
> 
> (لو قرأت سوره الملك كل يوم قبل النوم تكون ونيسك فى القبر وتحميك من عذاب القبر الى يوم القيامه...
> انشرها لاصدقائك لعل تكون سبب دخولك ودخولى الجنه 
> الفاتحة تمنع غضب الله 
> وسورة يس تمنع عطش يوم القيامة 
> وسورة الملك تمنع عذاب القبر 
> ...


 
أختى العزيزة ....أخت ضابط شرطة

سعيدة بإعجابك بالفكرة ومشاركتنا بالإيميل الجميل دا
يا ريت تشاركينا دايماً بإيميلاتك المتميزة حبيبتى
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اثنين اتجوزوا من عشرين سنة
قرروا يصيفوا على البحر بنفس الفندق اللى قضوا فيه زمان شهر العسل 
لكن الزوجة كانت مشغولة فاتفقت مع زوجها إنه يسافر لوحده وهي تحصله بعد يومين ..
وصل الزوج الفندق ودخل الغرفة وفرح جدًا لأنه لقى كمبيوتر بالغرفة متوصل بالانترنت 
فقال لنفسه : حلو الكلام أهو كده أقدر أرسل إيميل لزوجتي أطمنها على أحوالي .
بعد ما كتب الرسالة وهو بيكتب عنوان البريد الإلكترونى لزوجته أخطأ فى كتابة حرف فى العنوان
وبالطبع راح الإيميل لشخص ثانى غير زوجته
تصادف إنه كان العنوان لأرملة لسه راجعة يا عيني من مراسم دفن زوجها اللى توفاه الله بنفس اليوم ..
الأرملة فتحت كمبيوترها عشان تقرأ إيميلات التعازي 
وفجأة وقعت المسكينة على الأرض مغمي عليها في نفس اللحظة اللي دخل فيها ابنها عليها
واللي حاول يسعفها بكل الطرق وما قدرش لأنها كانت خلاص فارقت الروح
بص الابن على شاشة كمبيوتر والدته وقرأ الرسالة التالية :
زوجتى العزيزة .. وصلت بخير .. ويمكن تتفاجئي لأنك هاتعرفي أخباري عن طريق الانترنت ،
لأنه دلوقتي بقى فيه كمبيوتر عندهم ويقدر الواحد يرسل أخباره لأهله وأحبابه يوم بيوم ..
أنا بقالي ساعة واصل وتأكدت إنهم جهزوا المكان وكل شىء تمام .. 
ومش فاضل بقى يا حلوة غير وصولك عندي هنا بعد يومين ..
وحشتيني جدًا ومشتاق أشوفك واتمنى تكون رحلتك سريعة زي رحلتي .
ملاحظة : مش ضروري تجيبين ملابس كثيرة معاك
لأن الحر هنا شديد خالص يعنى جهنم يا روح قلبي

 


 إضحكوووووووو
ماحدش واخد منها حاااااجة
 :Bye:

----------


## زهــــراء

> اثنين اتجوزوا من عشرين سنة
> قرروا يصيفوا على البحر بنفس الفندق اللى قضوا فيه زمان شهر العسل 
> لكن الزوجة كانت مشغولة فاتفقت مع زوجها إنه يسافر لوحده وهي تحصله بعد يومين ..
> وصل الزوج الفندق ودخل الغرفة وفرح جدًا لأنه لقى كمبيوتر بالغرفة متوصل بالانترنت 
> فقال لنفسه : حلو الكلام أهو كده أقدر أرسل إيميل لزوجتي أطمنها على أحوالي .
> بعد ما كتب الرسالة وهو بيكتب عنوان البريد الإلكترونى لزوجته أخطأ فى كتابة حرف فى العنوان
> وبالطبع راح الإيميل لشخص ثانى غير زوجته
> تصادف إنه كان العنوان لأرملة لسه راجعة يا عيني من مراسم دفن زوجها اللى توفاه الله بنفس اليوم ..
> الأرملة فتحت كمبيوترها عشان تقرأ إيميلات التعازي 
> ...


*إيميل لطيف جداً يا جيهان 
ربنا يسعدك يا رب ..

حأنعكش في الميل بوكس وأرجع لك ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *من بريدي الخاص : و لم يكن لها عنوان ... أضعها أمامكم ... علكم تقترحون عنوانا لها ...*
> 
> 
> *قالت لهُ...* 
> *أتحبني وأنا ضريرة...* 
> *وفي الدُّنيا بناتُ كثيرة...* 
> *الحلوةُ و الجميلةُ و المثيرة...* 
> *ما أنت إلا بمجنون...* 
> *أو مشفقٌ على عمياء العيون...*  
> ...


قصة مؤثرة جدااااااا
يا استاذ احمد
فعلا مش عارفة اقول عليها أيه :Boring: 
ولا لاقيه عنوان مناسب ليها
عموما الدنيا فيها اللى اكتر من كدا كمان
اشكرك

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : طرائف المشاهير ..*


نظارة اينشتاين
كان أينشتاين لا يستغني أبدا عن نظارته .. وذهب ذات مرة إلى أحد المطاعم ، واكتشف هناك أن نظارته ليست معه
فلما أتاه ((الجرسون )) بقائمة الطعام ليقرأها ويختار منها ما يريد طلب منه أينشتين أن يقرأها له فاعتذر الجرسون قائلا : إنني آسف يا سيدي ، فأنا أمي جاهل مثلك

كبرياء فنان 
ذات ليلة عاد الرسام العالمي المشهور(( بيكاسو )) إلى بيته ومعه أحد الأصدقاء فوجد الأثاث مبعثرا والأدراج محطمة ، وجميع الدلائل تشير إلى أن اللصوص اقتحموا البيت في غياب صاحبه وسرقوه
وعندما عرف (( بيكاسو )) ماهية المسروقات ، ظهر عليه الضيق والغضب الشديد 
سأله صديقه : هل سرقوا شيئا مهما ؟ 
أجاب الفنان : كلا .. لم يسرقوا غير أغطية الفراش 
وعاد الصديق يسأل في دهشة : إذن لماذا أنت غاضب ؟
أجاب (( بيكاسو )) وهو يحس بكبريائه قد جرحت : يغضبني أن هؤلاء الأغبياء لم يسرقوا شيئا من لوحاتي

الرد خالص 
ذهب كاتب شاب إلى الروائي الفرنسي المشهور (( إسكندر ديماس )) مؤلف روايته ((الفرسان الثلاثة )) وغيرها وعرض عليه أن يتعاونا معا في كتابة إحدى القصص التاريخية
وفي الحال أجابه (( ديماس )) في سخرية وكبرياء
كيف يمكن أن يتعاون حصان وحمار في جر عربة واحدة ؟
على الفور رد عليه الشاب : هذه إهانة يا سيدي كيف تسمح لنفسك أن تصفني بأنني حصان ؟

لماذا تزوجته ؟
عندما سئلت الكاتبة الإنجليزية (( أغاثا كريستي )) . لماذا تزوجت واحداً من رجال الآثار ؟
قالت : لأني كلما كبرت ازدت قيمة عنده

فِراش للضيف 
كان الكاتب الأمريكي (( مارك توين )) مغرما بالراحة حتى أنه كان يمارس الكتابة والقراءة وهو نائم في سريره ، وقلما كان يخرج من غرفة نومه
وذات يوم جاء أحد الصحفيين لمقابلته ، وعندما أخبرته زوجته بذلك 
قال لها : دعيه يدخل ..... غير أن الزوجة اعترضت قائلة : هذا لا يليق ..... هل ستدعه يقف بينما أنت نائم في الفراش ؟
فأجابها (( مارك توين )) : عندك حق ، هذا لا يليق اطلبي من الخادمة أن تعد له فراشا آخر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*كثير منا يبحث عن الحب على متن الباخرة تيتانيك* 
*وكثيرون يبحثون عن الرومانسية في آخر قطرة من زجاجة سم تجرعها كل من روميو وحبيبته جوليت* 
*وآخرون. يبحثون عن كل منهما وسط الكثبان الرملية في صحراء قيس وليلي* 
*بينما يغيب عن كل هؤلاء، أن رسولنا الكريم* 
*هو أول من علمنا أصول الحب وأصول الرومانسية*
*تحت راية الإسلام، رٌفِعت جميع الشعارات الدينية والاجتماعية والسياسية*
*ليبقى الحب في الإسلام هو الشعار المنبوذ* 
*فكم منا فكر أن يستحضر سنة النبي في حبه لزوجاته* 
*مثلما يحاول تمثله في كل جوانب الحياة الأخرى* 

*حرب لا تخلو من حب* 

*لم تستطع السيوف والدماء أن تنسي القائد* 
*(رغم كل مسئوليات ومشقة الحرب بما تحمله من هموم) الاهتمام بحبيبته* 
*فعن أنس قال: خرجنا إلى المدينة (قادمين من خيبر) فرأيت النبي يجلس عند بعيره،فيضع ركبته وتضع صفية رجلها على ركبتيه حتى تركب* 
*(رواه البخاري)* 
*فلم يخجل الرسول �" صلى الله عليه وسلم- من أن يرى جنوده هذا المشهد،* 
*ومم يخجل أو ليست بحبيبته* 
*ويبدو أن هذه الغزوة لم تكن استثنائية* 
*بل هو الحب نفسه في كل غزواته ويزداد* 
*فوصل الأمر بإنسانية الرسول الكريم أن يداعب عائشة رضي الله عنها* 
*في رجوعه من إحدى الغزوات، فيجعل القافلة تتقدم عنهم بحيث لا تراهم ثم* 
*يسابقها* 
*وليست مرة واحدة بل مرتين* 
*وبلغت رقته الشديدة مع زوجاته* 
*أنه يشفق عليهن حتى من إسراع الحادي في قيادة الإبل اللائي يركبنها* 
*فعن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)* 
*كان في سفر وكان هناك غلام اسمه أنجشة يحدو بهن* 
*أي ببعض أمهات المؤمنين وأم سليم يقال له أنجشة* 
*فاشتد بهن في السياق، فقال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)* 
*"رويدك يا أنجشة سوقك بالقوارير"* 
*(رواه البخاري)* 

*حب بصوت عالي!* 

*وعندما تتخافت الأصوات عند ذكر أسماء نسائهم،* 
*نجد رسولنا الكريم يجاهر بحبه لزوجاته أمام الجميع.* 
*فعن عمرو بن العاص أنه سأل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أي الناس أحب* 
*إليك.* 
*قال: عائشة، فقلت من الرجال؟ قال: أبوها".* 
*(رواه البخاري).* 
*وعن زوجته السيدة صفية بنت حيي قالت:* 
*"أنها جاءت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) تزوره في اعتكافه في المسجد* 
*في العشر الأواخر من رمضان، فتحدثت عنده ساعة، ثم قامت لتنصرف، فقام النبي* 
*(صلى الله عليه وسلم) معها يوصلها،حتى إذا بلغت المسجد عند باب أم سلمة مر رجلان من الأنصار فسلما على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)،فقال لهما: "على رسلكما، إنما هي صفية بنت حيي".* 
*(رواه البخاري).* 

*وبسلوك الاسلام* 

*يحكي لنا أنس أن جاراً فارسياً لرسول الله*
*كان يجيد طبخ المرق،فصنع لرسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) طبقاً ثم جاء* 
*يدعوه، فرفض سيدنا محمد الدعوة مرتين؛لأن جاره لم يدع معه عائشة للطعام،* 
*وهو ما فعله الجار في النهاية!* 

*خير الرومانسية!* 

*وبغض النظر عن السعادة التي يتمتع* 
*بها أي انسان في جوار رسول الله،* 
*فإن زوجات نبينا الكريم كن يتمتعن بسعادة زوجية* 
*تحسدهن عليها كل بنات حواء،* 
*فمن منا لا تتمنى أن تعيش بصحبة زوج يراعى حقوقها* 
*ويحافظ على مشاعرها أكثر من أي شيء،* 
*بل ويجعل من الاهتمام بالأهل والحنو عليهم* 
*وحبهم معيارا لخيرية الرجل صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*"خيركم.. خيركم لأهله، وأنا خيركم لأهلي". (رواه الترمذي وابن ماجة).* 
*وتحكي عائشة أنها كانت تغتسل مع رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) في إناء* 
*واحد، فيبادرها وتبادره، حتى يقول لها دعي لي، وتقول له دع لي،* 
*وعنها قالت:* 
*"كنت أشرب وأنا حائض فأناوله النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فيضع فاه (فمه)* 
*على موضع في (فمي) ".(رواه مسلم والنسائي).* 
*وعن ميمونة رضي الله عنها قالت:* 
*" كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يدخل على إحدانا وهي حائض فيضع* 
*رأسه في حجرها فيقرأ القرآن،ثم تقوم إحدانا بخمرته فتضعها في المسجد* 
*وهي حائض". (رواه أحمد).* 
*وعلى كثرة عددهن كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)* 
*القائد والرسول يتفقد أحوالهن ويريد للود أن يبقى ويستمر فعن ابن عباس* 
*قال:* 
*"وكان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إذا صلى الصبح جلس في مصلاه* 
*وجلس الناس حوله* 
*حتى تطلع الشمس ثم يدخل على نسائه امرأة امرأة يسلم عليهن ويدعو لهن.* 
*فإذا كان يوم إحداهن كان عندها".* 
*(فتح الباري، شرح صحيح البخاري).* 

*بيت النبوة* 

*وفي عصر يبتعد عن الرفاهية ألاف السنين* 
*كان الرسول المحب خير معين لزوجاته..* 
*فقد روي عن السيدة عائشة في أكثر من موضع أنه كان في خدمة أهل بيته.* 
*فقد سئلت عائشة ما كان النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يصنع في بيته؟* 
*قالت: كان يكون في مهنة أهله (أي خدمة أهله) (رواه البخاري).* 
*وفي حادثة أخرى أن عائشة سئلت ما كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)* 
*يعمل في بيته؟* 
*قالت: "كان يخيط ثوبه ويخصف نعله ويعمل ما يعمل الرجال في بيوتهم".* 
*وظل سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام على وفائه للسيدة خديجة زوجته* 
*الأولى طوال حياتها،* 
*فلم يتزوج عليها قط حتى ماتت، وبعد موتها كان يجاهر بحبه لها أمام الجميع،* 
*وكان يبر صديقاتها إكراماً لذكراها،* 
*حتى أن السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تقول:* 
*ما غرت من أحد من نساء النبي ما غرت على خديجة،* 
*وما رأيتها ولكن كان النبي يكثر ذكرها،* 
*وربما ذبح الشاة ثم يقطعها أعضاء ثم يبعثها في صدائق خديجة،* 
*فربما قلت له: كأنه لم يكن في الدنيا امرأة إلا خديجة،* 
*فيقول: إنها كانت وكانت، وكان لي منها ولد". (رواه البخاري).* 
*والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلى وأعلم* 
*هذا هو نبينا الكريم أعظم خلق الله* 
*وهذا هو سلوكه فى معاملة المراة* 
*ومعاملة زوجاته* 

*فهل يوجد فى جميع البشر خير منه..؟*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى  العزيزة
جيهان
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



يقول ابن عطاء الله السكندري مثل المهموم بأمر دنياه الغافل عن التزود بأمر آخراه كمثل انسان جاءه سبع يريد أن يفترسه‏,‏ ووقع عليه ذباب فاشتغل بذب الذباب ودفعه عن الاختباء من السبع أو التحرز منه‏,‏ والحق أن هذا عبد احمق لو كان منصفا لشغله أمر الأسد وصولته وهجومه عليه عن التفكير في الذباب

والآن تصوروا هذه الصورة‏..‏ صورة رجل يواجه أسدا ويواجه ذبابة فيشغله أمر الذباب عن أمر الأسد‏.‏

إن الصورة مضحكة شأنها شأن سلوك الحمقي‏,‏ ولست اعرف لماذا تقفز هذه الصورة الي ذهني كلما تأملت بعض احوال الناس في العالم الذي نعيش فيه وننتمي إليه‏.‏

إن المشاكل التي تواجهنا نوعان‏..‏ مشاكل من نوع الاسد‏,‏ ومشاكل من نوع الذبابة‏,‏ والمدهش أن مشاكل الذبابة تشغلنا عن الاستعداد للاسد‏,‏ وهذا يعني أن الاسد سيأكلنا عما قريب ونحن مشغولون بقولنا هش للذبابة‏.‏

نحن نترك الاصول والجذور ونلتفت الي الاعناق والفروع‏,‏ إن الاسد مقبل علينا‏,‏ لقد سار نحونا خطوات ثم توقف وزأر زأرة توقظ الموتي من النوم وتنخلع لها قلوب العقلاء‏.‏

استمر الحمقي علي هش الذباب ولم يلتفتوا بعد للأسد‏..‏ عاد الاسد يتحرك‏..‏ صار منا قاب قوسين أو ادني‏,‏ إن الاسد يفتح فمه‏..‏ هاهي الذبابة تلمع تحت الضوء‏..‏ سنقول لأنفسنا إن الاسد يبتسم‏..‏ إنه مسرور منا‏..‏ هجم الاسد اخيرا بينما نحن نقول للذبابة آخر هش في جعبتنا‏.‏

عن جريدة الاهرام القاهرية

----------


## oo7

> اثنين اتجوزوا من عشرين سنة
> قرروا يصيفوا على البحر بنفس الفندق اللى قضوا فيه زمان شهر العسل 
> لكن الزوجة كانت مشغولة فاتفقت مع زوجها إنه يسافر لوحده وهي تحصله بعد يومين ..
> وصل الزوج الفندق ودخل الغرفة وفرح جدًا لأنه لقى كمبيوتر بالغرفة متوصل بالانترنت 
> فقال لنفسه : حلو الكلام أهو كده أقدر أرسل إيميل لزوجتي أطمنها على أحوالي .
> بعد ما كتب الرسالة وهو بيكتب عنوان البريد الإلكترونى لزوجته أخطأ فى كتابة حرف فى العنوان
> وبالطبع راح الإيميل لشخص ثانى غير زوجته
> تصادف إنه كان العنوان لأرملة لسه راجعة يا عيني من مراسم دفن زوجها اللى توفاه الله بنفس اليوم ..
> الأرملة فتحت كمبيوترها عشان تقرأ إيميلات التعازي 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا فطست على نفسى من الضحك
تحفة بجد

فاصل ونعود
باميل من عندى

تسلم افكارك استاذة جيهان

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :  قصة حقيقية .. و غريبة جدا*

*جرت أحداث هذه القصة في بلدة صغيرة قرب مدينة موسكو الروسية
حتى ولو بدت أحداث هذه القصة كقصص الخيال لكنها حقيقية ..

كان هناك رجل يقف على جانب الطريق في ليلة شديدة الظلام ينتظر أن توصله سيارة عابرة فهو يريد الذهاب للبلدة المجاورة ....

في وسط العاصفة الثلجية مر الليل ببطء شديد وانتظر ساعات وساعات وهو واقف ولم تأتِ أي سيارة عابرة ...

كانت العاصفة شديدة والليل حالك ولم يكن يستطيع أن يرَ مكان قدميه أخيراً وبعد طول انتظار مرت سيارة تسير ببطء كأنها شبح شبابيكها سوداء غامقة لا يبان منها شيء...
خرجت من خلف الظلام وبلا أضواء مرت ببطء متجهة إليه حتى توقفت أمامه
ركب الرجل داخل السيارة وأغلق الباب مبتسماً...

فجأة شاهد مالم يتوقعه أبدا .. لا يوجد سائق لهذه السيارة .. السيارة بدأت تتحرك ببطء مرة أخرى .. بدأ الرعب يدب في قلب الرجل .. وبدأت السيارة تسرع قليلا .. اقتربت السيارة من منعطف خطير جدا .. الرجل بدا يدعو ربه من أجل البقاء على قيد الحياة.... لا محالة السيارة سوف تخرج عن الطريق وسوف يواجه الموت !

فجأة قبل المنعطف بقليل دخلت يد من النافذة وأمسكت المقود وقادت السيارة عبر المنعطف بأمان وأصبح الرجل فرحاً مع بقاء الخوف والرهبة في داخل قلبه.. الرجل أصبح يرى اليد تدخل من النافذة مرات عدة كلما وصلوا إلى أحد المنعطفات..
أخيراً ..
قرر الرجل الهروب من السيارة ففتح باب السيارة وقفز منها ولاذ بالفرار وذهب إلى أقرب بلدة وكان مبتلاً وفزعاً...

ذهب إلى أحد البارات وبدأ يخبر قصته المخيفة والمرعبة للجميع بعدما تأكدوا من هيئته أنه غير سكران أو ناقص العقل وكان الجميع ينصت للقصة بذهول..

في أثناء ذلك وبعد حوالي ساعة .. دخل رجلان إلى نفس البار وعندما شاهدوا الشخص المرعوب
قال أحدهما للآخر:*

*مش ده الأهبل اللي ركب العربية واحنا بنزقها ؟؟!!*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الإبنة العزيزة / جيهان محمد عاي

أسجل إعجابي بالفكرة، والمحتوى.

لي عودة بإذن الله.

----------


## ahmedab216

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*كل عام و أنتم بخير ... و رمضان كريم ..*

*من بريدي الخاص* : من حكم وفلسفة سقراط

*

في أحد الأيام صادف الفيلسوف الكبير أحد معارفه الذي جرى إليه وقال له بتلهف:

يا سقراط.. أتعلم ما سمعت عن أحد طلابك؟

انتظر سقراط لحظة ثم رد عليه قائلا:

قبل أن تخبرني أود منك أن تجتاز امتحان صغير..

فقبل أن تخبرني عن طالبي لنأخذ لحظة للوقوف مع ماكنت ستقوله..

أولاً.. هل أنت متأكد أن ما ستخبرني به صحيح؟

رد الرجل: لا.. في الواقع لقد سمعت الخبر و…و

قال سقراط:

إذن أنت لست متأكد أن ما ستخبرني به صحيح أو خطأ؟..

ثانياً.. هل ما ستخبرني به عن طالبي شيء طيب؟

رد الرجل: لا.. ولكن هو العكس

تابع سقراط:

اذن أنت ستخبرني بشيء سيء عن طالبي.. على الرغم من أنك غير متأكد من أنه صحيح؟

بدأ الرجل بالشعور بالاحراج..

بينما تابع سقراط: ثالثاً.. هل ما ستخبرني به عن طالبي سيفيدني؟

رد الرجل: في الواقع.. لا

تابع سقراط:

إذن.. كنت ستخبرني بشيء ليس بصحيح..

ولا بطيب..

ولا بذي فائدة أو قيمة..

فما الداعي لاخباري به؟*

----------


## غادة جاد

*  أنا محجّبـة ليـه؟ 
أنا محجبة -بعد إيماني بأمر ربنا إن الحجاب فرض على كل مسلمة- علشان الأسباب التالية
*******
1 - 
علشان انا حرة.. مش من حق حد يشوف مني اللي مش عاوزاه يشوفه إلا بإرادتي.. ومن حقي اختار مين اللي يشوف مني أجمل ما عندي.. واللي علشان يشوف ده ويبقى حقه وحلاله بلاله عن طيب خاطر.. لازم هو كمان يديني مشاعره واللي باقي من عمره عن طيب خاطر
*******
2 - 
علشان أنا غالية.. مينفعش أقلل من قيمة نفسي واخليها عرضة لكل العيون.. ويبقى خروجي مكشوفة ضوء أخضر لكل من هب ودب يسرق مني ولو نظرة لأي جزء مش متغطي مني.. حتى لو مكنش ده قصدي.. بس مش حقدر امنعه.. كامل اعتذاري لغير المحجبات.. ولكن ده اللي حيوصل منك لضعيفي النفوس حتى لو مكنش ده قصدك.. وده اللي علشانه ربنا فرض الحجاب . علشان ميطمعش الذي في قلبه مرض.. مع الأخذ في الاعتبار انه “كل من هب ودب ده” مش بس الشباب اللي بيعاكس البنات في الشارع.. ده يتضمن حتي الزبال اللي بيسوق عربية الزبالة في الشارع.. كل دول بقى من الممكن انهم يبصوا لي.. لأ ده كمان يمكن ماعجبهمش ويدوروا وشهم إعراضاً 
*******
3 - 
علشان أنا باحترم نفسي.. وشايفة نفسي كبيرة قدام نفسي.. ومينفعش أنزل سوق المنافسة في الأنوثة علشان أفوز في الآخر بنظرة شهوانية أو كلمة غزل رخيصة أو عرض صحوبية
*******
4 - 
علشان انا جمالي مش خارجي وبس.. ومن حقي ان اللي ييجي يتجوزني.. واللي حاديله الباقي من عمري.. واللي حديله كل مشاعري.. واللي حاقاسمه أحلامي وأفكاري.. واللي حخلف منه ولادي.. وح اربيهم معاه.. مايختارنيش على مقاييس شكلية وبس.. أو تبقى هي دي العامل الأساسي في أختياره ليا.. علشان كدة مش ضروري يشوفني في كامل زينتي وجمالي قبل ما يتجوزني.. الأهم انه يحب روحي ويعجب بشخصيتي.. ويرتاح معايا نفسياً.. أصل في بنات بتأجل الحجاب لحد ما تتجوز.. على أساسا انها تكون شنكلت واحد وضمنته.. مع إن مفيش حاجة مضمونة في الزمن ده.. واللي اختارها علشان جمالها.. ممكن قوي يتجوز عليها واحدة أجمل منها.. لأنه أكيد في الأجمل منها يعني
*******
5 - 
علشان أنا باخاف على أخويا في الله اللي بيشوفني في الشغل أو في الكلية أو في المواصلات أو في الشارع.. ويمكن يكون عاوز يقرب من ربنا.. وبيجاهد نفسه علشان يغض بصره.. فمرضاش لنفسي اني اكون سبب في اني افتنه
*******
6 -
علشان أنا باشيل هم أخويا في الله اللي نفسه يتجوز ومش قادر لضعف إمكانياته المادية.. فمش ضروري يعني ازود عليه همومه.. وأخيِلُه في الرايحة والجاية
*******
7 -
ده غير حاجة مهمة كمان.. الكفن بتاع النساء.. فيه حجاب.. فاللي مش ح تلبسه وهي حية بإرادتها طاعة الله.. ح تلبسه كدة كدة وهي رايحة قبرها.. وطالما ربنا بيقول اننا نتستر حتى واحنا رايحين قبورنا وخلاص انتهى التكليف.. ومحدش حيشوفنا تاني ولا حد حيطمع فينا.. يبقى مفيش معنى اننا نمشي مكشوفين لكل العيون واحنا أحياء نرزق.. يبقى الأولى اطيع ربنا بإرادتي وأقابله وهو راضي عني واخد أجري كامل.. ولاّ اني ملبسوش غير وانا جثة واقابل ربنا وهو غضبان عليا؟
******* 
الأسباب اللي فوق دي.. هي اللي فهمتني ليه ربنا فرض الحجاب على البنات.. مش تعسير ولا تضييق.. الحجاب فعلا عزة وكرامة.. ميعرفهاش غير اللي داق طعم الستر
ربنا يهدينا ويهدي بنات وشباب المسلمين
******** ** *من طـارق فـاروق* ** **

----------


## بنت سوهاج

السلام عليكم ...
انا بنت سوهاج عضو جديد وسعيدة جدا بوجودى بين شخصيات اعجبت بها واعتبرهم اخوات واخوة مفيدون وناصحون فجزاكم الله خيرا.
أ.جيهان محمد على أحييكى جدا على فكرتك الرائعة "من بريدى وبريدك لمن يريد مشاركتنا"
فلقد استفدت كثيرا من زيارتى لهذا الموضوع واتمنى المشاركة معكم دائما
                                                                 فشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## شيكولاتة

من بريدى

 :f2: 

ذات مرة وقع طائر في غرام وردة بيضاء

 :f2: 

وقررأن يصارحها بحبه ، ولكنها رفضت .

 :f2: 

وقالت أنا لا أحبك . فظل يصارحها بحبه بشكل يومي

 :f2: 

. وأخيراً قالت الوردة البيضاء : عندما يصبح لوني أحمر سوف أحبك .

 :f2: 

وفي أحد الأيام أتى الطائر وقطع جناحيه ونشر دمه على الوردة البيضاء فتحول لونها إلى الأحمر .

 :f2: 

فأدركت الوردة كم أحبها الطائر ، لكن الوقت كان قد فات لأن الطائر كان قد مات .

 :f2: 

لذلك عليك محبة واحترام مشاعر الشخص الذي يحبك قبل ان يفوت الاوان.

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أجمل أربعين مثل في العالم  


إذا لم تكن تعلم أين تذهب ، فكل الطرق تؤدى إلى هناك 
If you don't have an objective in life,
any cause could be one  
** ** ** ** 
يوجد دائماً من هو أشقى منك ، فابتسم 
There is always one who suffers more than you do
, so you should be optimistic 

** ** ** ** 
يظل الرجل طفلاً حتى تموت أمه ، فإذا ماتت شاخ فجأة 
A man will continue acting like a child until his mother's death, then he will age in a 
sudden
** ** ** ** 
عندما تحب عدوك يحس بتفاهته 
When you love your enemy is when he feels of his emptiness
** ** ** ** 
إذا طعنت من الخلف فاعلم أنك في المقدمة 
If you have been betrayed from behind the scene, then you should be proud because you are the only one who is in front
** ** ** ** 
الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين 
The soft words are more powerful than the naked truth 
** ** ** ** 
كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم 
We are all like the bright moon, we still have our darker side 
** ** ** ** 
لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره 
Don't challenge someone who has nothing to loose  
** ** ** ** 
العين التي لا تبكي لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً 
The eye which doesn't know the meaning of tears, it doesn't know anything 
** ** ** ** 
المهزوم إذا ابتسم أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 
If the loser keeps his smile the winner will loose the thrill of victory. 
** ** ** ** 
لا خير في يمنى بغير يسار 
No benefit of a right without a left.
** ** ** ** 
الجزع عند المصيبة، مصيبة أخرى 
The panic from a catastrophe is another catasrtophe 
** ** ** ** 
الابتسامة كلمة معروفه من غير حروف 
The smile is a famous word without letters  
** ** ** ** 
اعمل على أن يحبك الناس عندما تغادر منصبك،
كما يحبونك عندما تتسلمه 
Be cheerful when gettin-out as when you coming-in  

** ** ** **  
لا تطعن في ذوق زوجتك، فقد اختارتك أولا 
Don't be critic to yor wife's taste, she is the one who selected you at the first place.
** ** ** **  
لن تستطيع أن تمنع طيور الهم أن تحلق فوق رأسك 
ولكنك تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تعشش في راسك 
You can't chase worries flying over your head but you can do preventing them from nesting in your head  

** ** ** **  
تصادق مع الذئاب .... على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً 
Dive with the shark but be aware not to be swallowed  
** ** ** ** 
ذوو النفوس الدنيئة يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء 
The demeanour will be thrilled in finding out a mistake of his great rival 
** ** ** ** 
إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب 
Every minute of anger will get you one more year older.  



** ** ** ** 
إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً 
Elocution is an art
so let listening be a similar art 

** ** ** **  

الذي يولد وهو يزحف ، لا يستطيع أن يطير 
The impossible can never become possible 

** ** ** ** 
اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد القصيرة 
The gift of gab is a proof of jealousy 

** ** ** **  
نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب، ولو عاد لكرهناه 
We have nostalgia for the past because it is gone
. If it comes back we would hate it.  





** ** ** **  
من علت همته طال همه 
The one whose ambition is great so his worries 
** ** ** ** 
من العظماء من يشعر المرء فى حضرته أنه صغير ولكن العظيم 
بحق هو من يشعر الجميع في حضرته بأنهم عظماء 
People feel small in the presence of some of the great personality, , yet the greatest is the one who let all around him feel great as well 

** ** ** ** 
من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما معاً  



two birds at the same time and you will loose both. 

** ** ** ** 
المرأة هي نصف المجتمع ، وهي التي تلد و تربي النصف الآخر 
The woman is half the societ and the one who educates the other half  
** ** ** ** 
لكل كلمة أذن، ولعل أذنك ليست لكلماتي، فلا تتهمني بالغموض 
For every word their is a listener
and probably my words don't suit your ears
. So please don't accuse me of being ambiguous 
** ** ** ** 
كلما ارتفع الإنسان تكاثفت حوله الغيوم والمحن  
As more higher up one rises to as more clouds and problems will surround him.  
** ** ** ** 
لا تجادل الأحمق ، فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما 
Don't argue with an ignorant for it will be hard for people to differentiate between you  
** ** ** ** 
الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل 
The failure in planning will lead in planning to failure

** ** ** ** 

قد يجد الجبان 36 حلاً لمشكلته 
ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد منها وهو الفرار 
The coward will find 36 solutions to his problem but the one will like most is fleeing 
** ** ** ** 
شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك 
Better set your path with a smile than with a sword  
** ** ** ** 
من أطاع الواشي ضيَع الصديق 
If you listen to the telltale you will lose the friend  
** ** ** ** 
أن تكون فرداً في جماعة الأسود 
خير لك من أن تكون قائداً للنعام 
Better being a cub in the family of Lions than being a king of the ostriches 
** ** ** **

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الإبنة العزيزة / جيهان محمد عاي
> 
> أسجل إعجابي بالفكرة، والمحتوى.
> 
> لي عودة بإذن الله.


 أشكرك جداً أستاذى الفاضل .... أيمن 

أرجوا أن تكون بخير حال وأن تكون صحتك على خيرما يرام :f:  
حقاً إشتقنا لوجودك بيننا وانا شخصياً إشتقت لصباحك الرائع  :2: 
أتمنى أن تكون بيننا فى أقرب فرصة بإذن الله  :Plane: 
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية اللهم آمين  :king: 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هذه بعض الطرائف المدرسية التي جاءتني بالبريد الإلكتروني 
والتي أتمنى أن تعجبكم

* * * 1 * * *
المعلم : ما الشيء الذي لا يذوب في الماء ؟ 
التلميذ : السمك يا أستاذ .. !! 

* * * 2 * * *
المعلم : ما حاصل ضرب خمسة في خمسة ؟
التلميذ : خمسة في السجن ، وخمسة في المستشفى .

* * * 3 * * *
المعلم : ما الفعل الماضي من كلمة (يصحو) ؟
التلميذ : (نام) يا أستاذ !!! 

* * * 4 * * *

سأل المعلم تلاميذه : ما أطول كلمة في اللغة العربية ؟ 
فأجاب تلميذ : كلمة (جميلة) !
المعلم : لماذا ؟
التلميذ : لأنه بين الحرف الأول والأخير من هذه الكلمة 
مسافة ميل : ج ( ميل ) ة .

* * * 5 * * *
الأستاذ : لماذا يُسمع للماء صوتٌ عند غليانه ؟ 
التلميذ : لأن الجراثيم تطلب النجدة .

* * * 6 * * *
أستاذ التربية الاسلامية...
الاستاذ للتلميذ الاول : ما اسمك ؟ 
فأجاب التلميذ : إبراهيم .
فقال الأستاذ : استظهر سورة إبراهيم .
فاستظهر التلميذ ..
فسأل الأستاذ التلميذ الثاني : ما اسمك ؟ 
فأجاب التلميذ : ياسين ، 
فقال الأستاذ:استظهر سورة يس ، 
فاستظهر التلميذ .
فسأل الأستاذ التلميذ الثالث : ما اسمك؟ 
فأجاب التلميذ : اسمي كوثر .

* * * 7 * * *
سأل المعلم التلميذ : ماذا يحدث لو اختلط البحر الأبيض المتوسط بالبحر الأحمر؟
فأجابه التلميذ : ينتج عن ذلك البحر الوردي 

* * * 8 * * *
المعلم : أين تقع لندن ؟
التلميذ : بجوار مونتي كارلو ، على الموجة القصيرة Am .

* * * 9 * * *
المعلم : فسّر لي ، لماذا القطار مهم ؟ 
الطالب : لأن تحته خطّين يا أستاّذ .

* * * 10 * * *
المعلّم لأحد تلاميذه : كم عدد سكان دولتنا ؟
التلميذ : ثلاثون مليونا وواحد . 
المعلم : ولماذا هذا الواحد ؟
التّلميذ : لأن أختي وضعت اليوم مولودًا .

* * * 11 * * *
الأستاذ : كيف يتكون الندى ؟
التلميذ : عندما تدور الأرض ، تتعب وتعرق ، فيتكون الندى . 

* * * 12 * * *
المدرس : ما هي الثورة يا تلاميذ ؟
تلميذ كسول : زوجة الثور يا أستاذ .

* * * 13 * * *
قال الأستاذ لتلاميذه : أنتم مستقبل الغد . أنتم مصابيح الغد . 
وقف تلميذ بكل احترام ، وأشار بإصبعه إلى تلميذ نائم على الطاولة بجانبه ، قائلاً : 
انظر يا أستاذ . لقد احترق المصباح الذي بجانبي ... 

* * * 14 * * *
التلميذ : هل تعلم يا أستاذ أن الصرصور يسمع بقدميه ؟
الأستاذ : كيف عرفت ذلك ؟ 
التلميذ : بسيطة ! 
قطعت له أرجله ، ثم صرخت ، وأمرته بالمشي ، فلم يمش .

* * * 15 * * *
الأستاذ : ما تعريف الصخور الراسبة ؟ 
التلميذ : هي التي تذاكر طوال العام ولا تنجح . 

* * * 16 * * *
الأستاذ : ما الذي يعجبك في المدرسة ؟ 
التلميذ : الجرس يا أستاذ !! 

* * * 17 * * *
الأستاذ : متى يحدث الزلزال ؟ 
التلميذ : في فصل الشتاء .
الأستاذ : لماذا؟ 
التلميذ : تصاب الأرض ببرد شديد ، فتعطس ، ويحدث زلزال .

* * * 18 * * *
المعلم : هل تعرفون من هو المنافق ؟ 
التلميذ : نعم يا أستاذ ، 
هو التلميذ الذي يدخل من باب المدرسة مبتسماً ! 

* * * 19 * * *
المعلم : كيف نبرّد الحليب ؟ 
التلميذ : نضع البقرة في الثلاجة .

* * * 20 * * *
مدرس التاريخ : لماذا أخفق نابليون في اقتحام سور عكا ؟ 
التلميذ (بعد تفكير طويل) : 
مؤكد أنه نسي المفتاح في البيت يا أستاذ ! 

* * * 21 * * * 
الأستاذ : متى فتحت الأندلس ؟ 
التلميذ : في الصفحة 65 يا أستاذ .

* * * 22 * * *
المعلم : ما هذه ؟؟
التلميذ : بقرة بيضاء ..
المعلم : وماذا تعطينا ؟
التلميذ : الحليب..
المعلم : وما هذه ؟؟
التلميذ : بقرة سوداء..
المعلم : وماذا تعطينا ؟
التلميذ : القهوة .

* * * 23 * * *
أستاذ العلوم : ما عمل الأذنين ؟؟
طالب نبيه : نضع عليهما النظارة يا أستاذ !!! 

* * * 24 * * *
في حصة الإملاء : 
قال الاستاذ : اكتبوا لي : بقرة وحظيرة وحشيش . 
فسلّم أحد الطلاب ورقته فارغة... 
الاستاذ : لماذا ورقتك بيضاء ؟ 
الطالب : ماذا أفعل يا أستاذ ؟!! 
البقرة أكلت الحشيش ودخلت الحظيرة .

* * * 25 * * *
الأستاذ : يعيش السمك في الماء . 
التلميذ : يعيش ! يعيش ! يعيش ! 

* * * 26 * * *
المعلم : ما الفرق بين الكرة الأرضية وكرة القدم ؟ 
التلميذ : كرة القدم نلعب بها ، والكرة الأرضية تلعب بنا .

* * * 27 * * *
سألت المعلمة التلميذة : كيف تساعدين أمك في البيت ؟ 
فأجابت : أبقى في الفراش طويلاً ؛ كي لا أزعجها .

* * * 28 * * *
المعلم : ماذا فعل الرومان بعد أن عبروا البحرالأبيض المتوسط ؟ 
الطالب : جففوا ملابسهم يا أستاذ … 

* * * 29 * * *
الأستاذ : من يذكر لي خمسة حيوانات تعيش في الغابة ؟ 
أحد التلاميذ : ثلاثة أُسُود ، وفيلان !! 

* * * 30 * * * 
طلبت المعلمة من التلاميذ موضوعاً عن كرة القدم .
فكتب أحد التلاميذ : هطل المطر بشدة ، فأُجّلت المباراة .

* * * 31 * * *
المدرس : هل تحب الحروب ؟
التلميذ : أكرهها بشدة .
المدرس : لماذا ؟
التلميذ : لأنها تكثّر من دروس التاريخ .

* * * 32 * * *
المدرس : لماذا تتأخر القطارات في فصل الصيف ؟
التلميذ : لأن قضبان السكة الحديدية تتمدد بالحرارة ، فتطول المسافة .

* * * 33 * * *
المدرس : ما العِجْلُ ؟
التلميذ : العِجْلُ ثَوْرٌ صغير .
المدرس : طيّب . وما الثَّوْر ؟
التلميذ : عِجْل كبير .

* * * 34 * * *
المدرس : ما أول شيء فعله كولومبوس حين وضع قدمه على أرض القارّة الأمريكية ؟
التلميذ : وضع قدمه الثانية يا أستاذ .

* * * 35 * * *
المدرس : لو كانت معك عشر قطع من الحلوى ، وأعطيتَ أخاك خمْسا ، 
فكم يبقى معك ؟
التلميذ : لا شيء يا أستاذ .
المدرس : لا شيء ؟ يبدو أنك لا تعرف شيئا عن عملية الطرح .
التلميذ : بل حضرتك الذي لا تعرف شيئا عن أخي .

----------


## غادة جاد

* ميت ألف فرصة جاتني 
*
*عشان أسيب مصر
*
*ولا عمري سبتها* 

*علشان هي بلادي... إللي بجد بحبها*  
*بحبها بكدبها وصدقها*  
*بحب فيها أصالة وندالة أهلها*  
*بحب فيها السهر*  
*بحب زيفها وأصلها*  
*بحب فيها طلعة الشمس... تنور وشها*  
*بحب فيها القمر... طالع يغازل حسنها*  
*بحب فيها المشي.... على شط نيلها وبحرها*  
*بحب فيها بناتها... راسمين ملامح شعبها*  
*دي بنت مايصه... وحاطه ورده فـ شعرها*  
*ودي بنت جد... ونازله جري لشغلها*  
*هتلاقي فين بلد فيها الكنايس والجوامع... بتحضن بعضها*  

*نبع الحنان... ويناموا حاضنين أرضها*  
*هتلاقي فين تاني... بلد كل حاجه فيها تخليك تحبها*  
*هتقولي ظالمه... هقولك برضو بحبها*  
*هتقولي ضالمه... ما هو ده سواد شعرها*  
*هتقولي زحمه... هقولك علشان بنعشق أرضها*  
*هتقولي فيها فساد... هقولك ده من طيبة شعبها*  
*جرب كده تسهر ولو وحدك على ضف نيلها... وحبها*  
*جرب تشوف بنت حلوه مع شاب واقف جمبها بيحبها.... شايل في قلبه هموم الدنيا كلها... وبرضو بيحبها*  
*جرب كده تاكل دره وترمس على شطها.... وتشوف وشوش الناس واضحك زيها*  
*طب وانت ماشي لوحدك ووقعت في مشكله... مش بتلاقي ألف واحد جمبك بيحلها.... لا تعرفهم ولا يعرفوك بس جمعكم حبها* 
*أهي هي دي مصر...*  
*زاحمه ظالمه...*  
*فاسده ضالمه...*  
*مش مهم....*  
*ده كفايه خفت دمها...*  
*هأفضل لمصر أقول وأعيد...*  
*أنا أصلي عاشق أرضها...*  
*وطبعا ده كله كلام في الهوا...*  
*أنا لو تجيني نص فرصة هقول لها....*  
*بالسلامه يا مصر...*  
*ومش عايز أشوف وشها....*  
*وهي دي بقى ندالة أهلها...*





**

----------


## غادة جاد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**

نقلت لكم اليوم 
صور تبين معجزات الله في الكون
" سبحانه تعالى "

**البحر المسجور*  ***


**هذه صورة لجانب من أحد المحيطات ونرى كيف تتدفق الحمم المنصهرة فتشعل ماء البحر، هذه الصورة التقطت قرب القطب المتجمد الشمالي، ولم يكن لأحد علم بهذا النوع من أنواع البحار زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن الله تعالى حدثنا عن هذه الظاهرة المخيفة والجميلة بل وأقسم بها، يقول تعالى: 

(وَالطُّورِ * وَكِتَابٍ مَسْطُورٍ * فِي رَقٍّ مَنْشُورٍ * وَالْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ * وَالسَّقْفِ الْمَرْفُوعِ * وَالْبَحْرِ الْمَسْجُورِ * إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ لَوَاقِعٌ * مَا لَهُ مِنْ دَافِعٍ)(الطور: 1-8). 
والتسجيرفي اللغة هو الإحماء تقول العرب سجر التنور أي أحماه، وهذا التعبير دقيق ومناسب لما نراه حقيقة في الصور اليوم من أن البحر يتم إحماؤه إلى آلاف الدرجات المئوية، فسبحان الله!*  *مرج البحرين**

****

نرى في هذه الصورة منطقة تفصل بين بحرين مالحين، هذه المنطقة تسمى البرزخ المائي، وقد وجد العلماء لها خصائص تختلف عن كلا البحرين على جانبيها، ووجدوا أيضاً لكل بحر خصائصه التي تختلف عن خصائص البحر الآخر. وعلى الرغم من اختلاط ماء البحرين عبر هذه المنطقة إلا أن كل بحر يحافظ على خصائصه ولا يطغى على البحر الآخر. هذه حقائق في علم المحيطات لم تُكتشف إلا منذ سنوات فقط، فسبحان الذي حدثنا عنها بدقة كاملة فيا لياته
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

**الـقـمـر نـوراً*  ***

**وجد العلماء حديثاً أن القمر جسم بارد بعكس الشمس التي تعتبر جسماً ملتهباً، ولذلك فقد عبّر القرآن بكلمة دقيقة عن القمر ووصفه بأنه (نور) أما الشمس فقد وصفها الله بأنها (ضياء)، والنور هو ضوء بلا حرارة ينعكس عن سطح القمر، أما الضياء فهو ضوء بحرارة تبثه الشمس، يقول تعالى: 

(هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءًوَالْقَمَرَ نُورًاوَقَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ يُفَصِّلُ الْآَيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ) [يونس: 5] من كان يعلم زمن نزول القرآن أن القمر جسم بارد؟ إن هذه الآية لتشهد على صدق كلام الله تبارك 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

**وسراجاً وهاجاً**

****

في زمن نزول القرآن لم يكن أحد على وجه الأرض يعلم حقيقة الشمس، ولكن الله تعالى الذي خلق الشمس وصفها وصفاً دقيقاً بقوله تعالى: 

(وَجَعَلْنَا سِرَاجًا وَهَّاجًا) [النبأ: 13]وهذه الآية تؤكد أن الشمس عبارة عن سراج والسراج هو آلة لحرق الوقود وتوليد الضوء والحرارة وهذا ما تقوم به الشمس، فهي تحرق الوقود النووي وتولد الحرارة والضوء، ولذلك فإن تسمية الشمس بالسراج هي تسمية دقيقة جداً من الناحية العلمية.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*  [CENTER][CENTER]*النـاصـية والكـذب**

***[B][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial][B]
اكتشف العلماء حديثاً أن المنطقة المسؤولة عن الكذب هي مقدمة الدماغ أي الناصية، واكتشفوا أيضاً أن منطقة الناصية تتنشط بشكل كبير أثناء الخطأ، و

----------


## oo7

*من بريدى الخاص**نصــــــــــايح ســـــــــودانيــــــــة ؟؟* *

1 - اجعل هدفك في الحياة هو الراحة والاسترخاء 
**************
2 - حب سريرك فهو مملكتك الوحيدة 
**************
3 - ارتاح بالنهار لتتمكن من النوم بسهولة في الليل 
**************
4- العمل شيء مقدس، لذلك لا تقترب منه أبداً 
**************
5- لا تؤجل عمل اليوم للغد طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد 
**************
6- اعمل أقل ما يمكنك عمله، وحاول أن تجعل غيرك يؤدي عملك بدلاً منك بذلك لن يكون هناك بطالة عن العمل
**************
7- لا تقلق لن يموت أحد إذا لم تفعل شيئاً، بالعكس قد يتأذى البعض عندما تعمل ..
**************
8- إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل، استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة 
**************

9- لا تنسى : العمل مفيد للصحة،لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى* 

*10- الوصية العاشرة والاخيرة يازول اذا كنت من السودان لاترسل الرسالة ريح نفسك اليوم بعد قراءة هذه الوصايا وارسلها غدا اوبعد غد.* 

*تصبح على خير  
**************

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : قصص الذكاء ..*


*

    القصة الاولى:

    مواطن بلجيكي دأب طوال 20عاماً على عبور الحدود نحو ألمانيا بشكل يومي على دراجته الهوائية حاملا على ظهره حقيبة مملوءة بالتراب، وكان رجال الحدود الألمان على يقين انه "يهرب" شيئاً ما ولكنهم في كل مرة لا يجدون معه غير التراب (!).
    السر الحقيقي لم يكشف إلا بعد وفاة السيد ديستان حين وجدت في مذكراته الجملة التالية: "حتى زوجتي لم تعلم انني بنيت ثروتي على تهريب الدراجات إلى ألمانيا"!!.

    أما عنصر الذكاء هنا فهو (ذر الرماد في العيون وتحويل أنظار الناس عن هدفك الحقيقي!).

    القصة الثانية:

    أيضاً، جاء عن حذيفة بن اليمان انه قال: دعاني رسول الله ونحن في غزوة الخندق فقال لي: اذهب الى معسكر قريش فانظر ماذا يفعلون، فذهبت فدخلت في القوم (والريح من شدتها لا تجعل احداً يعرف احدا) فقال ابو سفيان: يا معشر قريش لينظر كل امرئ من يجالس (خوفا من الدخلاء والجواسيس) فقال حذيفة: فأخذت بيد الرجل الذي بجانبي وقلت: من أنت يا رجل؟ فقال مرتبكا: أنا فلان بن فلان!.

    وعنصر الذكاء هنا.. (أخذ زمام المبادرة والتصرف بثقة تبعد الشك؟).

    القصة الثالثه:

    أما أبو حنيفة فتحدث يوما فقال: احتجت إلى الماء بالبادية فمر اعرابي ومعه قربة ماء فأبى إلا أن يبيعني اياها بخمسة دراهم فدفعت إليه الدراهم ولم يكن معي غيرها.. وبعد أن ارتويت قلت: يا أعرابي هل لك في السويق، قال: هات.. فأعطيته سويقا جافا اكل منه حتى عطش ثم قال: ناولني شربة ماء؟ قلت: القدح بخمسة دراهم، فاسترددت مالي واحتفظت بالقربة!!.

    .. وعنصر الذكاء هنا (إضمار النية وخلق ظروف الفوز)!!

    القصة الرابعة

    وأخيراً هناك حركة ذكية بالفعل قام بها أحد النبلاء الفرنسيين.. فذات يوم عاد لقصره قلقاً متجهم الوجه فسألته زوجته عن السبب فقال: أخبرني الماركيز كاجيلسترو (وكان معروفا بممارسة السحر والعرافة) انك تخونينني مع أقرب أصدقائي فصفعته بلا شعور.. فقالت الزوجة بهدوء: وهل أفهم من هذا أنك لم تصدق ادعاءه!؟ فقال: بالطبع لم أصدق كلامه، إلا أنه هددني بقوله "إن كان كلامي صحيحا ستستيقظ غدا وقد تحولتَ إلى قطة سوداء"!.. وفي صباح اليوم التالي استيقظت الزوجة فوجدت بجانبها قطة نائمة فصرخت من الرعب والفزع ثم عادت وركعت أمامها تعتذر وتطلب منها الصفح والغفران.. وفي تلك اللحظة بالذات خرج الزوج من خلف الستارة وبيده سيف مسلط!.

    وعنصر الذكاء هنا هو (استغلال خرافات الآخرين والاتجاه بتفكيرهم لنهاية تخدم مصلحتك)!!.


    القصة الخامسة:

         عندما كادت هيئة المحكمة أن تنطق بحكم الاعدام على قاتل زوجته والتى لم يتم العثور على جثتها رغم توافر كل الادلة التى تدين الزوج - .. وقف محامى الدفاع يتعلق بأى قشة لينقذ موكله ... ثم قال للقاضى
    "ليصدر حكماً باعدام على قاتل ... لابد من أن تتوافر لهيئة المحكمة يقين لا يقبل الشك بأن المتهم قد قتل الضحية ..
    و الآن .. سيدخل من باب المحكمة ... دليل قوى على براءة موكلى و على أن زوجته حية ترزق !!...
    و فتح باب المحكمة و اتجهت أنظار كل من فى القاعة الى الباب ...
    و بعد لحظات من الصمت و الترقب ...
    لم يدخل أحد من الباب ...
    و هنا قال المحامى ...
    الكل كان ينتظر دخول القتيلة !! و هذا يؤكد أنه ليس لديكم قناعة مائة بالمائة بأن موكلى قتل زوجته !!!
    و هنا هاجت القاعة اعجاباً بذكاء المحامى ..
    و تداول القضاة الموقف ...
    و جاء الحكم المفاجأة ....
    حكم بالإعدام
    لتوافر يقين لا يقبل الشك بأن الرجل قتل زوجته !!!
    و بعد الحكم تساءل الناس كيف يصدر مثل هذا الحكم ...
    فرد القاضى ببساطة...

         عندما أوحى المحامى لنا جميعاً بأن الزوجة لم تقتل و مازالت حية ... توجهت أنظارنا جميعاً الى الباب منتظرين دخولها
    الا شخصاً واحداً فى القاعة !!!
    انه الزوج المتهم !!

         لأنه يعلم جيداً أن زوجته قتلت ...
    و أن الموتى لا يسيرون*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الله الله الله يا باشمهندس

متتصورش انا قعدت اد ايه اقرا و انا في قمة استمتاعي باقصص السابقة و كمان فكرت فيها كتير

أحييك و بشدة   :f2: 

العزيزة جيهان..الامثال المذكورة شديدة الروعة

تأسرني جدا قصص السلف و الأقوال و الحكم

بعتبرها خلاصة التجارب التي ان اتعظت منها وفرت علي عناء مرار التجربة

شكرا جزيلا لك  :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*شكرا جزيلا لمرورك و مشاركتك و تشجيعك يا دكتورة ...

أتمني دائما .. أن يكون ما أضعه من بريدي .. يفيد و يمتع ...


خالص تحياتي دائما ..

في رعاية الله ...*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : تعلم كيف تنادي أمك ..*

*تعلم كيف تنادي أمك* 
________________
*

الطفل العربي قديما كان ينادي أمه... ((يا أمي)) ‏الله على أيام زمان 

الطفل الاماراتي ينادي امه.... ((امايه)) 

الطفل المصري ينادي أمه... ((ماما)) 

الطفل اليمني ينادي أمه... ((وا أماه)) خطير اليمني.. تعجبني والله تقولفيلم تاريخي 

الطفل الروسي ينادي أمه.... ((ماتي))

الطفل اليوناني ينادي أمه.... ((ماتا)) 

الطفل الهولندي ينادي أمه.... ((ماتكا))‏ 

الطفل الانجليزي ينادي أمه.... ((ماذر))

الطفل النمساوي يناديأمه.... ((مونزك)) 

الطفل الفرنسي ينادي امه... ((مامان)) <------- لاأحسن قولو بات مان 

الطفل الايراني ينادي أمه...((موذر)) 

الطفل البلجيكي ينادي أمه... ((مام)) <----- دلع وخفيفه ولها رنه 

الطفل التركي ينادي أمه.... ((نينا)) الله يستر لو تدري الوالدة 

الطفل الألماني ينادي أمه....((موتر <----- ))اي نوع من المواتر 

الطفل الهندي ينادي أمه....((مّمي)) 

‏الطفل الياباني ينادي امه.... ((ها ها)) ‏ <-----ههههههههههههههههههها

الطفل السعودي ينادي امه.. (((يمّه))) <---- تقول شايف جني*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*كذبات أمى....!!*


*ليس دائما ً: تقول أمي الحقيقة !!..* 
*ثماني مرات : كذبت أمي عليّ !!!...* 

*تبدأ القصة عند ولادتي ، فكنت الابن الوحيد في أسرة شديدة الفقر* *فلم يكن لدينا من الطعام ما يكفينا .... 
وإذا وجدنا في يوم من الأيام بعضا ًمن الأرز لنأكله ويسد جوعنا : 
كانت أمي تعطيني نصيبها .. وبينما كانت تحوِّل الأرز من طبقها إلى 
طبقي كانت تقول : يا ولدي تناول هذا الأرز  ، فأنا لست جائعة .. 

وكانت هذه كذبتها الأولى 
وعندما كبرت أنا شيئا قليلا كانت أمي تنتهي من شئون المنزل وتذهب 
للصيد في نهر صغير بجوار منزلنا ، وكان عندها أمل أن أتناول سمكة قد 
تساعدني على أن أتغذى وأنمو ، وفي مرة من المرات استطاعت بفضل 
الله أن تصطاد سمكتين ، أسرعت إلى البيت وأعدت الغذاء ووضعت 
السمكتين أمامي فبدأت أنا أتناول السمكة الأولى شيئا فشيئا ، وكانت أمي 
تتناول  ما يتبقى من اللحم حول العظام والشوك ، فاهتز قلبي لذلك ، 
وضعت السمكة الأخرى أمامها لتأكلها ، فأعادتها أمامي فورا وقالت : 
يا ولدي تناول هذه السمكة أيضا ، ألا تعرف أني لا أحب السمك .. 

وكانت هذه كذبتها الثانية 
وعندما كبرت أنا  كان لابد أن ألتحق بالمدرسة ، ولم يكن معنا من المال 
ما يكفي مصروفات الدراسة ، ذهبت أمي إلى السوق واتفقت مع موظف بأحد 
محال الملابس أن تقوم هي بتسويق البضاعة بأن تدور على المنازل 
وتعرض الملابس على السيدات ، وفي ليلة شتاء ممطرة ، تأخرت أمي في 
العمل وكنت أنتظرها بالمنزل ،  فخرجت أبحث عنها في الشوارع المجاورة ، 
ووجدتها تحمل البضائع وتطرق أبواب البيوت ، فناديتها : أمي ، هيا نعود إلى المنزل فالوقت متأخر والبرد شديد وبإمكانك أن تواصلي العمل في الصباح ، 
فابتسمت أمي وقالت لي : يا ولدي.. أنا لست مرهقة ..

وكانت هذه كذبتها الثالثة 
وفي يوم كان اختبار آخر العام بالمدرسة ، أصرت أمي على الذهاب معي ، 
ودخلت أنا ووقفت هي تنتظر خروجي في حرارة الشمس المحرقة ، 
وعندما دق الجرس وانتهى الامتحان خرجت لها فاحتضنتني بقوة ودفء 
وبشرتني بالتوفيق من الله تعالى ، ووجدت معها كوبا فيه مشروب كانت 
قد اشترته لي كي أتناوله عند خروجي ، فشربته من شدة العطش حتى ارتويت ، 
بالرغم من أن احتضان أمي لي : كان أكثر بردا وسلاما ، وفجأة  نظرت 
إلى وجهها فوجدت العرق يتصبب منه  ، فأعطيتها الكوب على الفور وقلت لها : 
اشربي يا أمي ، فردت : يا ولدي اشرب أنت ، أنا لست عطشانة ..

وكانت هذه كذبتها الرابعة 
وبعد وفاة أبي كان على أمي أن تعيش حياة الأم الأرملة الوحيدة ، وأصبحت 
مسئولية البيت تقع عليها وحدها ، ويجب عليها أن توفر جميع الاحتياجات ، 
فأصبحت الحياة أكثر تعقيدا وصرنا نعاني الجوع ، كان عمي رجلا طيبا 
وكان يسكن بجانبنا ويرسل لنا ما نسد به جوعنا ، وعندما رأى الجيران 
حالتنا تتدهور من سيء إلى أسوأ ، نصحوا أمي بأن تتزوج رجلا ينفق 
علينا فهي لازالت صغيرة ، ولكن أمي رفضت الزواج قائلة : 
أنا لست بحاجة إلى الحب .. 

وكانت هذه كذبتها الخامسة 
وبعدما انتهيت من دراستي وتخرجت من الجامعة ، حصلت على وظيفة 
إلى حد ما جيدة ، واعتقدت أن هذا هو الوقت المناسب لكي تستريح أمي 
وتترك لي مسؤولية الإنفاق على المنزل ، وكانت في ذلك الوقت لم يعد 
لديها من الصحة ما يعينها على أن تطوف بالمنازل ،  فكانت تفرش فرشا 
في السوق وتبيع الخضروات كل صباح ، فلما رفضت أن تترك العمل 
خصصت لها جزءا من راتبي ، فرفضت أن تأخذه قائلة : 
يا ولدي احتفظ بمالك ، إن معي من المال ما يكفيني ... 

وكانت هذه كذبتها السادسة 
وبجانب عملي واصلت دراستي كي أحصل على درجة الماجيستير ، 
وبالفعل نجحت وارتفع راتبي ، ومنحتني الشركة الألمانية التي أعمل بها 
الفرصة للعمل بالفرع الرئيسي لها بألمانيا ، فشعرت بسعادة بالغة ، 
وبدأت أحلم ببداية جديدة وحياة سعيدة ، وبعدما سافرت وهيأت الظروف ، 
اتصلت بأمي أدعوها لكي تأتي للإقامة معي ، ولكنها لم تحب أن تضايقني 
وقالت : يا ولدي .. أنا لا احب المعيشة المترفة ... 

وكانت هذه كذبتها السابعة 
كبرت أمي وأصبحت في سن الشيخوخة ، وأصابها مرض السرطان اللعين ، 
وكان يجب أن يكون بجانبها من يمرضها ، ولكن ماذا أفعل فبيني وبين 
أمي الحبيبة بلاد ، تركت كل شيء وذهبت لزيارتها في منزلنا ، فوجدتها 
طريحة الفراش بعد إجراء العملية ، عندما رأتني حاولت أمي أن تبتسم لي 
ولكن قلبي كان يحترق لأنها كانت هزيلة جدا وضعيفة ، ليست أمي 
التي أعرفها ، انهمرت الدموع من عيني ولكن أمي حاولت أن تواسيني 
فقالت : لا تبكي يا ولدي فأنا لا أشعر بالألم ... 

وكانت هذه كذبتها الثامنة 
وبعدما قالت لي ذلك ، أغلقت عينيها ، فلم تفتحهما بعدها أبدا ....   
إلى كل من ينعم بوجود أمه في حياته : 
 حافظ على هذه النعمة قبل أن تحزن على فقدانها ... 
وإلى كل من فقد أمه الحبيبة : 
تذكر دائما كم تعبت من أجلك ، وادع الله تعالى لها بالرحمة والمغفرة .. 


أحبك يا أمـي  *

----------


## rehab12

السلام عليكم اختى جيهان هذا الموضوع غاية فى الروعة ولقد احتفظت ببعض المواضيع على كمبيوترى بالفعل  جزاك الله خيرا وارجو المزيد من هذه المواضيع القيمة والمرحة ولى مشاركة قريبا باذن الله
فى حفظ الله وامنه

----------


## rehab12

دروس في الحب
جلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه رضي الله عنهم وسألهم مبتدأ
أبي بكر
ماذا تحب من الدنيا ؟
فقال ابي بكر ( رضي الله عنه) أحب من الدنيا ثلاث
الجلوس بين يديك – والنظر اليك – وإنفاق مالي عليك
وانت يا عمر ؟
قال احب ثلاث :
امر بالمعروف ولو كان سرا – ونهي عن المنكر ولو كان جهرا – وقول الحق ولو كان مرا
وانت يا عثمان ؟
:قال احب ثلاث
اطعام الطعام – وافشاء السلام – والصلاة باليل والناس نيام
وانت يا علي ؟
قال احب ثلاث:
اكرام الضيف – الصوم بالصيف - وضرب العدو بالسيف
ثم سأل أبا ذر الغفاري:
وأنت يا أبا ذر: ماذا تحب في الدنيا ؟
قال أبو ذر :أحب في الدنيا ثلاث
الجوع؛ المرض؛ والموت
فقال له النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): ولم؟
فقال أبو ذر
أحب الجوع ليرق قلبي؛ وأحب المرض ليخف ذنبي؛ وأحب الموت لألقى ربي

فقال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حبب إلى من دنياكم ثلاث
الطيب؛ والنساء؛ وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة


وحينئذ تنزل جبريل عليه السلام وأقرأهم السلام وقال: وانأ أحب من دنياكم ثلاث
تبليغ الرسالة؛ وأداء الأمانة؛ وحب المساكين؛
ثم صعد إلى السماء وتنزل مرة أخرى؛ وقال : الله عز وجل يقرؤكم السلام ويقول: انه يحب من دنياكم ثلاث
لساناً ذاكراً ؛
و قلباً خاشعاً ؛
و جسداً على البلاءِ صابراً



سبحان الله وبحمده ،،، سبحان الله العظيم
هذه الرسالة تستحق أن ترسلها لغيركم أنها تستحق أن تبقى في صندوق رسائلك تقرأها من حين لآخر
دعواتكم لجميع المسلمين بالتوفيق والسداد

قواعد السعادة السبع
1)لا تكره أحدا مهما أخطأ في حقك
2)لا تقلق أبدا
3)عش في بساطة مهما علا شأنك
4)توقع خيرا مهما كثر البلاء  

 5)أعطي كثيرا و لو حرمت
6)ابتسم ولو القلب يقطر دما
7)لا تقطع دعاءك لأخيك بظهر الغيب

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : فنجان القهوه* 


* وقف البروفيسور أمام تلاميذه 


ومعه بعض الوسائل التعليميه 


وعندما بدأ الدرس ودون أن يتكلم 


أخرج عبوه زجاجيه كبيره فارغه 


وأخذ يملأها بكرات الجولف 


ثم سأل التلاميذ 


هل الزجاجه التي في يده مليئه أم فارغه ؟ 


فاتفق التلاميذ على أنها مليئه 


فأخذ صندوقاً صغيرا من الحصى 


وسكبه داخل الزجاجه  


ثم رجها بشده حتى تخلخل الحصى 


في المساحات الفارغه بين كرات الجولف 


ثم سألهم إن كانت الزجاجه مليئه ؟ 


فأتفق التلاميذ مجدداً على انها كذلك 


فأخذ بعد ذلك صندوقاً صغيراً من الرمل 


وسكبه فوق المحتويات في الزجاجه 


وبالطبع فقد ملأ الرمل باقي الفراغات فيها 


وسأل طلابه مره أخرى إن كانت الزجاجه مليئه ؟ 


فردوا بصوت واحد.. بأنها كذلك  


ثم أتى البروفيسور بعدها فنجان القهوة الخاص به 


وسكب كامل محتواه داخل الزجاجه 


فضحك التلاميذ من فعلته 


وبعد أن هدأ الضحك 


شرع البروفيسور في الحديث قائلاً  


الآن أريدكم أن تعرفوا ماهي القصة 


إن هذه الزجاجه تمثل حياة كل واحد منكم 


وكرات الجولف .. تمثل الأشياء الضروريه في حياتك 


دينك - قيمك - أخلاقك -، عائلتك - أطفالك - صحتك - أصدقائك 


بحيث لو انك فقدت كل شيء وبقيت هذه الأشياء فستبقى حياتك مليئه وثابته 


أما الحصى فيمثل الأشياء المهمه في حياتك  


وظيفتك - بيتك - سيارتك 


وأما الرمل فيمثل بقية الأشياء أو لنقول : الأمور البسيطه والهامشيه 


فلو كنت وضعت الرمل في الزجاجه أولاً 


فلن يتبقى مكان للحصى أو لكرات الجولف 


وهذا يسري على حياتك الواقعيه كلها 


فلو صرفت كل وقتك وجهدك على توافه الأمور 


فلن يتبقى مكان للأمور التي تهمك 


لذا فعليك أن تنتبه جيدا وقبل كل شيء للأشياء الضروريه لحياتك وأستقرارك 


وأحرص على الأنتباه لعلاقتك بدينك.. وتمسكك بقيمك و مبادئك و أخلاقك 


أمرح مع عائلتك ، والديك ، أخوتك ، وأطفالك

قدم هديه لشريك حياتك وعبر له عن حبك

وزر صديقك دائماً وأسأل عنه 


استقطع بعض الوقت لفحوصاتك الطبيه الدوريه 


وثق دائما بأنه سيكون هناك وقت كافي للأشياء الأخرى  


ودائماً

أهتم بكرات الجولف أولاً

فهي الأشياء التي تستحق حقاً الأهتمام 


حدد أولوياتك 


فالبقيه مجرد ......... رمل 


وحين أنتهى البروفيسور من حديثه

رفع أحد التلاميذ يده قائلاً

أنك لم تبين لنا ما تمثله القهوه ؟ 


فابتسم البروفيسور وقال : أنا سعيد لأنك سألت 


أضفت القهوه فقط لأوضح لكم

بأنه مهما كانت حياتك مليئه 

فسيبقى هناك دائماً مساحه

لفنجان من القهوه*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

قصة تعليمية رائعة للغاية باشمهندس

اخر جملة فيها عجبتني جدا..لدرجة اني اقتبستها في توقيعي

يمكن معناها بالنسبة لي و في التوقيت ده بالذات..جه في وقته

تحياتي لاختياراتك الراقية

في أمان الله  :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*منورة دايما دكتورة إيمان ..

شكرا جزيلا تشريفي بمشاركتك .. و أسعدني أنها أعجبتك ..

و أقول مبروك التوقيع الجديد ... 

ألف شكر لتشجيعك و متابعتك الدائمة ..

لكي كل التحية و التقدير دائما ...

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : معنى الوفاء*

*ذات صباح مشحون بالعمل وفى حوالي الساعة الثامنة والنصف
دخل عجوز يناهز الثمانين من العمر لإزالة بعض الغرز من إبهامه
وذكر انه فى عجلة من أمره لأنه لدية موعد فى التاسعة
قدمت له كرسيا وتحدثت قليلا معه وأنا أزيل الغرز واهتم بجرحه
سألته: اذا كان موعده هذا الصباح مع طبيب ولذلك هو فى عجلة!
 أجاب: لا لكنى أذهب لدار الرعاية لتناول الإفطار مع زوجتي
 فسألته: عن سبب دخول زوجته لدار الرعاية؟
فأجابني: بأنها هناك منذ فترة لأنها مصابة بمرض الزهايمر (ضعف الذاكرة ) 
بينما كنا نتحدث انتهيت من غيار جرحه
وسألته:هل ستقلق زوجتك لو تأخرت عن الميعاد قليلا؟
فأجاب: أنها لم تعد تعرف من أنا
إنها لا تستطيع التعرف على منذ خمس سنوات مضت
قلت مندهشاً: ولازلت تذهب لتناول الإفطار معها كل صباح على الرغم من أنها لا تعرف من أنت؟!
ابتسم الرجل وهو يضغط على يدي وقال:هي لا تعرف من أنا ... ولكنى أعرف من هي ..*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و بعدين يا باشمهندس في اختياراتك الرقيقة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟

اد ايه قصة مؤثرة  جدا على الرغم من قصرها

و اد ايه اجابة المصاب ..موجزة..لكن تحمل كل وفاء الدنيا

احيانا بشعر اني حمقاء لما بقول ادام اي شخص..اني مؤمنة جدا بفكرة إن في شخص عنده استعداد يعطي على الدوام..بدون مقابل

لفكرة ..إن تواجد شخص في حياة آخر..تكفي..بدون أي أغراض دنيوية 

باشمهندس..قصتك..بها  روح و حياة..و حتى إن كانوا الأبطال لا يمتوا بصلة لأرض الواقع..إلا إنهم بيمثلوا الأمل..لمشاعر انسانية صادقة

قليلة لكن صادقة

أسفة للإطالة ..بس تعقيب كان لا بد منه

تحياتي لأختياراتك الراقية جداااااااا

في امان الله  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *قلت مندهشاً: ولازلت تذهب لتناول الإفطار معها كل صباح على الرغم من أنها لا تعرف من أنت؟!*
> 
> *ابتسم الرجل وهو يضغط على يدي وقال:هي لا تعرف من أنا ... ولكنى أعرف من هي ..*


 
 *{وَأَن تَعْفُواْ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَنسَوُاْ الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ}،* 

*مش عارفة ليه يا أستاذ أحمد بمجرد ماقريت قصتك دى جت على بالى الآية دى فوراً*
*قد أيه بزعل لما بلاقى أزواج وصل بهم الخلاف والشقاق لدرجة بغيضة جدا من الكراهية والإهانات المتبادلة* 
*للدرجادى نسيوا أى لحظة جميلة جمعتهم سوا .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*للدرجادى نسيوا حاجة اسمها العشرة وانهم تقاسموا لقمة مع بعض وكان بيظلهم سقف بيت واحد ....!!!!!!!!!!*
*للدرجادى نسيوا (الفضل) بينهم....!!!!!!!!!*
*دا حتى ربنا أمرنا بكدة لأن كان بينهم فى يوم من الأيام شئ مقدس اسمه الزواج اللى ربنا وصفه فى كتابه العزيز( بالميثاق الغليظ)*
*أستاذى الفاضل ... دايماً كانت قناعتى فى الحياة اننا حتى لو كرهنا وخاصمنا (مانفجرش)فى كراهيتنا ولا خصامنا  عشان مانتوصفش بأسوأ صفات المنافقين* 
*معنى الوفاء فى القصة أكثر من رائع ..بجد هزنى جداااا*
*أشكرك على إختياراتك الرائعة اللى بتعكس شخصية أكثر روعة وجمالاً*
*تحياتى*

----------


## ahmedab216

> و بعدين يا باشمهندس في اختياراتك الرقيقة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اد ايه قصة مؤثرة  جدا على الرغم من قصرها
> 
> و اد ايه اجابة المصاب ..موجزة..لكن تحمل كل وفاء الدنيا
> 
> احيانا بشعر اني حمقاء لما بقول ادام اي شخص..اني مؤمنة جدا بفكرة إن في شخص عنده استعداد يعطي على الدوام..بدون مقابل
> 
> لفكرة ..إن تواجد شخص في حياة آخر..تكفي..بدون أي أغراض دنيوية 
> ...



*دكتورة إيمان ..* 

*سعيد جدا بمشاركتك و إطراؤك الرقيق .. و أرجو ان أكون اهل له ...

هذه القصة وصلتني منذ اربعة أيام تقريبا ... و أعدت قرائتها عدة مرات ...  تأثرت بها كثيرا .. 

حقيقة لا أدري .. هل هي قصة حقيقية .. أم تصوير رائع لمعني الوفاء ..؟ .. و إن كنت أميل الي إعتبارها حقيقية ..

أما فكرة وجود من يعطي علي الدوام بلا مقابل .. و رغم تعارضها ظاهريا مع مبدأ الأخذ و العطاء .. ففي هذه القصة تحديدا هي تخضع لنفس النظرية ... بمعني .. أن هذا المريض و الذي يحرص علي زيارة زوجته للإفطار معها دون ان تعرفه ... الظاهر لنا أنه يعطي بلا مقابل ... و أراه من وجهة نظري ... أنه يعطي ما سبق أن أخذه ... حتي و إن أصبحت زوجته في حال لا يسمح لها بالعطاء .. أو الإحساس بما يفعل زوجها ..
أتخيله و هو ينظر إليها ... دامع العينين .. بسمة رقيقة علي شفتيه .. و كلمات حانية .. قد لا تسمعها ... تخيلته و كأني معهما ... 

شكرا جزيلا لكي دكتورة إيمان .. شرفني حضورك و تعقيبك .. 

دمتي بخير دائما ...

خالص تحياتي ...

و في رعاية الله ...*

----------


## ahmedab216

> *{وَأَن تَعْفُواْ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَنسَوُاْ الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ}،* 
> 
> *مش عارفة ليه يا أستاذ أحمد بمجرد ماقريت قصتك دى جت على بالى الآية دى فوراً*
> *قد أيه بزعل لما بلاقى أزواج وصل بهم الخلاف والشقاق لدرجة بغيضة جدا من الكراهية والإهانات المتبادلة* 
> *للدرجادى نسيوا أى لحظة جميلة جمعتهم سوا .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *للدرجادى نسيوا حاجة اسمها العشرة وانهم تقاسموا لقمة مع بعض وكان بيظلهم سقف بيت واحد ....!!!!!!!!!!*
> *للدرجادى نسيوا (الفضل) بينهم....!!!!!!!!!*
> *دا حتى ربنا أمرنا بكدة لأن كان بينهم فى يوم من الأيام شئ مقدس اسمه الزواج اللى ربنا وصفه فى كتابه العزيز( بالميثاق الغليظ)*
> *أستاذى الفاضل ... دايماً كانت قناعتى فى الحياة اننا حتى لو كرهنا وخاصمنا (مانفجرش)فى كراهيتنا ولا خصامنا  عشان مانتوصفش بأسوأ صفات المنافقين* 
> ...


*الأخت الكريمة جيهان ..* 

*
الاختلاف بين الأزواج موجود .. و هايفضل دايما موجود ... لأننا بنتكلم عن نفوس بشرية .. بكل مالها و ما عليها ... و الوفاق بينهم .. ده شئ من عند الله .... و فهمت من كلماتك .. أنك تقصدين التفاهم و  الاحترام .. 
و في نص الآية الكريمة ..*
وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَ جَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ .. صدق الله العظيم .
*هذه هي المودة و الرحمة ... و التي تشمل معاني التفاهم و الاحترام .. أما المبالغة في الشجار و الخصام و بنص كلمتك ( ما نفجرش ) ... تعبير دقيق لنوعية من البشر ... لا يعرفون كتاب الله ..و لا يعملون به ... هو سلوك لا يكفي أن أصفه بأنه أسلوب غير حضاري .. لا .. أسلوب نابع عن بيئة فاسدة دينيا و أخلاقيا ... و بالتالي فالناتج عنها لا يستطيع أن يكون غير ذلك .. إلي أن ينعم الله عليه بالهداية ... فلا أجرؤ علي وصف شخص بصفة سيئة بصورة مطلقة .. و هناك من يدير هذا الكون ..

أما عن الشكر .. فتواضع منك أختي الكريمة .. أنت صاحبة الموضوع ... و أنت من يجب توجيه الشكر لها علي هذه الفكرة الرائعة ... فشكرا جزيلا لكي ..

و أسعي لاختيار من بريدي ما أتوسم فيه أن يكون حائزا لرضا الأعضاء ...

لكي كل الشكر علي كلماتك الرقيقة في حقي ... و أتمني أن أكون أهل لها ..

دمتي بكل خير ...

خالص تحياتي ..

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : المعلمة* 
*

حين وقفت المعلمة أمام الصف الخامس في أول يوم تستأنف فيه الدراسة، وألقت على مسامع التلاميذ جملة لطيفة تجاملهم بها، نظرت لتلاميذها وقالت لهم: إنني أحبكم جميعاً، هكذا كما يفعل جميع المعلمين والمعلمات، ولكنها كانت تستثني في نفسها تلميذاً يجلس في الصف الأمامي، يدعى تيدي ستودارد. 

لقد راقبت السيدة تومسون الطفل تيدي خلال العام السابق، ولاحظت أنه لا يلعب مع بقية الأطفال، وأن ملابسه دائماً متسخة، وأنه دائماً يحتاج إلى حمام، بالإضافة إلى أنه يبدو شخصاً غير مبهج، وقد بلغ الأمر أن السيدة تومسون كانت تجد متعة في تصحيح أوراقه بقلم أحمر عريض الخط، وتضع عليها علامات x بخط عريض، وبعد ذلك تكتب عبارة "راسب" في أعلى تلك الأوراق. 

وفي المدرسة التي كانت تعمل فيها السيدة تومسون، كان يطلب منها مراجعة السجلات الدراسية السابقة لكل تلميذ، فكانت تضع سجل الدرجات الخاص بتيدي في النهاية. وبينما كانت تراجع ملفه فوجئت بشيء ما!! 

لقد كتب معلم تيدي في الصف الأول الابتدائي ما يلي: "تيدي طفل ذكي ويتمتع بروح مرحة. إنه يؤدي عمله بعناية واهتمام، وبطريقة منظمة، كما أنه يتمتع بدماثة الأخلاق". 

وكتب عنه معلمه في الصف الثاني: "تيدي تلميذ نجيب، ومحبوب لدى زملائه في الصف، ولكنه منزعج وقلق بسبب إصابة والدته بمرض عضال، مما جعل الحياة في المنزل تسودها المعاناة والمشقة والتعب". 

أما معلمه في الصف الثالث فقد كتب عنه: "لقد كان لوفاة أمه وقع صعب عليه.. لقد حاول الاجتهاد، وبذل أقصى ما يملك من جهود، ولكن والده لم يكن مهتماً، وإن الحياة في منزله سرعان ما ستؤثر عليه إن لم تتخذ بعض الإجراءات". 

بينما كتب عنه معلمه في الصف الرابع: "تيدي تلميذ منطو على نفسه، ولا يبدي الكثير من الرغبة في الدراسة، وليس لديه الكثير من الأصدقاء، وفي بعض الأحيان ينام أثناء الدرس".. 

وهنا أدركت السيدة تومسون المشكلة، فشعرت بالخجل والاستحياء من نفسها على ما بدر منها، وقد تأزم موقفها إلى الأسوأ عندما أحضر لها تلاميذها هدايا عيد الميلاد ملفوفة في أشرطة جميلة وورق براق، ما عدا تيدي. فقد كانت الهدية التي تقدم بها لها في ذلك اليوم ملفوفة بسماجة وعدم انتظام، في ورق داكن اللون، مأخوذ من كيس من الأكياس التي توضع فيها الأغراض من بقالة، وقد تألمت السيدة تومسون وهي تفتح هدية تيدي، وانفجر بعض التلاميذ بالضحك عندما وجدت فيها عقداً مؤلفاً من ماسات مزيفة ناقصة الأحجار، وقارورة عطر ليس فيها إلا الربع فقط.. ولكن سرعان ما كف أولئك التلاميذ عن الضحك عندما عبَّرت السيدة تومسون عن إعجابها الشديد بجمال ذلك العقد ثم لبسته على عنقها ووضعت قطرات من العطر على معصمها. ولم يذهب تيدي بعد الدراسة إلى منزله في ذلك اليوم. بل انتظر قليلاً من الوقت ليقابل السيدة تومسون ويقول لها: إن رائحتك اليوم مثل رائحة والدتي! ! 

وعندما غادر التلاميذ المدرسة، انفجرت السيدة تومسون في البكاء لمدة ساعة على الأقل، لأن تيدي أحضر لها زجاجة العطر التي كانت والدته تستعملها، ووجد في معلمته رائحة أمه الراحلة!، ومنذ ذلك اليوم توقفت عن تدريس القراءة، والكتابة، والحساب، وبدأت بتدريس الأطفال المواد كافة "معلمة فصل"، وقد أولت السيدة تومسون اهتماماً خاصاً لتيدي، وحينما بدأت التركيز عليه بدأ عقله يستعيد نشاطه، وكلما شجعته كانت استجابته أسرع، وبنهاية السنة الدراسية، أصبح تيدي من أكثر التلاميذ تميزاً في الفصل، وأبرزهم ذكاء، وأصبح أحد التلاميذ المدللين عندها. 
وبعد مضي عام وجدت السيدة تومسون مذكرة عند بابها للتلميذ تيدي، يقول لها فيها: "إنها أفضل معلمة قابلها في حياته". 

مضت ست سنوات دون أن تتلقى أي مذكرة أخرى منه. ثم بعد ذلك كتب لها أنه أكمل المرحلة الثانوية، وأحرز المرتبة الثالثة في فصله، وأنها حتى الآن مازالت تحتل مكانة أفضل معلمة قابلها طيلة حياته. 

وبعد انقضاء أربع سنوات على ذلك، تلقت خطاباً آخر منه يقول لها فيه: "إن الأشياء أصبحت صعبة، وإنه مقيم في الكلية لا يبرحها، وإنه سوف يتخرج قريباً من الجامعة بدرجة الشرف الأولى، وأكد لها كذلك في هذه الرسالة أنها أفضل وأحب معلمة عنده حتى الآن". 

وبعد أربع سنوات أخرى، تلقت خطاباً آخر منه، وفي هذه المرة أوضح لها أنه بعد أن حصل على درجة البكالوريوس، قرر أن يتقدم قليلاً في الدراسة، وأكد لها مرة أخرى أنها أفضل وأحب معلمة قابلته طوال حياته، ولكن هذه المرة كان اسمه طويلاً بعض الشيء، دكتور ثيودور إف. ستودارد!! 

لم تتوقف القصة عند هذا الحد، لقد جاءها خطاب آخر منه في ذلك الربيع، يقول فيه: "إنه قابل فتاة، وأنه سوف يتزوجها، وكما سبق أن أخبرها بأن والده قد توفي قبل عامين، وطلب منها أن تأتي لتجلس مكان والدته في حفل زواجه، وقد وافقت السيدة تومسون على ذلك"، والعجيب في الأمر أنها كانت ترتدي العقد نفسه الذي أهداه لها في عيد الميلاد منذ سنوات طويلة مضت، والذي كانت إحدى أحجاره ناقصة، والأكثر من ذلك أنه تأكد من تعطّرها بالعطر نفسه الذي ذَكّرهُ بأمه في آخر عيد ميلاد!! 
واحتضن كل منهما الآخر، وهمس (دكتور ستودارد) في أذن السيدة تومسون قائلاً لها، أشكرك على ثقتك فيّ، وأشكرك أجزل الشكر على أن جعلتيني أشعر بأنني مهم، وأنني يمكن أن أكون مبرزاً ومتميزاً. 

فردت عليه السيدة تومسون والدموع تملأ عينيها: أنت مخطئ، لقد كنت أنت من علمني كيف أكون معلمة مبرزة ومتميزة، لم أكن أعرف كيف أعلِّم، حتى قابلتك. 

(تيدي ستودارد هو الطبيب الشهير الذي لديه جناح باسم مركز "ستودارد" لعلاج السرطان في مستشفى ميثوددست في ديس مونتيس ولاية أيوا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ويعد من أفضل مراكز العلاج ليس في الولاية نفسها وإنما على مستوى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية). 

إن الحياة ملأى بالقصص والأحداث التي إن تأملنا فيها أفادتنا حكمة واعتباراً 
. والعاقل لا ينخدع بالقشور عن اللباب، 
ولا بالمظهر عن المخبر،
ولا بالشكل عن المضمون. 
يجب ألا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام، 
وأن تسبر غور ما ترى، 
خاصة إذا كان الذي أمامك نفساً إنسانية بعيدة الأغوار، 
موّارة بالعواطف، 
والمشاعر، 
والأحاسيس، 
والأهواء، 
والأفكار .. 
أرجو أن تكون هذه القصة موقظة لمن يقرؤها من الآباء والأمهات، والمعلمين والمعلمات،*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير يا باشمهندس

صباح جميل فعلا..باختياراتك الراقية المعتادة

تعرف؟الجملة دي..

بل انتظر قليلاً من الوقت ليقابل السيدة تومسون ويقول لها: إن رائحتك اليوم مثل رائحة والدتي! ! 


أد ايه اثرت فيا

انا حتى الان معايا عطر والدتي..من العطور الطبيعية..و بافتح دولابي و اروح له..و كانها فعلا معايا

قصة مؤثرة جدا..و لهدف تربوي عظييييييييم جدا

استاذ احمد..لولا حرصي على تعبك

كنت طلبت منك ان مختاراتك البريدية تكون بمثابة صباح يومي

شكرا جزيلا لك

في أمان الله  :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح النور يا دكتورة .. 

شكرا جزيلا لذوقك .. و يسعدني كثيرا أن تنال هذه الاختيارات إعجابك .. 

القصة جميلة فعلا ... و مؤثرة .. و مغزاها لا يجب أن يغيب عنا .. كان موقف المعلمة رائعا .. و موقف الطفل أيضا .. 

سأبذل كل جهدي في أن يكون هناك دائما ما  أراه لائقا بوضعه هنا كل صباح ...

لكي كل الشكر يا دكتورة ..

خالص تحياتي ...

في رعاية الله دائما ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** رسالة الي الله ..*


*طفـــــله تكتب رسائـــــــل لربهــــا...قصه مؤثره جداً .. هذه القصة حكتها والدة الطفلة 
قائله :

استقيظت مبكرا كعادتي .. بالرغم من ان اليوم هو يوم أجازتي ,صغيرتي ريم كذلك اعتادت على 

الاستيقاظ مبكرا, كنت اجلس في مكتبي مشغولة بكتبي واوراقي. ماما ماذا تكتبين ؟ اكتب رسالة 

الى الله ،هل تسمحين لي بقراءتها ماما ؟؟ لا حبيبتي , هذه رسائلي الخاصة ولا احب ان يقرأها 

احد. خرجت ريم من مكتبي وهي حزينة, لكنها اعتادت على ذلك , فرفضي لها كان باستمرار.. مر 

على الموضوع عدة اسابيع، ذهبت الى غرفة ريم و لاول مرة ترتبك ريم لدخولي... يا ترى لماذا هي 

مرتبكة؟ ريم ماذا تكتبين ؟ زاد ارتباكها .. وردت: لا شئ ماما , انها اوراقي الخاصة.. ترى ما الذي

تكتبه ابنة التاسعة وتخشى ان اراه؟!! اكتب رسائل الى الله كما تفعلين.. قطعت كلامها فجأة 

وقالت: ولكن هل يتحقق كل ما نكتبه ماما؟ طبعا يا ابنتي فإن الله يعلم كل شئ.. لم تسمح لي 

بقراءة ما كتبت , فخرجت من غرفتها واتجهت الى راشد(زوجي) كي اقرأ له الجرائد كالعادة , كنت 

اقرأ الجريدة وذهني شارد مع صغيرتي فلاحظ راشد شرودي ظن بأنه سبب حزني .. فحاول اقناعي 

بأن اجلب له ممرضة .. كي تخفف علي هذا العبء يا الهي لم ارد ان يفكر هكذا .. فحضنت رأسه 

وقبلت جبينه الذي طالما تعب وعرق من اجلي انا وابنته ريم, واليوم يحسبني سأحزن من اجل ذلك..

واوضحت له سبب حزني وشرودي... ذهبت ريم الى المدرسة, وعندما عادت كان الطبيب في البيت 

فهرعت لترى والدها المقعد وجلست بقربه تواسيه بمداعباتها وهمساتها الحنونة. وضح لي الطبيب 

سوء حالة راشد وانصرف, تناسيت ان ريم ما تزال طفلة , ودون رحمة صارحتها ان الطبيب اكد لي ان 

قلب والدها الكبير الذي يحمل لها كل هذا الحب بدأ يضعف كثيرا وانه لن يعيش لأكثر من ثلاث 

اسابيع , انهارت ريم وظلت تبكي وتردد: لماذا يحصل كل هذا لبابا ؟ لماذا؟ ادعي له بالشفاء يا 

ريم، يجب ان تتحلي بالشجاعة , ،ولا تنسي رحمة الله انه القادر على كل شئ.. فانتي ابنته الكبيرة

والوحيدة أنصتت ريم الى امها ونست حزنها , وداست على ألمها وتشجعت وقالت : لن يموت أبي. 

في كل صباح تقبل ريم خد والدها الدافئ , ولكنها اليوم عندما قبلته نظرت اليه بحنان وتوسل 

وقالت : ليتك توصلني يوما مثل صديقاتي . غمره حزن شديد فحاول اخفاءة وقال: ان شاء الله 

سياتي يوما واوصلك فيه يا ريم.. وهو واثق ان اعاقته لن تكمل فرحة ابنته الصغيرة.. اوصلت ريم 

الى المدرسة ,وعندما عدت الى البيت , غمرني فضول لأرى الرسائل التي تكتبها ريم الى الله، بحثت 

في مكتبها ولم اجد اي شئ.. وبعد بحث طويل .. لا جدوى .. ترى اين هي ؟!! ترى هل تمزقها بعد 

كتابتها؟ ربما يكون هنا .. لطالما احبت ريم هذا الصندوق, طلبته مني مرارا فأفرغت ما فيه 

واعطيتها الصندوق .. يا الهي انه يحوي رسائل كثيرة ... وكلها الى الله! يا رب ... يا رب ... يموت

( كـلـب ) جارنا سعيد , لأنه يخيفني!! يا رب ... قطتنا تلد قطط كثيرة .. لتعوضها عن قططها التي 

ماتت !!! يا رب ... ينجح ابن خالتي , لاني احبه !!! يا رب ... تكبر ازهار بيتنا بسرعة , لأقطف كل 

يوم زهرة واعطيها معلمتي!!! والكثير من الرسائل الاخرى وكلها بريئة... من اطرف الرسائل التي 

قرأتها هي التي تقول فيها : يا رب ... يا رب ... كبر عقل خادمتنا , لأنها ارهقت امي .. يا الهي كل

الرسائل مستجابة , لقد مات ,,,,* جارنا منذ اكثر من اسبوع , قطتنا اصبح لديها صغارا , ونجح احمد 

بتفوق, كبرت الازهار, ريم تاخذ كل يوم زهرة الى معلمتها ... يا الهي لماذا لم تدعوا ريم ليشفى

والدها ويرتاح من عاهته ؟؟!! .... شردت كثيرا ليتها تدعو له .. ولم يقطع هذا الشرود الا رنين 

الهاتف المزعج ردت الخادمة ونادتني : سيدتي المدرسة ... * المدرسة !! ... ما بها ريم ؟؟ هل فعلت

شئ؟ اخبرتني ان ريم وقعت من الدور الرابع وهي في طريقها الى منزل معلمتها الغائبة لتعطيها

الزهرة .. وهي تطل من الشرفة ... وقعت الزهرة ... ووقعت ريم ... كانت الصدمة قوية جدا لم 

اتحملها انا ولا راشد ... ومن شدة صدمته اصابه شلل في لسانه فمن يومها لا يستطيع الكلام .. لماذا 

ماتت ريم ؟ لا استطيع استيعاب فكرة وفاة ابنتي الحبيبة... كنت اخدع نفسي كل يوم بالذهاب الى 

مدرستها كأني اوصلها , كنت افعل كل شئ صغيرتي كانت تحبه , كل زاوية في البيت تذكرني بها 

اتذكر رنين ضحكاتها التي كانت تملأ علينا البيت بالحياة ... مرت سنوات على وفاتها.....

 وكان اليوم ... في صباح يوم الجمعة اتت الخادمة وهي فزعة وتقول انها سمعت صوت صادر من غرفة ريم... يا الهي هل يعقل ريم عادت ؟؟ 

هذا جنون ... * انت تتخيلين لم تطأ قدم هذه الغرفة منذ ان ماتت ريم.. اصر راشد على ان اذهب وارى 

ماذا هناك.. وضعت المفتاح في الباب وانقبض قلبي فتحت الباب فلم اتمالك نفسي .. جلست ابكي 

وابكي ... ورميت نفسي على سريرها , انه يهتز .. آه تذكرت قالت لي مرارا انه يهتز ويصدر صوتا 

عندما تتحرك , ونسيت ان اجلب النجار كي يصلحه لها ولكن لا فائدة الآن ... لكن ما الذي اصدر 

الصوت .. نعم انه صوت وقوع اللوحة التي زينت بآيات الكرسي , والتي كانت تحرص ريم على 

قراءتها كل يوم حتى حفظتها, وحين رفعتها كي اعلقها وجدت ورقة بحجم البرواز وضعت خلفه يا 

الهي انها احدى الرسائل يا ترى , ما الذي كان مكتوب في هذه الرسالة بالذات ولماذا وضعتها ريم

خلف الآية الكريمة إنها احدى الرسائل التي كانت تكتبها ريم الى الله ....... كان مكتوب يا رب ... 

يا رب ... أموت أنا و بابا يعيش ..!!
*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : طرائف ..*

*
            ذهب رجل إلى قسم الشرطة وهو يريد أن يتحدث مع اللص الذي اقتحم منزله أمس ليلاً والشرطة أمسكته ... فقال له الضابط سوف تأخذ فرصتك في الكلام معه أمام النيابة ... فرد الرجل،، لأ إني أريد أن أسأله سؤال واحد ... كيف استطاع دخول المنزل بدون أن تستيقظ زوجتي ،،، إنني أحاول فعل ذلك منذ سنوات ودائماَ أفشل.

            ==============
            بينما كان الرجل وزوجته يتجولون في مول تجاري ضخم ... تاهت عنه زوجته ولم يستطيع أن يجدها وسط الزحام ... وفجأة رأى إمرأة جميلة فتقدم منها وقال لها ... هل تسمحين لي بالحديث معك ولو دقيقة واحدة ... فقالت له لماذا ... فرد عليها،، لأني بمجرد أن أتحدث إلى أي إمرأة جميلة أجد زوجتي أمامي ولا أعلم من أين تأتي.

            =================
            خلال حفل زواج ... سأل طفل صغير أمه ... لماذا تلبس العروس فستاناً أبيض؟ فردت عليه الأم ... لأن اليوم هو أجمل يوم في حياتها ... فأخذ الصغير يفكر قليلاً ثم سألها ... ولماذا إذن يرتدي العريس بدلة سوداء؟؟؟
            ====================
            استيقظت إمرأة ذات يوم وهي تقول لزوجها ،،، اليوم عيد الحب وقد حلمت بأنك أهديتني قلادة ذهبية مرصعة بالماس ... ما معنى هذا الحلم؟ فقال لها زوجها ،،، في المساء سوف تعرفين ... وعندما أتى المساء وجدت زوجها يحمل علبة أنيقة وأعطاها لها بمناسبة عيد الحب ،،، وعندما فتحتها وجدت كتاب مكتوب عليه .... تفسير الأحلام
            ==================
            واحد فاز بمليون ريال راح يخبّر زوجته ، زوجته ماتت من الفرحة
            قال : ياسبحان الله ، الخير لما يجي ، يجي كلّه مرّة واحدة*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *من بريدي الخاص :** رسالة الي الله ..*
> 
> 
> *طفـــــله تكتب رسائـــــــل لربهــــا...قصه مؤثره جداً .. هذه القصة حكتها والدة الطفلة* 
> *قائله :* 
> *استقيظت مبكرا كعادتي .. بالرغم من ان اليوم هو يوم أجازتي ,صغيرتي ريم كذلك اعتادت على*  
> *الاستيقاظ مبكرا, كنت اجلس في مكتبي مشغولة بكتبي واوراقي. ماما ماذا تكتبين ؟ اكتب رسالة*  
> *الى الله ،هل تسمحين لي بقراءتها ماما ؟؟ لا حبيبتي , هذه رسائلي الخاصة ولا احب ان يقرأها*  
> *احد. خرجت ريم من مكتبي وهي حزينة, لكنها اعتادت على ذلك , فرفضي لها كان باستمرار.. مر*  
> ...


 
يا لها من قصة مؤثرة للغاية أستاذ أحمد

قصة ريم..تحمل مشاعر البراءة النقية الحقيقية

ليتنا عرفنا كيف نحافظ عليها..أو على المتبقي منها

مشاعرها يحمل يقين في الله ..كثير منا يفتقده

مثال لزوجة صبورة.. و زوج حنون للغاية

صبر..يقين..حب..تفاني

مشاعر عشتها و لمستها مع كل سطر في تلك القصة

أستاذ أحمد..سلمت لنا  :f2: 

في امان الله

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *من بريدي الخاص : طرائف ..*
> 
> 
> *ذهب رجل إلى قسم الشرطة وهو يريد أن يتحدث مع اللص الذي اقتحم منزله أمس ليلاً والشرطة أمسكته ... فقال له الضابط سوف تأخذ فرصتك في الكلام معه أمام النيابة ... فرد الرجل،، لأ إني أريد أن أسأله سؤال واحد ... كيف استطاع دخول المنزل بدون أن تستيقظ زوجتي ،،، إنني أحاول فعل ذلك منذ سنوات ودائماَ أفشل.* 
> *==============*
> *بينما كان الرجل وزوجته يتجولون في مول تجاري ضخم ... تاهت عنه زوجته ولم يستطيع أن يجدها وسط الزحام ... وفجأة رأى إمرأة جميلة فتقدم منها وقال لها ... هل تسمحين لي بالحديث معك ولو دقيقة واحدة ... فقالت له لماذا ... فرد عليها،، لأني بمجرد أن أتحدث إلى أي إمرأة جميلة أجد زوجتي أمامي ولا أعلم من أين تأتي.* 
> *=================*
> *خلال حفل زواج ... سأل طفل صغير أمه ... لماذا تلبس العروس فستاناً أبيض؟ فردت عليه الأم ... لأن اليوم هو أجمل يوم في حياتها ... فأخذ الصغير يفكر قليلاً ثم سألها ... ولماذا إذن يرتدي العريس بدلة سوداء؟؟؟*
> *====================*
> ...


 
 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 

و الله يا استاذ أحمد كنت محتاجة فعلا أقرا شئ طريف خصوصا بعد القصة المؤثرة السابقة للطرائف

..بأة الخير لما يجي بيجي مرة واحدة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تمام..واضح ان حضرتك بتعز أنيس منصور اوي ::mm:: 

أستاذ أحمد..سلمت يداك دائما.زاختياراتك لا خلاف عليها  :f2: 

في أمان الله

----------


## ahmedab216

> و الله يا استاذ أحمد كنت محتاجة فعلا أقرا شئ طريف خصوصا بعد القصة المؤثرة السابقة للطرائف
> 
> ..بأة الخير لما يجي بيجي مرة واحدة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> تمام..واضح ان حضرتك بتعز أنيس منصور اوي
> 
> أستاذ أحمد..سلمت يداك دائما.زاختياراتك لا خلاف عليها 
> 
> في أمان الله


*ربنا يخليكي يا دكتورة إيمان .. 

و متشكر جدا لكلامك الجميل ..

الحقيقة انا فعلا حطيت الطرائف تخفيفا لتأثير قصة ريم ... أنا أيضا تفاعلت معها جدا ... و كنت قبلك في أمس الحاجة لشئ يخفف من تأثير هذه القصة .. 

أشكر لك تشجيعك و متابعتك المستمرة ..

أنيس منصور .. إنتهت صلتي بكتاباته ... منذ أصبح صديقا لإسرائيل .. رغم اني قبل هذا كنت أقرأ جميع ما يكتب ...

و ما جاء في الطرائف ... لا أعرف حقيقة مصدره ...

وصلتني كده يعني ... 

و الخير اللي جه مرة واحدة ... مش عايز أظلم الراجل ... جايز هايبني به جامع علي روح مراته ...

أعتقد هو يقصد كده ..!!

لكي كل الشكر ...

دمتي  بخير دائما ...

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :* *قصه قصيرة لها مغزي* 

*
 تبدأ عندما كان هناك صديقان يمشيان في الصحراء ، خلال الرحلة تجادل الصديقان فضرب أحدهما الآخر على وجهه. الرجل الذي انضرب على وجهه تألم ولكنه دون أن ينطق بكلمة واحدة كتب على الرمال : اليوم أعز أصدقائي ضربني على وجهي .

استمر الصديقان في مشيهما إلى أن وجدوا واحة فقرروا أن يستحموا.

الرجل الذي انضرب على وجهه علقت قدمه في الرمال المتحركة و بدأ في الغرق، ولكن صديقة أمسكه وأنقذه من الغرق.

وبعد ان نجا الصديق من الموت قام وكتب على قطعة من الصخر : اليوم أعز أصدقائي أنقذ حياتي .

الصديق الذي ضرب صديقه وأنقده من الموت سأله : لماذا في المرة الأولى عندما ضربتك كتبت على الرمال والآن عندما أنقذتك كتبت على الصخرة ؟

فأجاب صديقه : عندما يؤذينا أحد علينا ان نكتب ما فعله على الرمال حيث رياح التسامح يمكن لها أن تمحيها ، ولكن عندما يصنع أحد معنا معروفاً فعلينا ان نكتب ما فعل معنا على الصخر حيث لا يوجد أي نوع من الرياح يمكن أن يمحوها ..

 تعلموا أن تكتبوا آلامكم على الرمال وأن تنحتوا المعروف على الصخر ...*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

:f2: 
 :f2: 

 :f2: 

درس قيّم جدا..و مغزى رائع

أعتبر التسامح..هو اوضح الدلائل على استمرار الآدمية

صباح الخير باشمهندس

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح النور يا دكتورة .. معلش متأخرة شوية .. 


فعلا التسامح من الصفات الانسانية الآدمية النبيلة .. يرتقي بالروح و يسمو بها ...

شكرا جزيلا لكي ..

و أقول ..

صباح الخير يا دكتورة ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** الغضب*

*
كان هناك ولد عصبي وكان يفقد صوابه بشكل مستمر فأحضر له والده كيساً مملوءاً بالمسامير وقال له :

يا بني أريدك أن تدق مسماراً في سياج حديقتنا الخشبي كلما اجتاحتك موجة غضب وفقدت أعصابك .

وهكذا بدأ الولد بتنفيذ نصيحة والده ....

فدق في اليوم الأول 37 مسماراً ، ولكن إدخال المسمار في السياج لم يكن سهلاً .

فبدأ يحاول تمالك نفسه عند الغضب ، وبعدها وبعد مرور أيام كان يدق مسامير أقل ، وفي أسابيع تمكن 

من ضبط نفسه ، وتوقف عن الغضب وعن دق المسامير ، فجاء والده وأخبره بإنجازه ففرح الأب بهذا 

التحول ، وقال له : ولكن عليك الآن يا بني استخراج مسمار لكل يوم يمر عليك لم تغضب فيه .


وبدأ الولد من جديد بخلع المسامير في اليوم الذي لا يغضب فيه حتى انتهى من المسامير في السياج .

فجاء إلى والده وأخبره بإنجازه مرة أخرى ، فأخذه والده إلى السياج وقال له : يا بني أحسنت صنعاً ، 

ولكن انظر الآن إلى تلك الثقوب في السياج ، هذا السياج لن يكون كما كان أبداً ،

 وأضاف : عندما تقول أشياء في حالة الغضب فإنها تترك آثاراً مثل هذه الثقوب في نفوس الآخرين...


تستطيع أن تطعن الإنسان وتُخرج السكين ولكن لا يهم كم مرة تقول : أنا آسف  ...  لأن الجرح سيظل هناك ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** الفأر ..*

*
كان اللعاب يسيل من فم الفأر وهو يتجسس على صاحب المزرعة وزوجته وهما يفتحان صندوقاً أنيقاً، ويمنِّي نفسه بأكلة شهية لأنه حسب أن الصندوق يحوي طعاماَ ولكن فكه سقط حتى لامس بطنه بعد أن رآهما يخرجان مصيدة للفئران من الصندوق،

فاندفع الفأر كالمجنون في أرجاء المزرعة وهو يصيح

لقد جاؤوا بمصيدة الفئران يا ويلنا 

 هنا صاحت الدجاجة محتجة 

اسمع أيها الفأر! المصيدة مشكلتك أنت وحدك، فلا تزعجنا بصياحك وعويلك
فتوجه الفأر إلى الخروف قائلاً: 
الحذر، الحذر! في البيت مصيدة 



فابتسم الخروف وقال:
يا جبان يا رعديد، لماذا تمارس السرقة والتخريب طالما أنك تخشى العواقب
ثم إنك أنت المقصود بالمصيدة فلا توجع رؤوسنا بصراخك، وأنصحك بالكف عن سرقة الطعام وقرض الحبال والأخشاب

هنا لم يجد الفأر مناصاً من الاستنجاد بالبقرة التي قالت له باستخفاف:

يا خراشي!!!!
.... في بيتنا مصيدة
! ! يبدو أنهم يريدون اصطياد الأبقار بها
هل أطلب اللجوء السياسي إلى حديقة الحيوان؟

عندئذ أدرك الفأر أن سعد زغلول كان على حق عندما قال مقولته الشهيرة

" مفيش فايده"
وقرر أن يتدبر أمر نفسه

 وواصل التجسس على المزارع حتى عرف موضع المصيدة، ونام بعدها قرير العين

 بعد أن قرر الابتعاد عن مكمن الخطر

وفجأة شق سكون الليل صوت المصيدة وهي تنطبق على فريسة ما 

 عندئذ هرع الفأر إلى حيث المصيدة ليرى

ثعباناً يتلوى بعد أن أمسكت المصيدة بذيله
ثم جاءت زوجة المزارع

وبسبب الظلام حسبت أن الفأر 

"راح فيها"

وأمسكت بالمصيدة فعضها الثعبان
فذهب بها زوجها على الفور إلى المستشفى حيث تلقت إسعافات أولية، وعادت إلى البيت وهي تعاني من ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة.

 وبالطبع فإن الشخص المسموم بحاجة إلى سوائل، ويستحسن أن يتناول الشوربة

(ماجي لا تنفع في مثل هذه الحالات)

وهكذا قام المزارع بذبح الدجاجة

وصنع منها حساء لزوجته المحمومة

 وتدفق الأهل والجيران لتفقد أحوالها، فكان لابد من ذبح الخروف لإطعامهم

ولكن الزوجة المسكينة توفيت بعد صراع مع السموم دام عدة أيام

 وجاء المعزون بالمئات واضطر المزارع إلى ذبح بقرته لتوفير الطعام لهم

إذا كان

" فهمك تقيل"

حاشاك

فإنني أذكرك بأن الحيوان الوحيد الذي بقي على قيد الحياة هو الفأر

 الذي كان مستهدفاً بالمصيدة

 وكان الوحيد الذي استشعر الخطر

... ثم فكر في أمر من يحسبون أنهم بعيدون عن المصيدة وأن

"الشر بره وبعيد"

فلا يستشعرون الخطر بل يستخفون بمخاوف الفأر
الذي يعرف بالغريزة والتجربة أن ضحايا المصيدة

قد يكونون أكثر مما تتصورون

 :: في الختام تذكر ::*
*,, حتى لو كـانت المشكـلة التي تحدث قريباً منك لاتعنيـك فلا تستخف بهـا لأنه من الممكن لنتائجها أن تؤثر عليك لاحقـاً فمن الأولى أن تقف مع صديقك عند الحاجة وتتعامل مع المشكلة وكأنها تعنيك,,*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من بريدى ....  ::$: 

معلومات مفيده والتعليق أجمل 



هناك نوع من العصافير يبني أكثر من عش.. ثم تأتي زوجته وتختار واحد 

(هذاالدلال بعينه) 


******** 
إذا مات ذكر اليمامة فإن اليمامةزوجته لا ترتبط بأحد غيره... وتنوح عليه إلى أن تموت 
(أصيلة.. والحريم يقولون هبله) 
******** 
وضعية عيني الحمار في رأسه تسمح له برؤية حوافره الأربعةبشكل دائم في آن واحد. 
(وللحين تقولون حمار) 
******** 
النعامة تعيش حتى 75 عاما وتظل قادرة على التكاثر حتى سن الخمسين 
(هذه الحريم ولا بلاش ) 
******** 
أصغر والدين في العالم كانا يبلغان من العمر 8 و9 أعوام وكانا يعيشان في الصين في العام 1910 
(ويقولون ليش مستعجل) 
******** 
الكرسي الكهربائي الذي يُستخدم في الإعدام هو من اختراع طبيب أسنان. 
(الله يكسر أسنانه) 
******** 
ذكر الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى فان الذكر يظل أعزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات الذكر فإن الأنثى لا تمتنع عن الارتباط بذكر جديد 
(معروفه المرأة بالإخلاص حتى في الحيوانات) 
******** 
يبلغ عدد الاغنام الموجودة في نيوزيلندا نحو 70 مليوناً في حين ان عدد السكان لا يتجاوز 4 ملايين 
(لازم الاغنام يسوون انقلاب) 
********
من الناحية العلمية ، يعد الموز من الأعشاب بينما تعد الطماطم فاكهة.. (والله الواسطة تسوي كل شي) 
 ::-s:

----------


## بنت شهريار

من بريدى الخاص


راتب الموظف المصرى
فى مقابلة ودية بين الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك والرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما
 دار الحوار ا لتالى:

مبارك: فخامة الرئيس ... كم متوسط راتب الموظف الأمريكى في الشهر؟
أوباما: حوالى 5.000 دولار.

 مبارك: وكم يصرف شهريا؟

أوباما: حوالى 2.800 دولار.

مبارك: يعنى يبقى معاه 2.200 دولار، ويا ترى بيعمل بالمبلغ الباقي ده ايه؟

أوباما: فى الحقيقة لأننا دولة ديمقراطية، احنا ما بنسألوش.

أوباما: وانتم يا فخامة الرئيس... كام متوسط راتب الموظف عندكم؟

مبارك: حوالى 200 دولار.

أوباما: أووو!!! ... وبيصرف كام؟

مبارك: حوالى 1.000 دولار.

أوباما: ومنين بيجيب الفرق الكبير ده ؟؟؟!!!!

مبارك: فى الحقيقة لأننا دولة ديمقراطية زيكم بالضبط ، احنا كمان ما بنسألوش

 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :* *بذور الصدق ..*


*
 في صباح يوم ربيعي .. والشمس الدافئة تنساب إلي مكتب رجل الأعمال العجوز .. والرئيس التنفيذي 

للشركة التي يملكها..

إتخذ قرارا بالتنحي عن منصبه وإعطاء الفرصة للدماء الشابة الجديدة بإدارة شركته .. لم يرد أن يوكل 

بهذه المهمة لأحد أبنائه أو أحفاده وقرر اتخاذ قرار مختلف ..

استدعى كل المسئولين التنفيذيين الشباب إلى غرفة الاجتماع والقي بالتصريح القنبلة ..

لقد حان الوقت بالنسبة لي للتنحي واختيار الرئيس التنفيذي القادم من بينكم ..

تسمر الجميع في ذهول ..

واستمر قائلا ..

ستخضعون لاختبار عملي وتعودون بنتيجته في نفس هذا اليوم من العام القادم وفي نفس هذه القاعة

والاختبار سيكون التالي:

سيتم توزيع البذور النباتية التالية التي أتيت بها خصيصا من حديقتي الخاصة ..

وسيستلم كل واحد منكم بذرة واحدة فقط ..

يجب عليكم أن تزرعوها وتعتنوا بها عناية كاملة طوال العام ..

ومن يأتيني بنبته صحية تفوق ما لدى الآخرين سيكون هو الشخص المستحق لهذا المنصب الهام ..

كان بين الحضور شاب يدعي جيم وشأنه شأن الآخرين استلم بذرته وعاد إلى منزله واخبر زوجته بالقصة

أسرعت الزوجة بتحضير الوعاء والتربة الملائمة والسماد وتم زرع البذرة ..

وكانا كل يوم لا ينفكان عن متابعة البذرة والاعتناء بها جيدا ..

بعد مرور ثلاثة أسابيع بدأ الجميع في الحديث عن بذرته التي نمت وترعرعت ..

ما عدا جيم الذي لم تنمو بذرته رغم كل الجهود التي بذلها ..!!

مرت أربعة أسابيع ، ومرت خمسة أسابيع ولا شيء بالنسبة لجيم ..

مرت ستة أشهر – والجميع يتحدث عن المدى التي وصلت إليه بذرته من النمو ..

وجيم صامت لا يتحدث ..

وأخيرا أزف الموعد ..

قال جيم لزوجته بأنه لن يذهب الاجتماع بوعاء فارغ .. ولكنها قالت علينا أن نكون صادقين بشان ما 
حدث .

وكان يعلم في قراره نفسه بأنها على حق ..

ولكنه كان يخشى من أكثر اللحظات الحرجة التي سيواجهها في حياته ..

وأخيرا اتخذ قراره بالذهاب بوعائه الفارغ رغم كل شيء ..

وعند وصوله انبهر من أشكال وأحجام النباتات التي كانت على طاولة الاجتماع في القاعة .. كانت في 

غاية الجمال والروعة ..

تسلل في هدوء ووضع وعائه الفارغ على الأرض وبقى واقفا منتظرا مجيء الرئيس مع جميع الحاضرين

كتم زملائه ضحكاتهم والبعض أبدى أسفه من الموقف المحرج لزميلهم ..

وأخيرا اطل الرئيس ودخل الغرفة مبتسما ..

عاين الزهور التي نمت وترعت وأخذت أشكال رائعة ولم تفارق البسمة شفتيه ..

وفي الوقت الذي بدأ الرئيس في الكلام مشيدا بما رآه مهنئا الجميع على هذا النجاح الباهر الذي حققوه

توارى جيم في آخر القاعة وراء زملائه المبتهجين الفرحين ..

قال الرئيس يا لها من زهور ونباتات جميلة ورائعة ..

اليوم سيتم تكريم أحدكم وسيصبح الرئيس التنفيذي القادم ..

وفي هذه اللحظة لاحظ الرئيس جيم ووعائه الفارغ ..

فأمر المدير المالي أن يستدعي جيم إلى المقدمة ..

هنا شعر جيم بالرعب وقال في نفسه بالتأكيد سيتم طردي اليوم لاني الفاشل الوحيد في القاعة ..

عند وصول جيم سأله الرئيس ماذا حدث للبذرة التي أعطيتك إياها ..

قص له ما حدث له بكل صراحة وكيف فشل رغم كل المحاولات الحثيثة ..

كان الجميع في هذه اللحظة قائما ينظر ما الذي سيحصل فطلب منهم الرئيس الجلوس ما عدا جيم ..

ووجه حديثه إليهم قائلا ..

رحبوا بالرئيس التنفيذي المقبل جيم ..!!

جرت همسات وهمهمات واحتجاجات في القاعة كيف يمكن أن يكون هذا ..

وتابع الرئيس قائلا ..

في العام الماضي كنا هنا معا وأعطيتكم بذورا لزراعتها وإعادتها إلى هنا اليوم ..

ولكن ما كنتم تجهلونه هو أن البذور التي أعطيتكم إياها كانت بذور فاسدة ولم تكن بالإمكان لها أن تنمو إطلاقا ..

جميعكم أتيتم بنباتات رائعة وجميلة .. جميعكم استبدل البذرة التي أعطيتها له اليس كذلك ؟

جيم كان الوحيد الصادق والأمين والذي أعاد نفس البذرة التي أعطيته إياها قبل عام مضى ..

وبناء عليه تم اختياره كرئيس تنفيذي لشركتي ..!!*
*

إذا زرعت الأمانة فستحصد الثقة

إذا زرعت الطيبة فستحصد الأصدقاء

إذا زرعت التواضع فستحصد الاحترام

إذا زرعت المثابرة فستحصد الرضا

إذا زرعت التقدير فستحصد الاعتبار

إذا زرعت الاجتهاد فستحصد النجاح

إذا زرعت الإيمان فستحصد الطمأنينة*

*لذا كن حذرا اليوم مما تزرع لتحصد غدا ..

وعلى قدر عطائك في الحياة تأتيك ثمارها ..*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الفرق بين الحبيب والخاطب والمتزوج 


الهدف في حياته :



الحبيب : أن يرضيها 

الخاطب : أن يرضي والدتها 

المتزوج : أن يرضى الله عنه و يأخذ أحدهما


نظرته إلى الدبلة :



الحبيب : حلم 

الخطيب : عبء مادي 

المتزوج : بتعمل حساسية !!



أكثر بضاعة يشتريها :



الحبيب : الورد 

الخطيب : الحلويات 

الزوج : حليب اطفال



في صالة السينما :



الحبيب : ينظر في عينيها 

الخطيب : يمسك يدها 

الزوج : يتابع الفيلم



طلباتها بالنسبة له :



الحبيب : فرض عين 

الخطيب : أوامر رئاسية 

الزوج : كلام نسوان



متى يفكر في الطلاق ؟



الحبيب : المصطلح غي مفهوم 

الخطيب : عند إصرارهم على الطلبات الحالية 

الزوج : فقط عندما يكون مستيقظ أو نائم



إسمها على موبايله: 

الحبيب : baby 

الخطيب : المدام 

الزوج : الحكومة



الجحيم بالنسبة له:



الحبيب : مكان لا يراها فيه يوميا 

الخطيب : مكان يرى فيه حماته المتطلبة 

الزوج : حياته الحالية



أهم صورة على هاتفه الجوال:



الحبيب : الشجرة التي إلتقيا عندها أول مرة 

الخطيب : صورة ( الشبكة) بالمبلغ الفلاني 

الزوج : صورة سلاف فواخرجي 



ما هو الخلع ؟



الحبيب : حكم بالإعدام 

الخطيب : إهانة للكرامة

الزوج : نصر من الله وفتح قريب

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :* *علميني الحياة ..*
*


أمي أمي أين ردائي؟ أين حذائي؟ يسأل سامر كل صباح
أمي أمي هل رأيت لعبتي؟ تسأل سمر يوميا 
وتصرخ مريم أمي لم أجد كتاب الحساب، هل رايتيه؟ 
والام تترك عملها لتساعد اولادها كل يوم في البحث عن احذيتهم ولعبهم وكتبهم.. 
.ويوما بعد يوم بدات تلاحظ ان الفوضى تزداد في نفوس اولادها، فماذا تفعل؟ 

قصدت الام منجرة.. وبعد يومين أتى النجار ومعه برميل من خشب 
ارتفاعه متر ونصف وبناء على طلب الام وضع النجار البرميل 
في زاويا من زوايا الشرفة وسمره تسميرا محكما 

ويسال سامر : امي امي اين ردائي؟ اين حذائي؟ 
فتجيب الام مبتسمة الم تعلق الرداء في مكانه؟ الم تضع الحذاء في موضعه؟ 
ان لم تجدهما فابحث عنهما في البرميل 

وتسال سمر امي امي هل رايت لعبتي؟ 
فتجيب الام هادئة ان لم تجديها في سلة الالعاب ففتشي عنها في البرميل 

وتصرخ مريم امي لم اجد كتاب الحساب هل رايتيه؟ 
فترد الام باعصاب باردة ان لم يكن في محفظتك فقد يكون في البرميل 

وكان الاولاد الصغار يهرعون الى البرميل، يحاولون قلبه فلا يستطيعون 
فقد ثبته النجار تثبيتا محكما 
يبذلون جهدا كبيرا حتى يُخرجوا ثيابهم واخذيتهم والعابهم وكتبهم 

ولم يمض وقت طويل حتى صار الاولاد يضعون كل شيء في موضعه ..!!*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

:f2:   أستاذ أحمد

 :f2:   جيهان

 :f2:  عبير

مشاركات متميزة لموضوع جميل..متابعة معكم باستمرار

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## ahmedab216

*أهلا بكي دائما يا دكتورة ...

و شكرا جزيلا للمتابعة و التشجيع ...

دمتي بخير دائما ...

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

نورتى ايمان  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

كان هناك قط لصاحب بيت يقدم له الطعام كل يوم ....
 ولكم هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي يقدمه  له صاحب البيت .... 
فأخذ يسرق من البيت الطعام فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط ....
 فتبين له أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر  أعمى ....




لا إلـــه إلا الــلــه

كيف كان هذا القط يتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف ؟؟؟

فاسمع قول الله تعالى :- ' وما من دابةٍ في الأرض ولا في السماءِ إلا على الله رزقها '


        سبحان الله وبحمده  :f2: 

                                  عدد خلقه  :f2: 

                                                   ورضا نفسه  :f2: 

                                                                     وزنة عرشه  :f2: 

                                                                                     ومداد كلماته   :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** الحياة.. ليست كما تبدو دائماً*
*
نظرات وقحة
جلست الفتاة الشابة في المقهى بانتظار خطيبها الذي اتفق معها ان يلاقيها بعد انتهاء العمل
ارتشفت الشاي وجالت بنظرها في المكان فرأت شابا ينظر اليها ويبتسم
لم تعره انتباها واستمرت في شرب الشاي
بعد دقائق اختلست نظرة بطرف عينيها الى حيث يجلس الشاب فرأته مازال ينظر اليها وبنفس الابتسامة
تضايقت جدا من هذه الوقاحة وعندما جاء خطيبها اخبرته
نهض الخطيب واتجه نحو الشاب ولكمه لكمة قوية في الوجه اطاحته ارضا 
نظرت الفتاة الشابة نظرة إعجاب الى رجولة خطيبها ودفاعه عنها في مقابل نظرات الشاب الوقحة
وخرجا من المقهى يدا بيد
.....
بعد لحظات نهض الشاب بمساعدة النادل
ووضع نظارته السوداء على عينيه
ورفع عصاه وتحسس طريقه الى خارج المقهى ..!!


*******
الحسناء
جلس في الحديقة العامة على كرسي وجال بنظره في الارجاء البعيدة..
يراقب الناس ومايفعلونه ..
البعض يلعب، والبعض يقرأ، وآخر أخذته غفوة ..
بدأ يحس بالسأم عندما شاهد من بعيد إمراة ذات قوام جميل ومشية كالطاووس ..
لم يتمكن من رؤية ملامح وجهها ولكنه تحسر على جمالها وقارنها بزوجته المملة التي تشبه العسكر
راقب مشيتها وهي تمشي باتجاهه عندما لاحظ طفلا بجانبها ..
تحسر.. وقال: هنيئا له زوجها على هذه الحسناء
.....
لكم خجل من نفسه عندما اقتربت المراة منه واكتشف انها زوجته وبجانبها طفله ..!!

*******
الحياة المثالية
جلست في بيت صديقتها الواسع والفخم ذو الاثاث الغالي  واخذت تحدثها عن كم هي محظوظة بزواجها من رجل اعمال منحها عيشة الملوك
بيت كالقصر، وحمام سباحة، وسيارة تخطف الابصار وخدم وحشم، ونقود وتسوق، وسفر الى الخارج
ابتسمت صاحبة البيت التي كانت تضع نظارة سوداء سميكة لهذا الكلام واستمعت الى صديقتها وهي تكمل مدحها لحياتها وتعدد اسباب سعادتها وكم تمنت لو انها تحظى بنفس حياتها
انصرفت بحسرتها
.....
خلعت صاحبة البيت النظارة حيث ظهرت آثار الكدمات السوداء تحت عينيها..
من أثر الضرب...!!


في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا الله يا استاذ احمد
البريد الاول فعلا مؤلم جدا

والبريد الثانى كان مفاجأة
بس تعرف مفاجأة حلوة

اما الثالث 
دا منه امثلة كتير حية فى بيوتنا
سبحان الله

تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*ربنا يخليكي بنت شهريار .. 

تشجيعكم .. هو اللي بيخللي الواحد يكون أكثر دقة في إختيار أجمل ما يصله عالإيميل ...

شكرا جزيلا لكي ..

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** إختبار الولاء في المخابرات الأمريكية ..!!*

*

     نشرت مؤسسة الاستخبارات الأميركية إعلانا في الجرائد تعلن فيه عن وجود وظيفة خالية لمخبر سري عالي المستوى.
 بعد الانتهاء من جميع الاختبارات الاولية، رسى الاختيار على 

رجلين و امرأة ..

 فتم استدعاؤهم للإختبار الحاسم و الأخير، الذي سيتقرر بموجبه تعيين واحد من الثلاثة في الوظيفة 
جاؤوا بالرجل الأول و قالوا له:

سوف نمتحن ولاءك لنا ،  لقد قمنا باختطاف زوجتك و ربطناها بكرسي في داخل هذه الغرفة المغلقة.. نأمرك بالدخول عليها و قتلها الان..!!
 معك دقيقة واحدة.. هاك مسدسا..

 أجابهم الرجل:
 هذا فظيع!! .. لن أستطيع أن أتابع معكم.. أنا منسحب..

فجاؤوابالرجل الثاني و قالوا له نفس الكلام..
 فدخل الغرفة، و بعد عدة ثواني خرج باكيا و لم يستطع أن يقتل زوجته.. فقالوا له .. إن قلبه ضعيف و هو لا يصلح..

فجاؤوابالمرأة و قالوا لها.. أنهم خطفوا زوجها و أعطوها مسدسا و طلبوا منها أن تثبت ولاءها لهم بقتل زوجها..

 فدخلت الغرفة، فسمع الحاضرون صوت صياح و ضرب و تكسير، و بعدها خرجت المرأة..!!

 فقالوا لها .. ماذا حدث؟.. قالت ..  تبين أن المسدس ليس حقيقيا، فاضطررت لضربه بالكرسي ضربا مبرحا حتى مـــــات ............!!!!!!!

إنه ولاء الزوجات .. فاحذروا*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :* *قصة  ......* 

*
قابلها في حفله 
كانت ملفته للانتباه .. كثير من الشبان كانوا يلاحقونها 
كان شابا عاديا ولم يكن ملفتا للانتباه 
في نهايه الحفله تقدم اليها وعزمها على فنجان قهوة 
تفاجأت هي بالطلب .. ولكن ادبها فرض عليها قبول الدعوة 
جلسوا في مقهى للقهوة 
كان مضطربا جدا ولم يستطع الحديث 
هي بدورها شعرت بعدم الارتياح 
وكانت على وشك الاستئذان 
وفجأه أشار للجرسون قائلا :
(( رجاءا ... اريد بعض الملح لقهوتي )) !!
الكل نظر اليه باستغراب 
واحمر وجهه خجلاً ومع هذا وضع الملح في قهوته وشربها 
سألته بفضول ( لماذا هذه لعادة ؟؟ ) تقصد الملح على القهوة 
رد عليها قائلا 
( عندما كنت فتى صغيرا ، كنت اعيش بالقرب من البحر ، كنت احب البحر واشعر بملوحته ، تماما مثل القهوة المالحه ، الآن كل مره اشرب القهوة المالحه اتذكر طفولتي ، بلدتي ، واشتاق لأبوي اللذين لا زالا عائشين هناك للآن ) 
حينما قال ذلك ملأت عيناه الدموع .... تأثر كثيرا 
كان ذلك شعوره الحقيقي من صميم قلبه 
الرجل الذي يستطيع البوح بشوقه لوطنه لابد ان يكون رجلا محبا له مهتم به ، يشعر بالمسؤوليه تجاهه وتجاه اسرته 
ثم بدأت هي بالحديث عن طفولتها واهلها وكان حديثا ممتعا 
استمروا في مقابلة بعضهم بعضا 
واكتشفت انه الرجل الذي تنطبق عليه المواصفات التي تريدها 
كان ذكيا ، طيب القلب ، حنون ، حريص ,,, كان رجلا جيدا وكانت تشتاق الى رؤيته 
والشكر طبعا لقهوته المالحه !! 
القصه كأي قصه حب اخرى 
الأمير يتزوج الاميرة 
وعاشا حياة رائعه 
وكانت كلما صنعت له قهوة وضعت فيها ملحا لانها كانت تدرك انه يحبها هكذا ( مالحه ) 
بعد أربعين عاما توفاه الله 
وترك لها رساله هذا نصها :
(( عزيزتي ، ارجوك سامحيني ، سامحيني على كذبة حياتي ، كانت الكذبه الوحيده التي كذبتها عليك ,,, القهوة المالحه !
أتذكرين أول لقاء بيننا ؟ كنت مضطربا وقتها واردت طلب سكر لقهوتي ولكن نتيجه لاضطرابي طلبت ملحا !! 
وخجلت من العدول عن كلامي فاستمريت ، لم اكن اتوقع ان هذا سيكون بدايه ارتباطنا سويا !!
أردت اخبارك بالحقيقه بعد هذه الحادثه 
ولكني خفت أن اطلعك عليها !! فقررت الا اكذب عليك ابدا مره اخرى 
الأن انا اموت ... لذلك لست خائفا من اطلاعك على الحقيقه 
انا لا احب القهوة المالحه !! ياله من طعم غريب !!
لكني شربت القهوة المالحه طوال حياتي معك ولم اشعر بالاسف على شربي لها لان وجودي معك يطغى على اي شيء 
لو ان لي حياه اخرى اعيشها لعشتها معك حتى لو اضطررت لشرب القهوة المالحه في هذه الحياة الثانيه )) 

دموعها اغرقت الرساله ..

يوما ما سألها احدهم ( ما طعم القهوة المالحه ؟ ) 

فاجابت ( انها حلوة )*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :* *القمم الشاهقة ..*

*نعم حقاً الصواعق لاتصيب إلا القمم الشاهقة ..
فلذلك لاتشعر بالحزن عندما تصل بعد عناء إلى أعلى القمة ..
فتتفاجأ بصواعق بشرية...!!

حينها تذكر أن ..

الصاعقة لاتضرب إلا القمم ..

عندما تجد من يزعجك أو يتتبع عثراتك أو يسعى لتحطيمك وإظهار عيوبك ..

فتذكر حينها إنها صاعقة تحاول ان ترجعك لأسفل ..

عندما تجد في نفسك خيراً.. وصلاحا ويأتي من يشكك في نفسك ..

فتذكر إنما هي صواعق .. تحاول ان ترجعك الى اسفل الى حيث الخطأ .. فتذكر حينها لولا انك وصلت الى القمة .. ما أصابتك الصاعقة..


فحافظ على القمة ولاتلفت للصواعق البشرية التي تحاول ان ترجعك للقاع.. 


فهناك من يكون صاعقة ولايعمل لأن يكون قمة 
والصواعق لابد ان يأتي لها يوم وترحل....!

تذكر ..*  
*العربة الفارغة .. أكثر ضجيجاً وجلبة .. من العربة الممتلئة .. وهكذا رؤوس الناس !!*


*في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

من بريدى الخاص
****

قال الجندي لرئيسه :
صديقي لم يعد من ساحه المعركه سيدي..

أطلب منك الإذن الذهاب للبحث عنه ..



الرئيس:

' الاذن مرفوض '
و أضاف الرئيس قائلا :
لا أريدك أن تخاطر بحياتك من أجل رجل من المحتمل أنه قد مات



الجندي: دون أن يعطي أهمية لرفض رئيسه .
ذهب وبعد ساعة عاد وهو مصاب بجرح مميت حاملاً جثة صديقة ...




كان الرئيس معتزاً بنفسه :
لقد قلت لك أنه قد مات ..
قل لي أكان يستحق منك كل هذه المخاطره للعثور على جثته ؟؟؟




أجاب الجندي ' محتضراً ' بكل تأكيد سيدي .. عندما وجدته كان لا يزال حياً،،
واستطاع أن يقول لي :

( كنت واثقاً بأنك ستأتي )




****
الصديق .. هو الذي يأتيك دائما حتى عندما يتخلى الجميع عنك
****

----------


## الصعيدي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأهلا بكم من جديد 

دي قصة من بريدي .. عجبتني جدا .. وأرجو ما تكونش مكررة 

قرر المحتال وزوجته الدخول الى مدينة قد اعجبتهم 

ليمارسا اعمال النصب والاحتيال على أهل تلك المدينة
من اليوم الأول اشترى المحتال حمــارا وملأ فمه بليرات من الذهب رغما عنه

وأخذه إلى حيث تزدحم الأقدام في السوق
لمح الحمـــار مراهقة في السوق .. فنهق 
فتساقطت النقود من فمه ... 

فتجمع الناس حول المحتال الذي اخبرهم ان الحمــار كلما نهق تتساقط النقود من فمه
بدون تفكيرا بدأت المفاوضات حول بيع الحمــار الذي اشتراه كبير التجار بمبلغ كبير

لكنه اكتشف بعد ساعات بأنه وقع ضحية عملية نصب غبية
فانطلق مع التجار فورا إلى بيت المحتال وطرقوا الباب

فقالت زوجته انه غير موجود

 لكنها سترســـل الكلب وسوف يحضره فــــــورا

فعلا أطلقت الكلب الذي كان محبوسا فهـــرب لا يلوي على شيء

لكن زوجها عاد بعد قليل وبرفقته كلب يشبه تماما الكلب الذي هرب
 طبعا التجار نسوا لماذا جاؤوا وفاوضوه على شراء الكلب

واشتراه احدهم بمبلغ كبير طبعا

ثم ذهب إلى البيت وأوصى زوجته ان تطلقه ليحضره بعد ذلك 

فأطلقت الزوجة الكلب لكنهم لم يروه بعد ذلك
 عرف التجار أنهم تعرضوا للنصب مرة أخرى فانطلقوا إلى بيت المحتال
ودخلوا عنوة فلــم يجــدوا سوى زوجته

فجلسوا ينتظرونه ولما جاء نظر إليهم ثم إلى زوجته

وقال لها:لمـاذا لم تقومي بواجبـات الضيافة لهـؤلاء الأكـارم؟؟

فقالت الزوجة : إنهم ضيوفك فقم بواجبهم أنت
  فتظاهر الرجل بالغضب الشديد وأخــرج من جيبه سكينا مزيفا من
ذلك النوع الذي يدخل فيه النصل بالمقبض وطعنها في الصدر حيث كان
هناك بالونا مليئا بالصبغة الحمراء فتظاهرت بالموت

صار الرجال يلومونه على هذا التهور

فقال لهم :لا تقلقوا ... فقد قتلتها أكثر من مرة وأستطيع أعادتها للحياة

وفورا اخرج مزمارا من جيبه وبدأ يعزف

فقامت الزوجة على الفور أكثر حيوية ونشاطا
وانطلقت لتصنع القهوة للرجال المدهوشين

نسى الرجال لماذا جاءوا ، وصاروا يفاوضونه على المزمار حتى اشتروه بمبلغ كبير

وعاد الذي فاز به وطعن زوجته وصار يعزف فوقها ساعات فلم تصحو

وفي الصباح سأله التجار عما حصل معه فخاف ان يقول لهم انه
قتل زوجته فادعى ان المزمار يعمل وانه تمكن من إعادة إحياء زوجته
فاستعاره التجار منه .... وقتل كل منهم زوجته

بالتالي ...طفح الكيل مع التجار



فذهبوا إلى بيته ووضعوه في كيس وأخذوه ليلقوه بالبحر

ساروا حتى تعبوا فجلسوا للـــراحة فنــاموا

صار المحتال يصرخ من داخل الكيس
فجاءه راعي غنم وسأله عن سبب وجوده داخل كيس وهؤلاء نيام

فقال له بأنهم يريدون تزويجه من بنت كبير التجار في الإمارة

لكنه يعشق ابنة عمه ولا يريد بنت الرجل الثري

طبعا ... أقتنع صاحبنا الراعي بالحلول مكانه في الكيس طمعا بالزواج من ابنه تاجر التجار 

فدخل مكانه بينما اخذ المحتال أغنامه وعاد للمدينة

ولما نهض التجار ذهبوا والقوا الكيس بالبحر وعادوا للمدينة مرتاحين 

لكنهم وجدوا المحتال أمامهم ومعه ثلاث مئة رأس من الغنم
فسألوه فأخبرهم بأنهم لما القوه بالبحر خرجت حورية وتلقته وأعطته ذهبا وغنما وأوصلته للشاطيء

أخبرته بأنهم لو رموه بمكان ابعد عن الشاطيء لأنقذته اختها الأكثر ثراء

والتي كانت ستنقذه وتعطيه آلاف الرؤوس من الغنم

وهي تفعل ذلك مع الجميع ...

كان المحتال يحدثهم وأهل المدينة يستمعون فانطلق الجميع إلى البحر والقوا بأنفسهم فيه

(عليهم العوض)

صارت المدينة بأكملها ملكا للمحتال ...


الممثلون

المحتال = شركات الاتصالات(الأختلاسات)

زوجة المحتال = موظفينها

أهل المدينة = عملائها

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى القصة دى اخى العزيز .... الصعيدى
والله موتتنى من الضحك ... بس تعرف البلد دى فعلا تستاهل اللى جرالها مش ممكن مستوى الغباء دا دول وجودهم خطر على البشرية ههههههههههه

اشكرك 
 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة اوى القصة دى اخى العزيز .... الصعيدى
> والله موتتنى من الضحك ... بس تعرف البلد دى فعلا تستاهل اللى جرالها مش ممكن مستوى الغباء دا دول وجودهم خطر على البشرية ههههههههههه
> 
> اشكرك


*العفو أختي الكريمة جيهان .. الحقيقة أنا باستفيد كتير أوي من موضوع (من بريدي الخاص)  ده .. جزاك الله كل خير .. وتقبلي تحياتي *

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخى الفاضل الصعيدى
تسلم ايدك
اختيار موفق جدا
 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

> اخى الفاضل الصعيدى
> تسلم ايدك
> اختيار موفق جدا


أشكرك أختي الكريمة على مرورك الكريم وتعليقك الجميل .. تقبلي تحياتي :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

صباح الخير عليكم

القصة دي جاتلي على الإيميل .. أرجو أن تكون صحيحة




تقبل الله منا ومنكم

وأحسن ختامنا جميعا
 :king:

----------


## الصعيدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أسعد الله صباحكم بكل خير

قرأت هذا المقال على صفحة أحد الصدقاء على الفيس بوك

*أردوغان...كفى...إرحمنا أرجوك!؟*
د. حمدي شعيب | 03-11-2009 23:00

ذات مساء طيب، في تسعينيات القرن العشرين؛ أثناء عملي في المملكة العربية السعودية، أذن علينا المغرب في طريقنا في رحلة العمرة من المدينة إلى مكة؛ فأنزوينا إلى أحد المساجد؛ لنصلي المغرب!.
ودخلت إلى الصف؛ وهالني الصوت الرائع الملائكي للإمام؛ وهو يقرأ سورة الضحى، حتى انهمرت دموعي من سحر التلاوة!؟.
وبعد أن انتهى الإمام من الصلاة، التفتت إليه؛ فألجمتني المفاجأة؛ فخرجت لأقابل زوجتي؛ والتي صلت في الصفوف الخلفية، وبادرتني بمفاجأة أخرى وهي تسأل متعجبة ومتأثرة: من هذا الإمام المؤثر؟!.
فهتفت بها: إنه رجب الطيب أردوغان، وسأذهب إليه وأحييه وجميع مرافقيه في الحافلة التي تقف وراءك، ولكي أبلغه سلامنا جميعاً إلى أستاذه رئيس وزراء تركيا نجم الدين أربكان، ولنعلن إعجابنا وسرورنا بتجربتهم الرائدة في قيادة تركيا، وفي انتخابات حرة هزت العالم!؟.
وكانت المفاجأة الثالثة؛ أنني وجدته لا يتحدث العربية أو الإنجليزية؛ بل التركية فقط، وكان المترجم وسيطاً ينقل إلي كلينا جوانب هذا الحوار واللقاء الطيب الدافيء!؟.
ثم توالت المفاجآت؛ عندما سألني عن مصر، وأحوالها، وأخبار أهلها؛ وكأنه يتابع كل دقائقها، وكأنه ينظر إلى ثقلها ويحترم قوتها ومكانتها ومكانة أهلها وريادتها وريادتهم!؟.
وودعته ورفاقه، واستشعرت خيراً؛ بأن هذا اللقاء الطيب الدافيء الأخوي من علامات قبول هذه العمرة المباركة!؟.
وقلت في نفسي أيها الرجل أنت ومن معكم من تلاميذ أربكان، لقد أتعبتمونا بريادتكم للنهوض الحضاري ببلدكم، وفي نفس الوقت تحافظون وتوازنون مسيرتكم؛ بهذا الجانب الطيب في سلوكياتكم تمنيت وحلمت حلماً مسكيناً؛ وهو أن أرى مسئولاً في بلدنا ذات الريادة الإسلامية وهو يؤم الناس، أو على الأقل تكون سيرته حسنة ولو يترفع عن التعدي على أراضي مصرنا المسكينة، أو يبتعد عن عيوننا؛ فلا يظهر على شاشتنا الفضية وهو يتحدث عن الشفافية، وعن عصر الشفافية، وعن ...!!!؟؟؟.
بلدنا بتتحطم بينا!؟:
ثم شغلتني أيامها قضية أخرى؛ وهي التي أظهرت نبوغه القيادي المبكر؛ وهي تلك النقلة الحضارية التي أنتقلت بها مدينته (استانبول) أو (القسطنطينية)؛ عندما كان يرأس مجلسها المحلي؛ لتفوز بجائزة أفضل وأجمل وأنظف مدينة عالمية!؟.
وهو السبب الآخر الذي أتعبنا وأشعرنا بمدى الصغار؛ فنحن لم نزل نتعثر في البحث عن حل لإشكالية حضارية ومشروع قومي خطير وحديث كل منتدى ألا وهو مشروع التخلص من القمامة!؟.
أقول هذا وأنا أتعثر بين أكوام القمامة؛ التي تنبعث من كل ركن في مدننا الحضارية المسكينة!؟.
ونقترح أن يتغير الشعار الآن من (مصر بتتقدم بينا) إلى (مصر بتتقذر بينا)!!!؟.
من المراهقة ... إلى الرشد!؟:
ثم كانت الحركة التصحيحية الحزبية التي قام بها ورفاقه النشطاء، على نهج أستاذه أربكان؛ لتبلغ بهم مسيرة الحركة الإسلامية في تركيا درجة عظيمة من النضج ليذهلونا ـ كمعجبين في كل العالم بتوجهاتهم الواعية ـ بأنهم قد استعلوا على أخطر معوقات الطريق؛ ليحققوا الحلول الحضارية لعدة إشكاليات مزمنة ومستعصية؛ وأخطرها كما أراها من إطلاعي المتواضع على الأحداث:
1-إشكالية العلاقة بين الثابت والمتغير في الحركة، وذلك في ديناميكية رائعة تستعلي على المعوقات!.
2-إشكالية عض الإصابع بين طرفي مقص القوى التركية؛ فتجاوزوا مرحلة الصراع الدامي بين توجهات حزبهم الراديكالية، والمؤسسة العسكرية الأتاتوركية المهيمنة!.
3-حققوا بتوازنهم البراجماتي، وسيرهم الواعي على صراط الميزان الاجتماعي والدولي، وبتجربة عملية الحل الحضاري لإشكالية طالما صدعوا رؤوسنا بها وهي إشكالية العلاقة بين الدعوي والسياسي!؟.
4-ولم يلعبوا على منهجية خطيرة في مسيرة الحركات والأحزاب؛ وهي العقلية التبريرية.
فلم تعجزهم المعوقات، ولم يستكبروا على الأخطاء؛ فاعترفوا بها وصححوها في مهدها، ولم يداهنوا معارضيهم ، ولم يخدعوا مناصريهم، ولم يخجلوا من قواعدهم الواعدة!؟.
فأشعرونا أكثر بمدى ما وصلت إليه مسيرتهم الرائدة؛ والتي انتقلوا بها من مرحلة المراهقة إلى مرحلة الرشد والنضج!؟.
رجولة ... وخنوع!؟:
ثم جاءت محنة غزة!؟.
ورأينا كلنا موقفه الثابت الشامخ الواضح من المعتدي؛ بينما نحن نعاونه ونبارك غزوة على إخواننا!؟.
ثم رأينا موقفه الرجولي الشامخ؛ وهو يوقف ـ ولأول مرة في حياة جيلنا الحالم المسكين ـ هذا المتغطرس القبيح شيمون بيريز في منتدى دافوس؛ بينما رجالنا يصمتون ولا يتحدثون ولا يخجلون، وينسون أن التاريخ قاسي في تعامله مع الأحداث وصانعيها؛ فإما يسطرهم في صفحاته الناصعات، وإما يضعهم في مزبلته!؟.
لقد أتعبونا هؤلاء القوم وأشعرونا؛ أنهم الشموخ في زمن الانكسار، وأن الرجولة لا يقابلها إلا الخنوع!؟.
أخلاقيات قيادية ... نفتقدها!؟:
ومنذ شهور قليلة سررت جداً عندما رأيت مجموعة من الصور له ولزوجته في مناسبة اجتماعية موحية؛ وهي حفل عرس ابنه رفيق دربه الرئيس عبد الله جول!؟.
لقد فوجئت أنهن محجبات محترمات ملتزمات، في بلد الصراعات وفي زمن التناقضات وفي زمن الفتن الهائجات المائجات!؟.
وقد تأثرت بسلوك العروس الملتزمة، وهي تقبل يدي والدها الفاضل على الملأ!؟.
فأي بشر هؤلاء وأي اعتزاز بالأصول والأخلاقيات؛ لقد أتعبوني كحالم مسكين، وهو يرى قادته، ومسؤولي بلده المسكين، وهم يتسابقون إلى محو هويتهم وهوية وطنهم، وأدعو الله ألا يريك أو يسمعك أخبار حفلات أعراسهم وما يصنع فيها أبناء زمن الحنطرة والتحنطر و(إييييييه) الشعبانية!؟.
يا إلهي؛ أي انحطاط يحاصرنا ويهدد أخلاقياتنا ويدمر هويتنا، وصرخت: (يا رب؛ أشمعنى إحنا)!؟.
انتماء ... واغتراب:
ومنذ أيام قلائل وصلني على زاويتي في (الفيس بوك) مقطعاً لفيلم فيديو يظهر هذا الرجل المتعب؛ في لقطة معبرة ومؤثرة؛ وهو يسير مع زملائه من الرؤساء الأوربيين ليأخذوا صورة تذكارية على سلالم المؤتمر، وأثناء صعوده وجدناه ينحني على الأرض ليلتقط علماً صغيراً لتركيا من بين أعلام الدول المشاركة والتي سقطت أثناء مراسم الاحتفال، ثم وضعها في جيبه؛ حتى لا يدوسها أحداً بقدمه!؟.
فتأثرت جداً وأرسلت هذا المقطع المؤثر لأصدقائي؛ لأتعبهم واختبرهم كما تعبت وسألتهم سؤال الحالم المسكين المتألم لضياع الانتماء والمستشعر بمدى الاغتراب الذي يحاصره: ترى لو وجدت علم بلدك على الأرض؛ فماذا أنت صانع به؟!.
وجائتني التعليقات الدامية التي يجمعها حالة اغتراب وصفها شاعر الملاحم الإسلامية كامل أمين:
اجتاز في وطني وفي أهلي عمراً ... من الحزن طالت فيه أسفاري
مهاجرٌ وبلادي تحت راحلتــي ... ولاجئ رغم أني صاحب الدار
فمنك لله يا أردوغان، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.
أجندته ...وهموم الفقراء:
ومنذ أيام وصلتني مجلة (المجتمع الكويتية) العدد (1869) بتاريخ (18/9/2009) وفي الصفحة (11)؛ أن هذا الرجل في أحد أيام رمضان قد فاجأ الجدة الفقيرة المسنة (عائشة أولجون) وزوجها المشلول القعيد القاطنين في إحدى عشوائيات العاصمة أنقرة، وتناول معهم الإفطار، ثم زار عدداً من الأسر الفقيرة فاطمأن عليهم، واستمع لشكواهم في مظاهرة حب دافئة!؟.
فاستنكرت في نفسي تصرفاته المستفزة لنا، وقلت في نفسي؛ ألم يجد هذا الرجل أمكنة وبشر أنظف من هؤلاء ليزورهم أمام العدسات؟!.
ألا يوجد عندهم (كارفور) ليزوره؟!.
ألم يجد قعدة على ترعة تزدحم بضفادع بشرية أمنية، في خص يبنيه رجال أمنه، وفي ضيافة ممثل قدير من أمنه، وعلى شاي صنعه رجال أمنه؟!.
حتى أنت ... يا أحمد يا منصور!؟:
لم أكد أنتهي من هذا الهم، وأشعر بشيء من التنفيس عن هموم الحالم المسكين؛ حتى هوى على رأسي المسكين هذه الكلمات:
(صناعة التاريخ حرفة لا يجيدها إلا الرجال)!؟. (نحن استمعنا إلى صوت شعبنا)!!؟.
(وأنه لن يملأ الفراغ الذي ستتركه أمريكا في المنطقة عاجلاً أم آجلاً إلا صناع التاريخ، إلا دول قوية وحكومات تسمع لصوت شعبها، أما الأقزام الذين مشوا ويمشون في ركاب أمريكا وإسرائيل؛ فإن مصيرهم سيكون لا شك مصيرها، وسوف ينالون؛ دون شك مكانتهم المرموقة في مزبلة التاريخ!؟).
وقد اقتطفتها دون تعليق من مقال رائع لا يجب أن يفوت أحد؛ وعنوانه (الأتراك يعيدون صناعة التاريخ) للصديق الحبيب والإعلامي الرائع (أحمد منصور) في عدد الأربعاء الأسبوعي لجريدة الدستور (21 أكتوبر 2009م)!؟.
فأحببت أن أختم بهذين العتابين الحزينين:
الأول: (كفانا هموماً ومقارنة بين مواقف الرجولة، ومواقف الخزي التي تحاصرنا وتقتلنا يوماً بعد يوم؛ خاصة ما أصابني بعد قراءة هذه الإنجازات العبقرية المذهلة التي صنعها هذا الرجل الشامخ؛ والتي وردت في مقال الدستور، ولا أجد عتاباً أبلغ من عتاب قيصر لبروتوس: حتى أنت يا أحمد يا منصور)!؟.
الثاني: (أيها الرجل؛ من سلطك علينا؛ كفانا هموماً؛ نستشعرها ونحن نتابع إنجازاتك ومواقفك يوماً بعد يوم، لأنني كحالم مسكين؛ في حالة من التناقض الداخلي والتشرذم النفسي؛ لوقوعي بين شعورين قاتلين يتجاذباني؛ لأنني أزداد فخراً بك، وفي نفس الوقت استشعر مدى الصغار الذي يحاصر أحلامي المسكينة في التغيير مثلكم!؟.
فالأفضل أن تبتعد عنا؛ فأنت في كوكب غير كوكبنا؛ وإن صممت على هذه المواقف، ولم ترعوى عن مسيرة الصعود؛ فستشعرنا بمدى هبوطنا، وستكشف سوآتنا، وتفضح كوكبنا؛ أرجوك أرحمنا، ودعنا في حالنا)!؟.

مع تحيات الحالم المسكين:
د. حمدي شعيب
استشاري أطفال ـ زميل الجمعية الكندية لطب الأطفال (cps)ـ عضو رابطة الأدب الإسلامي العالمية

----------


## صفحات العمر

_أنظر بتمعن في هذه الصورة ، ودقق النظر_ 





بعد ذلك اقرأ ما كتب تحت الصورة 



*ليس هناك مكان كاف للنوم*
ومع ذلك فقد استطاعوا أن يجدوا مكاناً لنوم القط والكلب 
*الماء يتساقط من السقف*
ومع ذلك فقد ارتسمت على وجه الأب ابتسامة مسالمة وهو ممسك بالمظلّة .. فالمشكلة ليست معقّدة 
*قدم السرير مكسورة*
ومع ذلك قطعتان من الخشب أو الأحجار كفيلة بالقيام بالمهمة كأفضل ما يكون  
*ليس السعيد في هذا العالم من ليس لديه مشاكل* 
*ولكن السعداء حقيقة هم أولئك الذين تعلّموا* 
*كيف يحلون مشاكلهم* 
*ويقتنعون بتلك الأشياء البسيطة التي لديهم* 

*نصيحة* 
*احتفظ بابتسامتك دائماً مهما كانت الظروف* 
*إشكر الله على نعمه الكثيره* 
*ومهما إبتلاك* 
*فأصبر* 
*وإحتسب* 
*وإبتسم*
*لا تظن أن مشكلتك أكبر مشاكل العالم* 
*ولكن إعلم أنه يوجد من أفقر منك* 
*ومن أتعس منك* 
*ومن يرضى فله الرضا*
*الرضا أعظم نعمه ...* 
_تحلى بها مهما حدث لك_

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح البريد الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :**قناعـــــــــــــات* *قبل خمسين سنة كان هناك اعتقاد أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يقطع ميل في اقل من أربعة دقائق  ..
وان أي شخص يحاول كسر الرقم سوف ينفجر قلبه !!
ولكن أحد الرياضيين سأل هل هناك شخص حاول وانفجر قلبه فجأته الإجابة بالنفي ..!!
فبدأ بالتمرن حتى استطاع أن يكسر الرقم ويقطع مسافة ميل في اقل من أربعة دقائق  في البداية ظن العالم انه مجنون أو أن ساعته غير صحيحةلكن بعد أن رأوه صدقوا الأمر واستطاع في نفس العام أكثر من 100 رياضيأن يكسر ذلك الرقم !!بالطبع القناعة السلبية هي التي منعتهم أن يحاولوا من قبل  فما أن زالت القناعة حتى استطاعوا أن يبدعوا ..
حقاً إنها القناعات ..
في حياتنا توجد كثير من القناعات السلبية التي نجعلها شماعة للفشل ..فكثيراً ما نسمع كلمة : مستحيل , صعب , لا أستطيع .
وهذه ليس إلا قناعات سالبة ليس لها من الحقيقة شيء  والإنسان الجاد يستطيع التخلص منها بسهولة 
فلماذا لا نكسر تلك القناعات السالبة بإرادة من حديد 
 نشق من خلالها طريقنا إلى القمة  .
ضع الكأس … وارتح قليلاً
في يوم من الأيام كان محاضر يلقي محاضرة عن التحكم بضغوط وأعباء الحياة لطلابه.
فرفع كأساً من الماء وسأل المستمعين ما هو في اعتقادكم وزن هذا الكأس من الماء؟
وتراوحت الإجابات بين 50 جم إلى 500 جم
فأجاب المحاضر: لا يهم الوزن المطلق لهذا الكأس، فالوزن هنا يعتمد على المدة التي أظل ممسكاً فيها هذا الكأس فلو رفعته لمدة دقيقة لن يحدث شيء ولو حملته لمدة ساعة فسأشعر بألم في يدي، ولكن لو حملته لمدة يوم فستستدعون سيارة إسعاف. الكأس له نفس الوزن تماماً، ولكن كلما طالت مدة حملي له كلما زاد وزنه.
فلو حملنا مشاكلنا وأعباء حياتنا في جميع الأوقات فسيأتي الوقت الذي لن نستطيع فيه المواصلة، فالأعباء سيتزايد ثقلها. فما يجب علينا فعله هو أن نضع الكأس ونرتاح قليلا قبل أن نرفعه مرة أخرى.
فيجب علينا أن نضع أعباءنا بين الحين والآخر لنتمكن من إعادة النشاط ومواصلة حملها مرة أخرى.
فعندما تعود من العمل يجب أن تضع أعباء ومشاكل العمل ولا تأخذها معك إلى البيت، لأنها ستكون بانتظارك غداً وتستطيع حملها..* 




*في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

تسلم ايدك استاذ احمد
بريد مميز
بس مش كل الناس بتقدر تفصل بين همومها واعبائها وبين حياتها
للأسف
ياريته ممكن ..

سلمت يداك
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخت العزيزة .. بنت شهريار .. 

شكرا جزيلا لكي ..

هذه القدرة التي تحدثتي عنها .. موجود لدينا جميعاً .. و لكن بنسب متفاوتة .. بل تمر بأشكال مختلفة مع نفس الانسان .. مثلاً أنا و لمدة تزيد عن الخمسة و العشرون عاما أو يزيد لم أتحدث عن عملي من قريب أو بعيد داخل المنزل .. اللهم أخبار خفيفة علي فترات زمنية .. مثل الحديث عن ترقية أو نقل من مكان لآخر .. لكن مع تقدم السن .. تبدأ مقاومة الانسان في التغيير في إتجاه السالب .. 

لو وضعتي هذه النقطة في بؤرة تركيزك .. هاتقدري إن شاء الله ..

خالص تحياتي ..

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** شعرة بين الذكاء و و و الغير ذكاء ..*
 
*تقول صاحبة القصة

**زرت صديقة لي منذ مدة**وقد كانت هذه الصديقة* *لاتشكو ابدآً من تكاسل زوجها ،**لـشراء حاجات وأغراض البيت 
**بل العكس فكل ماتريده موجود**رغم عدم وجود سائق يجلب لها الطلبات** 
وفي زيارة لي احتجت إلى ورقه وقلم ، لأكتب طريقة(وصفة أكل)* 
 *قد تذوقتها عندها واعجبتني* *..

**قالت : افتحي هذا الدرج ستجدي فيه ورقه وقلم**.

**فقلبت بالدفتر كي اجد صفحه فارغه اكتب فيها ولكن مالفت نظري* 
 * ان هذا دفتر تدوينحاجات المنزل**والجميل في الأمر انها كتبت طلبات المنزل بشكل مثير و جميل* *.
**وعندها علمت السر وعدم تذمر زوجها ، من إحضار طلبات المنزل**فانظروا ماذا كتبت؟؟**

**جبنة بيضاء مثل قلبك**

....* *قشطه يا قشطه* *..

....* *سكر مثل دمك* *..* 
 *طماطم مثل لون خدودك* *شطه مثل مشاعرك* *

....* *عسل يا عمري* *..

....* *زعفران مثل لون قلبك* *..

....* *صابون مثل ملمسك* *..

.....**شكولاته يا حلو* *.
**
:**فقلبت ذاكرتي وفي اسلوبي في كتابة الحاجات* *بيض ـ سكرـ ولاتنسى حليب الاطفال ـ وخمسه علب صلصه_ طحينه _ رز* *.


**وليست طريقتي انا فقط بل انتم كذلك ؟**فضحكت بشده من أسلوبها الدلوع**.

**فدخلت علي وأنا أضحك ، وقالت : ماذا يضحكك ؟؟**فـقلت لها إني قرأت الورقة فـابتسمت وقالت

**كوني له إمرأة يكن لك رجلاً* 
 
 *عدت للبيت* *وفي أول زياره لزوجي للسوبر ماركت* *.
**كتبت ل**حبيبي
**بصل مثل ريحة حلقك 
**بيتنجان مثل لونك
**طماطم بلون عيونك 
**قرنبيط مثل شعرك
**بطاطس مثل خشمك
**ربطة جرجير  مثل شنبك
**ورق عنب مثل ودانك
**وثوم من ريحتك
**مساحة بطولك
**ولاتنسى قبل العيد تجيبلنا خروف....مثلك* *ولا تتأخر**.* 
*وقد كانت آخر مرة تكتب طلبات المنزل لأنها طلقت بالتلاتة*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص* *: تعلم كيف تشرب القهوة*  *في إحدى الجامعات* 
 *التقى بعض خريجيها في منزل أستاذهم*  *بعد سنوات طويلة من مغادرة مقاعد الدراسة*  *وبعد أن حققوا نجاحات كبيرة في حياتهم العملية*  *ونالوا أرفع المناصب وحققوا الاستقرار المادي والاجتماعي*  *وبعد عبارات التحية والمجاملة*  *طفق كل منهم يتأفف من ضغوط العمل*  *والحياة التي تسبب لهم الكثير من التوتر*  *'^'^'^'^'^'^ '^'*  *وغاب الأستاذ عنهم قليلا*  *ثم عاد يحمل أبريقا كبيرا من القهوة، ومعه أكواب من كل شكل ولون* 
 *أكواب صينية فاخرة*  *أكواب ميلامين*  *أكواب زجاج عادي*  *أكواب بلاستيك*  *وأكواب كريستال*  *فبعض الأكواب كانت في منتهى الجمال*  *تصميماً ولوناً وبالتالي كانت باهظة الثمن* 
*بينما كانت هناك أكواب من النوع الذي*
 *تجده في أفقر البيوت*  *'^'^'^'^'^'^ '^'*  *:* *قال الأستاذ لطلابه* 

 *تفضلوا ، و ليصب كل واحد منكم لنفسه القهوة*  *وعندما بات كل واحد من الخريجين ممسكا بكوب تكلم الأستاذ مجددا* 
*هل لاحظتم ان الأكواب الجميلة فقط هي التي* *وقع عليها*
 *اختياركم* 
 *وأنكم تجنبتم الأكواب العادية ؟؟؟*  *انه لمن الطبيعي ان يتطلع الواحد منكم الى ما هو أفضل*  *ولكنكم لم تفعلوا ذلك!!وهذا بالضبط ما يسبب لكم القلق والتوتر*  *ما كنتم بحاجة اليه فعلا هو القهوة وليس الكوب!!*  *تهافتم على الأكواب الجميلة الثمينة.....و بعد ذلك لاحظت أن كل واحد منكم كان*  *مراقباً للأكواب التي في أيدي الآخرين*  *'^'^'^'^'^'^ '^'*  *فلو كانت الحياة هي القهوة*  *فإن الوظيفة والمال والمكانة الاجتماعية هي الأكواب*  *وهي بالتالي مجرد أدوات ومواعين تحوي الحياة*  *ونوعية الحياة (القهوة) تبقى نفسها لا تتغير* 
*و عندما نركز فقط على الكوب فإننا نضيع فرصة الاستمتاع بالقهوة* *وبالتالي أنصحكم بعدم الاهتمام بالأكواب والفناجين* 
 *وبدل ذلك أنصحكم بالاستمتاع بالقهوة*  *'^'^'^'^'^'^ '^'* 
*في الحقيقة هذه آفة* *يعاني منها* *الكثيرون*  *فهناك نوع من الناس لا يحمد الله* *على ما هو فيه* 
 *: مهما بلغ من نجاح*  *لأنه يراقب دائما* *ما* *عند الآخرين* 
 *يتزوج بامرأة جميلة وذات خلق*  *ولكنه يظل معتقدا ان غيره تزوج بنساء أفضل من زوجته*  *ينظر الى البيت الذي يقطنه ويحدث نفسه ان غيره*  *يسكن في بيت افخم و ارقى*   *وبدلا من الاستمتاع بحياته مع اهله و ذويه*
 
*يظل يفكر بما لدى غيره** ويقول** :**ليت لدي ما**لديهم**!*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص* :*للمعرفة فقط والتجاوز عن الاخطاء* 

*أمثال محرمة ..للأسف الشديد أغلبنا يستعملها فى حياته اليومية


* *1- رزق الهبل على المجانين!! :>*
* فالرزق هو لله وحدة ولا أحد يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره رزقاً ولا نفعاً و لاموتاً ولا نشوراً، قال الله فى كتابه العزيز:{ إنَّ اْللهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقٌ ذُو القُوَّةِ المَتيِنُ }(الذاريات:5( ، فالرزق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى يقسمه لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا هو...*  *
2- لا بيرحم ولا بيخلى رحمة ربنا تنزل !!

 كلمة لا ينبغي لنا أن نقولها على الإطلاق... فالله تعالى لا يؤوده شئ ولا ينازعه فى سلطانه منازع
قال الله جل و علا: { مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِن رَّحْمَةٍ فَلاَ مُمْسِكَ لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلاَ مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِن  بَعْدِهِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }(فاطر-2)> فمن هذا المخلوق الذى يستطيع أن يمنع رحمة الله ، فهذا القول لا يجوز 

 3- ثور الله فى برسيمه!!*  *:كلمة عجيبة، هل هناك ثور لله !! وثيران أخرى للناس !!، و لماذا ثور الله يرمز له بالغباء والبلاهة من دون الثيران الأخرى ؟!! كلام محرم.. غير أنه سوء أدب مع الله تعالى.... قال تعالى: { مَّا لَكُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَاراً } (نوح-13).*  *4- أنا عبد المأمور !! :>* 
*هذه كلمة خاطئة لأننا كلنا عبيد لله الواحد الاحد القهار، هي توحي أن قائلها ليس عليه أي ذنب إذا أمره رئيسه بفعل ما يغضب الله ، و الحقيقة غير ذلك ، فكل إنسان مسئول عن أفعاله مسئولية كاملة ، فعن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُما عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: ' على المرء المسلم السمع والطاعة فيما أحب وكره، إلا أن يؤمر بمعصية، فإذا أمر بمعصية فلا سمع ولا طاعة ' مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيهِ.*   *5- يا مستعجل عطلك الله !! :>*   *وطبعا الغلط واضح فالله جل شأنه لا يعطل أحدا.
* *ولكن العجلة ( الإستعجال) هي خطأ لحديث أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: ( التأني من الله والعجلة من الشيطان.. ) الحديث رواه أبو يعلى و رجاله رجال الصحيح/
** انظر صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب للألباني المجلد الثاني (برقم-1572).
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن أحدكم ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله ما يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغت فيكتب الله له بها رضوانه إلى يوم يلقاه، وإن أحدكم ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله ما يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغت فيكتب الله له بها سخطه إلى يوم القيامة).
رواه ابن ماجه وابن حبان في صحيحه وروى الترمذي والحاكم المرفوع منه وصححاه/ وانظر صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب للألباني المجلد الثاني (برقم-2247). 

6-البقيه فى حيــــــــــــا تك> ما هذه البقيه؟*  *لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله هل يموت إنسان قبل انقضاااااء عمره بحيث تكون البقيه يرثها أحد أوليائه ، سبحان الله هذا بهتان عظيم . لن يموت إنسان قبل أن يستكمل آخر لحظة فى عمره*  *قال تعالى )(فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعه ولا يستقدمون )) 

7- )لاحول الله )*  *وهنا يريد الاختصار .. ولكن المعنى نفي أن يكون لله حول أو قوة..*  *8- الباقي على الله*  *هذه الكلمة دائما ما تتردد على لسان الأطباء ومن أنجز عملا..* *وهي مذمومة شرعا .....
**والواجب علينا التأدب مع الله..
والأحرى أن يقال : أديت ماعلي والتوفيق من الله 

9- شاء القدر*  *لأن القدر أمر معنوي والله هو الذي يشاء) سبحانه) ...>*  *10- فلان شكله غلط*  *وهو من أعظم الأغلاط الجارية على ألسنة الناس ......* *لأن فيه تسخط من خلق الله وسخرية به ..
**قال تعالى ( لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم ) 

11- ))الله يلعن السنة , اليوم , الســاعة اللي شفتك فيها ))*  *اللعن (( الطرد من رحمة الله ))
وهذي من مشيئته وفي الصحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :: قال الله تعالى (( يؤذيني ابن آدم , يسب الدهر , وأنا الدهر , أقلب الليل والنهار ))* *وفي رواية أُخرى.. لا تسبوا الدهر فإن الله هو الدهر .. 
** 
12- زرع شيطانى أو طالع شيطانى>* 
*هذا قول خاطئ ، فإن الشيطان ، عليه لعنه الله ، لا زرع له ولا خلق له ،* *قال تعالى ( ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه ينابيع فى الارض ثم يخرج به زرعا مختلفا ألوانه ) والصواب نقول زرع رباني أو نبت رباني .....
** 
13- امســـك الخـــشب )) ((خمســـه في عينك )) (( خمسه وخميســـــه ))* 
*أمسك الخشب ومثل هذه الاقوال لن تدفع حسدا ولن تغير من قدر الله شيئا ، بل هو من الشــــرك .*  *ولا بأس من التحرز من العين والخوف مما قد تسببه من الاذى فإن العين حق ولها تأثير ولكن لا تأثير لها الا بإذن الله والتحرز من العين يكون بالرقية
وكانت رقية النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (( اللهم رب الناس ، مذهب الباس ، اشف انت الشافى لا شافى الا انت شفاء لا يغادر سقما  ))
والذي يجب عنــــد الخوف من العين قوله تعالى (( مـــا شــــاء الله لا قوه الا بالله )) فـــــإن كان يعتقد أن الخشب بذاته أو الخمسة وخميسة تدفع الضر من دون الله أو مع الله فهو شــــرك أكبــــر وإن كان يعتقد أنها سبب والله هو النافع الضار فهذا كذب على الشرع والقدر وهو ذريع للشرك فهو شرك أصغر وغير ذلك الكثير الكثير، فالحذر الحذر أيها المسلمون يرحمكم الله ,,*
 
*........................*


*في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : التفكير من خارج الصندوق 1*
*قديماً وفى أحدى قرى الهند الصغيرة، كان هناك مزارع غير محظوظ لاقتراضه مبلغاً كبيراً من المال من أحد مقرضى المال فى القرية.* 

* مقرض المال هذا – وهو عجوز وقبيح – أعجب ببنت المزارع الفاتنة، لذا قدم عرضاً بمقايضة.* *ولك بأنه سيعفى المزارع من القرض إذا زوجه إبنته.* 
* إرتاع المزارع وإبنته من هذا العرض. عندئذ إقترح مقرض المال الماكر بأن يدع المزارع وإبنته للقدر أن يقرر هذا الأمر. أخبرهم بأنه سيضع حصاتين واحدة سوداء والأخرى بيضاء فى كيس، وعلى الفتاة التقاط أحد الحصاتين.*
*1.إذا إلتقطت الحصاة السوداء، تصبح زوجته ويتنازل عن قرض أبيها* *2.إذا إلتقطت الحصاة البيضاء، لا تتزوجه ويتنازل عن قرض أبيها*
*3.إذا رفضت إلتقاط أى حصاة، سيسجن والدها* *كان الجميع واقفين على ممر مفروش بالحصى فى أرض المزارع، وحينما كان النقاش جارياً، إنحنى مقرض المال ليلتقط حصاتين.*
*  إنتبهت الفتاة حادة البصر لأن الرجل قد قد إلتقط حصاتين سوداوين ووضعهما فى الكيس. ثم طلب من الفتاة إلتقاط حصاة من الكيس.*
*الآن تخيل أنك كنت تقف هناك ، فبماذا ستنصح الفتاة ؟ إذا حللنا الموقف بعناية سنستنتج الإحتمالات التالية:*
*1.سترفض الفتاة إلتقاط الحصاة*
*2.يجب على الفتاة إظهار وجود حصاتين سوداوين فى كيس النقود وبيان أن مقرض المال رجل غشاش.*
*3.تلتقط الفتاة الحصاة السوداء وتضحى بنفسها لتنقذ أباها من الدين والسجن.* *تأمل لحظة فى هذه الحكاية، إنها تسرد حتى نقدر الفرق بين التفكير السطحى والتفكير المنطق. إن ورطة هذه الفتاة لا يمكن الإفلات منها إذا إستخدمنا التفكير المنطقى الإعتيادى. فكر بالنتائج التى ستحدث إذا إختارت الفتاة إجابة الأسئلة المنطقية فى الأعلى.*

*مرة أخرى، ماذا ستنصح الفتاة؟ حسناً هذا ما فعلته الفتاة:* *أدخلت الفتاة يدها فى كيس النقود وسحبت منه حصاة وبدون أن تفتح يدها وتنظر إلى لون الحصاة تعثرت وأسقطت الحصاة من يدها فى الممر المملوء بالحصى ، وبذلك لا يمكن الجزم بلون الحصاة التى إلتقطتها الفتاة. وسرعان ما صاحت: "يا لى من حمقاء، و لكننا نستطيع النظر فى الكيس للحصاة الباقية وعندئذ نعرف لون الحصاة التى إلتقطتها".*

*وبما أن الحصاة المتبقية سوداء، فإننا سنفترض أنها إلتقطت الحصاة البيضاء.*
*  وبما أن مقرض المال لن يجرؤ على فضح عدم أمانته فإن الفتاة قد غيرت بما ظهر أنه موقف مستحيل التصرف به إلى موقف نافع لأبعد الحدود.*

 *الدروس المستفادة من القصة:* *هناك حل لأعقدالمشاكل، ولكننا لا نحاول التفكير. إعمل بذكاء ولا تعمل بشكل مرهق.* 

 *أتمنى أن تكون حازت على رضاكم.*
* 
.........................

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : التفكير من خارج الصندوق 2 
*



 *كنت تقود سيارتك فى ليلة عاصفه .. وفى طريقك مررت بموقف للحافلات ، ورأيت ثلاثة أشخاص ينتظرون الحافلة وكان لديك متسع بسيارتك لراكب واحد فقط .. فأيهم ستقله معك؟* 


*1.إمرأة عجوز توشك على الموت* 
*2.صديق قديم سبق أن أنقذ حياتك* 
*3.الرجل أو المرأة المثالية والتى كنت تحلم بها طوال العمر* 


*كان هذا هو أحد الأسئلة التى تستخدم فى إستمارة طلب الإلتحاق بأحد الوظائف.* 
*يمكنك أن تقل السيدة العجوز لأنها توشك على الموت ، وربما من الأفضل إنقاذها أولاً.* 
*أو تستطيع أن تأخذ صديقك القديم لأنه قد سبق وأنقذ حياتك وقد تكون هذه هى الفرصة المناسبة لرد الجميل ، وفى كل الأحوال فإنك لن تكون قادراً على إيجاد حب أحلامك مرة اخرى.* 


*كان هنالك شخص واحد فقط تم ترشيحه لهذه الوظيفة (من بين 200 شخص تقدموا) وذلك لإجابته التى لاغبار عليها* 


*فكر فى إجابة مناسبة للسؤال قبل أن تقرأ إجابته* 



*بماذا أجاب؟*  
*؟*  
*؟*  
*؟*  
*؟*  
*؟*  
*؟*  
*؟*  

*؟*  
*؟*  
*؟*  
*؟*  

*قال ببساطة: سأعطى مفاتيح السيارة لصديقى القديم وأطلب منه توصيل السيدة العجوز ألى المستشفى فيما سأبقى أنا لأنتظر الحافلة بصحبة فتاة أحلامى.

*  *فى بعض الأوقات نستطيع أن نجنى أكثر إن تخلصنا من نظرتنا الضيقه للأمور.*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : التفكير من خارج الصندوق 3 & 4


*

*يحكى أن رجل أعمال ذهب إلى بنك فى مدينة نيويورك وطلب مبلغ 5000 دولار كقرض من البنك.* 
* يقول ِإنه يريد السفر إلى أوروبا لقضاء بعض الأعمال.* 
* البنك طلب من رجل الأعمال ضمانات لكى يعيد المبلغ ، لذا فقد سلم الرجل مفتاح سيارة الرولزرويس إلى البنك كضمان مالى.* *قام المختصون فى البنك بفحص السيارة وأوراقها الثبوتية ووجدوها سليمة ،* 
* وبهذا قبل البنك سيارة الرولزرويس كضمان وقام أحد العاملين بإيقاف السيارة فى مواقف البنك السفلية.* 
* ضحك رئيس البنك والعاملون كثيراً من الرجل لإيداعه سيارته الرولزرويس والتى تقدر بقيمة 250000 دولار كضمان لمبلغ مستدان وقدره 5000 دولار.* *بعد أسبوعين ، عاد رجل الأعمال من سفره وتوجه إلى البنك وقام بتسليم مبلغ 5000 دولار مع فوائد بقيمة 15.41 دولار. مدير القروض فى البنك قال: سيدى نحن سعداء جداً بتعاملك معنا ولكننا مستغربين أشد الإستغراب ،* 
* لقد بحثنا فى معاملاتك وحساباتك وقد وجدناك من أصحاب الملايين ، فكيف تستعير مبلغاً وقدره 5000 دولار وأنت لست بحاجة إليها؟* *هنا رد الرجل وهو يبتسم: سيدي، هل هناك مكان فى مدينة نيويورك الواسعة أستطيع إيقاف وترك سيارتى الرولزرويس لمدة أسبوعين بأجرة 15.41 دولار دون أن أجدها مسروقة بعد مجيئى من سفرى؟

* ********
* 
* *فى إمتحان الفيزياء فى جامعة كوبنهاجن بالدانمرك* *جاءت أحد أسئلة الإمتحان كالتالى: كيف تحدد إرتفاع ناطحة سحاب بإستخدام الباروميتر (جهاز قياس الضغط الجوى)؟* *الإجابة الصحيحة: بقياس الفرق بين الضغط الجوى على سطح الأرض وعلى سطح ناطحة السحاب.* *إحدى الإجابات إستفزت أستاذ الفيزياء وجعلته يقرر رسوب صاحب الإجابة بدون قراءة باقى إجاباته على الأسئلة الأخرى. الاجابة المستفزة هى: أربط الباروميتر بحبل طويل وأدلى الخيط من أعلى ناطحة السحاب حتى يمس الباروميتر الأرض ثم أقيس طول الخيط* *غضب أستاذ المادة لأن الطالب قاس له إرتفاع الناطحة بأسلوب بدائى ليس له علاقة بالباروميتر أو بالفيزياء ، تظلم الطالب مؤكداً أن إجابته صحيحة 100% وحسب قوانين الجامعة عين خبير للبت فى القضية.* *أفاد تقرير الحكم بأن إجابة الطالب صحيحة ولكنها لا تدل على معرفته بمادة الفيزياء.
 وتقرر إعطاء الطالب فرصة أخرى لاثبات معرفته العلمية. ثم طرح عليه الحكم نفس السؤال شفهياً.* *فكر الطالب قليلاً وقال: لدى إجابات كثيرة لقياس إرتفاع الناطحة ولا أدرى أيها أختار* * فقال الحكم: هات كل ما عندك* *فأجاب الطالب:* *1.**يمكن إلقاء الباروميتر من أعلى ناطحة السحاب على الأرض ، ويقاس الزمن الذى يستغرقه الباروميتر حتى يصل إلى الأرض وبالتالى يمكن حساب إرتفاع الناطحة. بإستخدام قانون الجاذبية الأرضية.* *2.**إذا كانت الشمس مشرقة ، يمكن قياس طول ظل الباروميتر وطول ظل ناطحة السحاب فنعرف إرتفاع الناطحة من قانون التناسب بين الظلين والطولين وذلك لعلمنا بطول الباروميتر.* *3.**إذا أردنا حلاً سريعاً يريح عقولنا ، فإن أفضل طريقة لقياس أرتفاع الناطحة بإستخدام الباروميتر هى أن نقول لحارس الناطحة: سنعطيك هذا الباروميتر الجديد هدية إذا قلت لنا كم يبلغ إرتفاع هذه الناطحة؟* *4.**أما إذا أردنا تعقيد الأمور فسنحسب إرتفاع الناطحة بواسطة الفرق بين الضغط الجوى على سطح الأرض وأعلى ناطحة السحاب بإستخدام الباروميتر.* *كان الحكم ينتظر الإجابة الرابعة التى تدل على فهم الطالب لمادة الفيزياء ، بينما الطالب يعتقد أن الإجابة الرابعة هى أسوأ الإجابات لأنها أصعبها وأكثرها تعقيداً.* *بقى أن نقول أن إسم هذا الطالب هو "نيلز بور" وهو لم ينجح فقط فى مادة الفيزياء ، بل إنه الدانمركى الوحيد الذى حاز جائزة نوبل فى الفيزياء وهو صاحب نموذج "بور" الذرى.*
* 
*  *******

*  *إذا كنت لا تقرأ إلا ما يُعجبك فقط .. فإنك إذاً لن تتعلم أبداً.*

*في رعاية الله دائماً ..*

----------


## غادة جاد

**



*اجمع ريش الطيور أو امسك لسانك*
*
ثار فلاح على صديقه وقذفه بكلمة جارحة، وما إن عاد إلى منزله، وهدأت أعصابه، بدأ يفكر باتزان: كيف خرجت هذه الكلمة من فمي؟! سأقوم وأعتذر لصديقي
بالفعل عاد الفلاح إلى صديقه، وفي خجل شديد قال له: أنا آسف فقد خرجت هذه الكلمة عفوا مني، اغفر لي
وتقبل الصديق اعتذاره، لكن عاد الفلاح ونفسُه مُرّة، كيف تخرج مثل هذه الكلمة من فمه
لم يسترح قلبه لما فعله.. فالتقى بشيخ القرية واعترف بما ارتكب، قائلا له: أريد يا شيخي أن تستريح نفسي، فإني غير مصدق أن هذه الكلمة خرجت من فمي
*******
قال له الشيخ: إن أردت أن تستريح إملأ جعبتك بريش الطيور، واعبر على كل بيوت القرية، وضع ريشة أمام كل منزل
في طاعة كاملة نفذ الفلاح ما قيل له، ثم عاد إلى شيخه متهللاً، فقد أطاع
*******
قال له الشيخ: الآن إذهب اجمع الريش من أمام الأبواب
عاد الفلاح ليجمع الريش فوجد الرياح قد حملت الريش، ولم يجد إلا القليل جدا أمام الأبواب، فعاد حزينا
عندئذ قال له الشيخ: كل كلمة تنطق بها أشبه بريشه تضعها أمام بيت أخيك، ما أسهل أن تفعل هذا؟! لكن ما أصعب أن ترد الكلمات إلى فمك
إذن عليك ان تجمع ريش الطيور.. او تمسك لسانك
*******
أحبابي تذكروا قول الله تعالى: ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد
وقول نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام: المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده 
********

**
*من طـارق فـاروق*
**
**

----------


## ahmedab216

*قصة جميلة جدا يا ميس غادة ..

سلمت يداك ..

و لكنها .. ليست مجرد قصة .. فهي واقع حي .. مررت به .. و فشلت في إصلاح ما أفسدته .. و أطاحت الرياح بالريش ..!!

لذا .. تأثرت بها كثيراً ..

لكي كل التحية ..

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : لا تُغضب غالياً . . ثم تؤجّل إرضاؤه إلى الغد** !!

*  *أبو**فهد**زميل عمل يبلغ من العمر نحو 50**عاما**
..
**في ليلة و بمناسبة سَكَنِهْ في منزل جديد**
**أقام مأدبة عشاء* *للزملاء**
**لبيت المأدبة وليتني لم ألبيها**
..
**يعلم الله** اني ندمت على ذهابي**
..
**خلوكم متابعين وبقولكم لمَ الندم**..
**تجمع**الزملاء وذهبنا له في منزله**
..
**بيننا المسن والشاب**..
**لفيف من الزملاء أكتظ** بهم مجلسه**..
**ثلاثة من أطفاله.. أخذوا مكانا في طرف المجلس**
..
..[* *محمد** و* *أنس** و* *معاذ** ]..
..
**كان أبو**فهد** يصب* *القهوه بشوشا ضاحكا فرحا*  *اتت* *اللحظة الحاسمة* *و التي قلبت فيها** كيانه**..
**قلبت فرحه لحزن**..
**وأبكيته دون أن أعلم ما يخفي هذا**الخمسيني**..*  *لم يرق لي صب ( أبو**فهد**)* *للقهوة**..
**كبير في السن ويصب القهوة لنا الشباب لم اتعودها في محيطي**
**وقمت* *و ألحّيت عليه كي أصبها**..
..
**لكنه حلف و أجبرني على الجلوس**
..
**قلت له* *ممتعضا أين* *فهد* *ليه ما ييجي يقابل الرجال ويساعد* *أبوه**
..
**لم أكن أعرف عن** فهد* *إلا أنه* *ابنه البكر* *و لهذا تمت تسميته أبو**فهد**
..
**كنت منتقل حديثا للإدارة ولم أعرف أسرار الزملاء ولا** أي أمر خاص لهم**
**كانوا بالنسبة لي صناديق مغلقه**..
**لا أعرف عن حياتهم الخاصة أي** شيء**..
**عندما سألت عن* *فهد**
..
**صمت المجلس عن بكرة** أبيه.. وتغيرت ملامح أبو**فهد**
..
**اختفت الابتسامة**..**
**ولجمت** الألسن**..**
**علمت أني أصبت وتراً حساساً**..**
**وصمت**
...
**لاح بوجهه بعد أن وضع الدلة على* *الطاولة**
**وخرج من المجلس وتبعه أطفاله الثلاثة**
//
**التفت على زميلي اللي** يجلس إلى جواري**..
**وقلت وش فيه..؟؟**
**قال**:* *فهد** ميت** و أنت ذكرتّه به**..
**قلت متى؟؟**
..
**قال من 10 سنوات**
..
**ياااااااه** عشر سنوات* *وما زال يذكره**..
..[* *يا لرقتك يا ابا**فهد**]..*  *..
**عاد ابو**فهد** بعد أن أفرغ ما به** وأثار البكاء باديّه على وجهه**
..
**تعشينا.. وأصريت أن أبقى حتى رحيل آخر الضيوف** وأقدم له الإعتذار**
..
**بالفعل عندما رحل آخر الزملاء اقتربت منه**
**وقلت: أنا**آسف* *لم أعلم ان** فهد* *ميت**..

**هذا قدره**..* *
**وهو طريق* *سيمشيه الجميع**..**
**التفت علي وقال.. حصل** خير**..**
**لا تعتذر فذكراه لا تغيب**
..
**قلت**:* *ولكن يا أبو**فهد**عشر سنوات.. وأنت تبكيه**..
**أين الإيمان** بالقدر**..
**قال.. أنا مؤمن بالقدر**
.. 
**حزني . .. لم يكن للوفاه** !!!
**فقد** فقدت معه طفلة أخرى في حادث وقع لنا ونحن عائدون للرياض قادمين من أبها في إحدى**الإجازة الصيفية ولم ابكها كما بكيته**
..
**مات وهو**يبكي**..
**مات بعد أن** اغضبته**..
**مات بعد أن* *ضربته**..
**لم يسعفني* *القدر* *لضمه**..
**لم يسعفني القدر**لتطييب خاطره**..
**لم* *يسعفني القدر* *لمسح دموعه**..**
//
**كان أبو**فهد**قادما من أبها بصحبة** عائلته**..
**كان* *فهد* *عمره عشر* *سنوات**
**..**
**وكان في المقعد**الخلفي لاهيا ومسببا ازعاجا لوالده**
**..**
**لم يحتمل أبو**فهد* *الأمر.. ونزل العقال وضربه* *ضربا مبرحا**
**..**
**بكى* *فهد**..* *وتألم والده**
.. 
**تألم** ومع ذلك قال في نفسه**..
**سأراضيه في الرياض** !!**
..
**وقع الحادث و**فهد* *يجهش بالبكاء**..
**مات** فهد* *وطفلة* *رضيعة**
..
**وأصيبت بقية العائلة وتم نقلهم للرياض على طائرة إخلاء**طبي**..*  *//
**يقول أبو**فهد**..
**ليته يعود لو لساعة**
..
**مات* *والحسرة في صدري**...
**فقط ارغب في ضمه** و مسح دموعة**
..
**أنا مؤمن بالقضاء والقدر**..
**ولكن ما زالت الحسرة في* *قلبي**
..
**مات و هو* *غاضب**..**
**مات وهو* *باكٍ**
..
**مات دون أن اضمه على* *صدري وأطيب خاطره**..**
//
**ليت الليالي** تعود**..**
**: : : * : : :* : :: * : : :

*  *نقسو على من نحب**..
**ونردد** الأ**يام كفيله بإرضائهم**
..
**ولا نعلم أن**الموت** ربما يكون له رأي آخر**
..
**قريب لي ماتت والدته وهي** غاضبه عليه**
..
**ماتت وهو يسوف ويقول غدا أطيب خاطرها**..
**ماتت قبل* *غدا** !!
**وبقيت الحسرة في صدره منذ موتها**
**ولن** تتركه الحسرة إلاّ برحيله* ** : :* : : * : : *

**زوج* *خرج من بيته وقد أغضبته زوجته**. .* *
**وكانت ( قبلة الصباح ) كفيلة بأن تذيب جليد هذا الغضب** . . !**
**كرامتها أبت عليها ( قبلة الصّباح** ) !**
**وقالت . . أخبئها له حين يعود** !!**
**لكنه .. خرج ولم يعد** !!


*  *زوجة** . .**تركها زوجها بين جدران بيتها تموت كمداً وظلماً** . .* *
**خرج . . وعناده يؤزّه إلاّ يطيّب خاطرها هو عند عتبة الباب** . .* *
**كان يخبّئ لها ( وردة مخمليّة ) وهو عائد إليها**. .* *
**لكنه** . .* *
**دخل فوجدها مسجاة**على فراش الموت** !!


*  *إبن عاق** . .**يجرّ باب البيت بقوة ومن خلفه أم تبكي أو اب يندب حسرة** . . !**
**لهثه  وراء رغبات الصحبة والرفقة** . .* *
**جعله يؤجّل إن ينطرح عند دقميهما يقبّلهما إرضاءً** و اعتذاراً** . .* *
**أغلق الباب وهو يحدّث نفسه** ..**
**حينما أعود . . أرضيهما** !**
**لم* *يعد .. إلاّ بصوت هاتف يهاتفه ( أعظم الله أجرك ) فيهما** !!*  *لي** . .* *ولك** . .* *ولكل إنسان يحمل بين جنبيه قلب* *(* *إنسان)** !*  *تذكر دائماً**. . .

*  _لا تُغضب غالياً . . ثم تؤجّل إرضاؤه إلى غد !!_

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص : الأمل ..*  *إ**ذا جلست في الظلام بين يدي الله استعمل أخلاق الأطفال ..* *فالطفل إذا طلب شيئاً ولم يعطه بكى حتى يأخذه ..*  *فكن أنت هذا الطفل وأطلب حاجتك* *الحب* *قالت الزوجة:* *بعد مضي 18 عاما من الزواج وطهي الطعام,**أعددت أخيرا أسوأ عشاء في حياتي.. كانت الخضار قد نضجت أكثر مما يجب , واللحم قد احترق , والسلطة كثيرة الملح* *وظل زوجي صامتا طوال تناول الطعام* *ولكني ما كدت أبدأ في غسل الأطباق حتى وجدته يحتضنني بين ذراعيه ويطبع قبلة على جبيني* *فـسألته :* *لماذا هذه القبلة ؟* *فـقال :* *لقد كان طهيك الليلة أشبه بطهي العروس الجديدة, لذلك رأيت أن أعاملك معاملة العروس الجديدة* *هذا هو* الحب *..* ******************************* *الثقة* *في يومٍ من الأيام قرر جميع أهل القرية أن يصلوا صلاة الاستسقاء.. تجمعوا جميعهم للصلاة..* *لكن أحدهم كان يحمل معه مظلة !  *  *تلك هي* *الثقة**..* ******************************* *التصديق* * يجب أن تكون كالإحساس الذي يوجد عند الطفل الذي عمره سنة عندما تقذفه في السماء يضحك ..* *لأنه يعرف أنك ستلتقطه ولن تدعه يقع !* *هذا هو التصديق* ******************************* *الأمل* *في كل ليلة نستعد للخلود إلى النوم ولسنا متأكدين من أننا سننهض من الفراش في الصباح* *لكننا مازلنا نخطط للأيام القادمة* *هذا هو الأمل* ******************************* 
*ابتسم فإن كل شخص تقابله يحمل أعباء كثيرة...*

----------


## mezapril

-

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى المتألقه جيهان

اعذرينى لم ارى الموضوع من قبل

ولكنى ان شاء الله سيكون لى تواجد مستمر معك هنا 

تحياتى واحترامى ولى عوده بأمر الله فقد استهوانى الموضوع حتى انه بمثابه نبع معرفه واستفاده لا ينضب

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## mezapril

> -
> 
> بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله
> 
> مرات ومرات وقعنا فى الذنب الكبير ... وهو مش محتاج مجهود
> 
> فقط اطلق العنان للسان وهو يقوم بالواجب على مزاج الشيطان
> 
> فى قعده صغيرة ... دقائق قصيرة
> ...


أولى مساهمتى وربنا يوفقتى للمزيد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخ العزيز ميزابريل .. 

موضوعك جميل و إختيار غاية في التوفيق ..

فالغيبة .. أصبحت من آفات مجتمعنا .. نستسهل إغتياب أحد ما .. عن الحديث في موضوع عام يهم العامة أو الخاصة ..

و أحيانا تكون بدافع المزاح البرئ أو الغير برئ لإصحاك الحاضرين ... و لكنه أولاً و إخيراً  .. إغتياب ..

مشاركة جميلة منك أخي العزيز .. 

و في إنتظار المزيد ..

خالص تحياتي و ودي دائماً .. 

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## سالم حميده

أشكرك يا وسام

----------


## سالم حميده

موضوعك جميل و في إنتظار المزيد

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** لقد توفي البارحة الشخص الذي كان يعيق تقدمكم ونموكم ..!!* *( من أجمل ما وصلني )..*


 
 *
* 
*في أحد الأيام وصل الموظفون إلى مكان عملهم فرأوا لوحة كبيرة معلقة على الباب الرئيسي لمكان العمل كتب عليها:*



* "لقد توفي البارحة الشخص الذي كان يعيق تقدمكم ونموكم في هذه الشركة! ونرجو منكم الدخول وحضور العزاء في الصالة المخصصة لذلك"!*

* في البداية حزن جميع الموظفون لوفاة أحد زملائهم في العمل، لكن بعد لحظات تملك الموظفون الفضول لمعرفة هذا الشخص الذي كان يقف عائقاً أمام تقدمهم ونمو شركتهم!*

* بدأ الموظفون بالدخول إلى قاعة الكفن وتولى رجال أمن الشركة عملية دخولهم ضمن دور فردي لرؤية الشخص داخل الكفن.*

* وكلما رأى شخص ما يوجد بداخل الكفن أصبح وبشكل مفاجئ غير قادر على الكلام وكأن شيئاً ما قد لامس أعماق روحه.*

* لقد كان هناك في أسفل الكفن مرآة تعكس صورة كل من ينظر إلى داخل الكفن وبجانبها لافتة صغيرة تقول*

*هناك شخص واحد في هذا العالم يمكن أن يضع حداً لطموحاتك ونموك في هذا العالم وهو أنت*



* حياتك لا تتغير عندما يتغير مديرك أو يتغير أصدقاؤك أو زوجتك أو شركتك أو مكان عملك أو حالتك المادية.*

* حياتك تتغير عندما تتغير أنت وتقف عند حدود وضعتها أنت لنفسك!*

* راقب شخصيتك وقدراتك ولا تخف من الصعوبات والخسائر والأشياء التي تراها مستحيلة!*

* كن رابحاً دائماً !*


*وضع حدودك على هذا الأساس*

 *

**وعلى هذا الأساس تصنع الفرق في حياتك*

----------


## oo7

*سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أجب على الأسئلة التالية بنعم أو لا: 



1- هل لديك بيت يؤويك ومكان تنام فيه وطعام تأكله..؟ 


2- هل لديك مال فيجيبك وتوفر منه شيئا للشدة..؟ 


3- هل تشعر بالصحة والعافية اليوم..؟ 


4- هل عشت الحروب أو ذقت طعم السجن أو لوعة التعذيب..؟ 


5- هل تستطيع الصلاة دون خوف من الاعتقال أو التعذيب أو السجن..؟ 


6- هلأبواك على قيد الحياة ويعيشان معا غير مطلقين..؟ 


7- هل بامكانك أن تبتسم الآن وتقول الحمد لله..؟ 


** 


** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 
إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤال الأول فأنت أغنى من 75% من سكان العالم. 

إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤال الثاني فأنت واحد ممن يشكلون 8% من أغنياء العالم. 

إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤال الثالث فأنت أفضل من مليون إنسان في العالم لن يعيشوالأكثرمن أسبوع بسبب مرضهم. 

إذا أجبت بلا على السؤال الرابع فأنت أفضل من 500مليون إنسان على سطح الأرض. 

إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤال الخامس فأنت في نعمةلا يعرفها 3 مليارات من البشر. 

إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤال السادس فأنت نادرفي الوجود. 

إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤال السابع فأنت في نعمة يستطيعها الكثيرون ولكن لا يفعلون. 



إذا قرأت هذه الأسئلة فأنت أفضل من مليارين من البشر لايستطيعون القراءة فهنيئاً لك بهذه الحياة
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم



ما زلت متابعة ذلك الموضوع المميز


تحية لكل المشاركين فيه  :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

*شكرا جزيلا لمرورك و تشجيعك يا دكتورة ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** براعة اللغة العربية ..*


* براعة اللغة العربية*  


*هذا البيت لا يتحرك اللسان بقراءته**‎**:*  *آب همي وهم بي أحبابي*  *همهم ما بهم وهمي مابي*   *------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ----*   *وهذا البيت لا تتحرك بقراءته الشفتان**‎**:*  *قطعنا على قطع القطا قطع ليلة‎*   *سراعا على الخيل العتاق اللاحقي*  * ------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ----  
* *أغرب شعر*   *هذه* *أبيات من الشعر لكن فيها العجب العجاب و فيها أحتراف وصناعة للشعر:

ألــــــــــــوم صديقـــــي وهـــــــــذا محـــــــــــــــــــال 

صديقــــــــي أحبــــــــــــه كـــــــــلام يقـــــــــــــــــال 

وهـــــــــــذا كــــــــــــــلام بليــــــــــغ الجمـــــــــــــال 

محـــــــــــــال يــــــــــــقال  الجمـــــــال خيــــــــــــال*  * 
**الغريــــــــــــب في هذه الأبيات .....أنــك تستطيـــع قراءتها .أفقيــا ورأسيـــاً .!* * ------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ---- 

مودته تدوم لكل هول ... وهل كل مودته تدوم 

إقرأ البيت بالمقلوب حرفا حرفا واكتشف الإبداع*   *حيث ان هذا البيت يقرا من الجهتين كلمة كلمة* *------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- ----*  


*خطبتان للامام علي (رضي الله عنه وأرضاه)*  *واحدة بدون حرف الالف والاخرى بدون نقط*  * 
**هذه خطبة للإمام علي من غير حرف الألف*  *بعدما اجتمع الناس وقالوا بأن الألف هو الحرف الأكثر شيوعاً بالكلام.*  * ((حمدت من عظمت منته وسبغت نعمته وسبقت رحمته غضبه،وتمت كلمته، ونفذت مشيئته، وبلغت قضيته، حمدته حمد مُقرٍ بربوبيته،*   *متخضع لعبوديته، متنصل من خطيئته، متفرد بتوحده، مؤمل منه مغفرة تنجيه يوم يشغل عن فصيلته وبنيه، ونستعينه ونسترشده* *ونستهديه، ونؤمن به ونتوكل عليه وشهدت له شهود مخلص موقن، وفردته تفريد مؤمن متيقن، ووحدته توحيد عبد مذعن،*   *ليس له شريك في ملكه ولم يكن له ولي في صنعه، جلَّ عن مشير ووزير، وعن عون ومعين ونصير ونظير علم ولن يزول كمثله شيءٌ*   *وهو بعد كل شيءٍ،*   *رب معتزز بعزته، متمكن بقوته، متقدس بعلوّه متكبر بسموّه ليس يدركه بصر، ولم يحط به نظر قوي منيع، بصير سميع، رؤوف رحيم*   *عجز عن وصفه من يصفه، وضل* *عن نعته من يعرفه، قرب فبعد و بَعُد فقرب، يجيب دعوة من يدعوه، ويرزقه ويحبوه، ذو لطف خفي،* *وبطش قوي، ورحمة موسعة، وعقوبة* *موجعة، رحمته جنة عريضة مونقة، وعقوبته جحيم ممدودة موبقة، وشهدت ببعث محمد رسوله وعبده  وصفيه ونبيه ونجيه* *وحبيبه وخليله**.

*  *خطبه بدون نقط*

 * ((الحمد لله الملك المحمود ، المالك الودود مصور كل مولود ، مآل كل مطرود ساطع المهاد وموطد الأوطاد ومرسل الأمطار ، ومسهل الأوطار*  *وعالم الأسرار ومدركها ومدمر الأملاك ومهلكها ومكور الدهور ومكررها ومورد الأمور ومصدرها عم سماحه وكمل ركامه وهمل وطاوع* *السؤال والأمل أوسع الرمل وأرمل أحمده حمدا ممدودا وأوحده كما وحد الأواه وهو الله لا إله للأمم سواه ولا صادع لما عدله وسواه ،**أرسل محمدا علما للإسلام ، وإماما للحكام ، ومسددا*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :** قصة مميزة ..


* *ياااه كان يوما مرهقا .. قالتها أم عبد الرحمن وهى تلقى بجسدها على أقرب مقعد فى انهاك واضح .. فهى لم تحصل على قسط من الراحة منذ الصباح الباكر .. فقد كانت تعد لاحدى الولائم لعدد كبير من الضيوف وقد كان يومها مزدحما تماما .. نظرت إلى عقارب الساعة التى أشارت إلى الحادية عشر مساء .. وما كاد جفنيها المتثاقلان ينطبقان طلبا للراحة حتى انتفضت فجأة كأنها تذكرت شيئا ما .. ثم توجهت مباشرة إلى احدى الغرف وفتحت بابها ببطء وما ان دلفت إلى الحجرة حتى ابتسمت بحنان لوجه ولدها الصغير عبد الرحمن الذى كان فى سبات عميق .. أمسكت بكفه الصغيرة تقبلها لقد انشغلت عنه تماما اليوم .. حتى انها لم تستذكر معه دروسه كعادتهما عند عودته من المدرسة .. نظرت فى أرجاء غرفته حتى وقعت عيناها على حقيبته المدرسية .. جذبت جسدها المرهق إلى مكتبه الصغير وفتحت حقيبته وجلست تتفقد واجباته المدرسية .. ابتسمت حين وجدت أنه قام بعمل واجباته على أكمل وجه .. لم تجد فيها خطأ واحدا .. والخط منظم وجميل .. رمقته بنظره حانية وهى تعيد ترتيب كراساته فى حقيبته وهى تفكر .. انك لم تعد بحاجة لمساعدتى يا ولدى انك مجتهد ومتفوق والجميع يشيدون بك و ... انقطعت أفكارها فجأة وتجمدت يداها على حقيبته المدرسية ثم مدت يد مرتعشة داخل حقيبته لتمسك بقلم لامع جديد .. انه ليس قلمه .. يا إلهى من أين أتى بهذا القلم ؟؟......هل من الممكن أن ... ؟ هزت رأسها بشدة اتنفض عنها تلك الأفكار فهى تعرف ولدها جيدا .. لايمكن أن تمتد يده لأغراض غيره .. لا لا مستحيل .. أعادت أغراضه مرة أخرى فى حقيبته وأغلقتها .. ثم جلست على طرف فراشه تتأمله وهى تقول .. من أين أتيت بهذا القلم يا عبد الرحمن .. أخبرنى يا ولدى ؟ انسابت دمعة ساخنة على وجنتها مسحتها بأطراف أصابعها قبل أن تنسحب إلى حجرتها فى صمت حزين ..*

* لم يغمض لأم عبد الرحمن جفن طوال الليل كانت تتقلب فى فراشها تنتظر الغد بفارغ الصبر تلفها الأفكار والظنون من كل جانب فتتعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم .. فقد أحسنت تربية ولدها وأنشأته على قيم الإسلام لقد كانت تحكى له منذ أن كان فى الثانية من عمره حكايات عن الفضائل مثل الصدق والأمانة وحب الخير للناس جميعا فكيف .. كيف تظن به الظنون .. أتراه لم يفهم .. لم يستوعب عقل طفل السابعة هذا ... ولكن .. يا الله ارحمنى مما انا فيه ..* 

* ارتفع آذان الفجر يشق السماء .. وبعد أن أدت الصلاة جلست تدعو وتدعو حتى انصرفت عنها ظنونها ومر الوقت دون أن تشعر .. نظرت إلى الساعة .. يااه انها لم توقظ عبد الرحمن .. قامت مسرعة إلى حجرته .. وما ان دخلتها حتى وجدته ينتهى من إرتداء ملابسه وبادرها قائلا صباح الخير يا أمى .. سألته أمه .. هل استيقظت وحدك؟ ..أجابها .. لا لقد ضبطت المنبه ليلة أمس .. فلم أشأ أن أزعجك يا أمى ..لقد تعبتى كثيرا بالأمس وتحتاجين للراحة .. نظرت له أمه وكأنها تريد النفاذ إلى أعماقه ثم قالت .. يبدو أنك بالفعل لم تعد بحاجة إلى .. نظر له عبد الرحمن مندهشا ثم قال .. لم تقولين ذلك يا أمى .. أنا لا يمكننى الإستغناء عنك أبدا .. نظرت له أمه قليلا ثم اتجهت إلى حقيبته وفتحتها وأخرجت كراساته وقلبتها بين يديها وهى تقول .. لقد راجعت واجباتك بالأمس كلها صحيحة .. ومكتوبة بخط جميل .. وقامت بإخراج باقى أدواته بشكل يبدو عفوى حتى أخرجت القلم الغريب منها ووضعته أمام عينيه فى صمت ..* 

* نقل عبد الرحمن نظره بينها وبين القلم ولم يكن ينقصه الذكاء لمعرفة أن والدته تنظر بشك إلى القلم .. فضحك عبد الرحمن طويلا بطريقة أدهشت أمه التى عقدت جبينها قائلة ..ما الذى يضحكك؟ .. أجابها عبد الرحمن يبدو يا أمى أنك كنت متعبة بالأمس حتى أنك لم تراجعى كراستى جيدا .. ثم أمسك بكراسته وفتحها وقربها من وجه أمه .. التى قرأت فيها أن المعلمة سعيدة بتفوق عبد الرحمن وأنه حصل على أعلى درجة فى فصله وحصل على قلم هدية لتفوقه .. احمر وجه أمه خجلا انها بالفعل لم تلحظ ذلك بالأمس .. غالبت خجلها وسألته .. إذن أين قلمك الذى اشتريته لك ؟ أجابها قائلا .. أعطيته لصديقى محمد .. فقد ضاع قلمه ولم يعد لديه ما يكتب به .. صمت عبد الرحمن قليلا ثم قال .. أرجو يا أمى ألا تغضبى منى لأنى أعطيته القلم ولكنى لا أستطيع أن يكون لى قلمين وصديقى ليس له واحدا ..أليس كذلك يا أمى .. ألم تعلمينى ذلك ؟* 

* جلست أمه على ركبتيها وهى تضمه لصدرها والدموع تغرقها وهى تقول له .. سامحنى يا صغيرى ..لقد أسأت الظن بك .. لقد .. ثم اجهشت بالبكاء .. نظر لها عبد الرحمن ثم مسح دموعها بيديه الصغيرتين وهو يقول اطمئنى يا أمى .. فأنا أعرف أن الله يغضب من الذين يأخذون ما ليس حقهم .. وأنا لن أغضب الله منى من أجل قلم ولا من أجل أى شىء آخر ..أطمئنى.* 

* احتضنته أمه وهى تقبله قائلة .. بارك الله فيك يا ولدى .. أجابها عبد الرحمن .. لقد وصلت حافلة المدرسة يا أمى .. على الذهاب الآن .. السلام عليك ورحمة الله .. أخذ حقيبته وجرى .. تابعته والدته من الشرفة حتى اختفت الحافلة عن عينيها .. ثم رفعت وجهها للسماء تستغفر الله عن ظنها .. وتحمده على ان منحها ولدا صالحا بارا ..ثم ذهبت إلى حجرتها واستسلمت لنوم عميق جدا..


.................

في رعاية الله ..
*

----------


## موجة بورسعيدية

*جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جد جميل ومفيد*

----------


## ahmedab216

> *جزاك الله خيرا موضوع جد جميل ومفيد*


*شكراً جزيلاً أختي الكريمة موجة بورسعيدية ..

و يسعدني أن تكون أولي مشاركاتك .. دعاؤك الجميل و إعجابك بالموضوع ..


و أهلا بكي في المنتدي دائماً .. 

خالص تحياتي ..

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :* *من أقوال المشاهير* 


 
*الصديق      الذي تشتريه بالهدايا سوف يأتي يوم ويشتريه غيرك*

 
*يقول      فلوتير : السر في كونك شخصا مثيرا للملل**..هو أنك تقول كل      شئ*

 
  
*يقول      فيثاغورث : كثرة حسادك .. شهادة لك على نجاحك*

 
*يقول      أندريه شينيه : إننا نطيل الكلام .. عندما لا يكون لدينا ما** نقوله*

 
*يقول      سنيكا : رأيك بنفسك .. أهم من رأي الآخرين فيك*

 
*الأم      تأمل أن تجد لإبنتها زوجا أفضل من أبيها*

 *وتؤمن بأن ولدها لن يجد زوجة مثل أمه ...* 
 
*تحدُثــُـك      دائما عن نفسك دليل على أنك لست واثقا منها*


 *o    * *يجب أن تكون عندنا مقبرة جاهزة.. لندفن فيها أخطاء الأصدقاء* 
 
*كلنا      كالقمر له جانب مظلم*

 
*يقول      غوتت : من يحتمل عيوبي أعتبره سيدي ولو كان خادمي*

 
*يقول      سولون : أعظم الأسباب لدفع إساءة المسيء عنك .. أن تنسى إساءته إليك*

 
*يقول      شكسبير : قلب لا** يبالي .. يعيش طويلا*

 
*يقول      جلاسو : التصفيق هو الوسيلة الوحيدة التي نستطيع أن نقاطع بها أي متحدث دون      أن نثير غضبه*

 
*يقول      نابليون : الحب .. دليل الضعف في الرجل*

 
*إذا أردت      أن تعرف كيف ستصبح خطيبتك في هرمها فانظر إلى أمها*

 
*من سب      الناس بما فيه ... ذكرهم بمساويه*

 
*قرأ      كثيرا عن أضرار التدخين .. ولذلك قرر الإمتناع عن القراءة*

 
*يسرع      أكثر الناس لتصديق الذم المنتشر لإنسان .. أكثر من تصديقهم بمديحه*

 
*يقول      أفلاطون قمة الأدب.. أن يستحي الإنسان من نفسه*

 
*يقول      المثل الياباني : حياء المرأة أشد جاذبية من جمالها*

 
*إن آنست      من نفسك فضلا فتحرّج أن تذكره أو تبديه*
*واعلم أن      ظهوره منك بذلك الوجه يقرر في قلوب الناس من العيب أكثر مما يقرر لك من الفضل* 
 
*يتعب      الإنسان أكثر ما يتعب .. وهو واقف في مكانه*

 
*يقول      فولتير : الملوك مع الوزراء كالأزواج المخدوعين مع نسائهم لا** يعرفون      أبدا ما يجري*

 
*يقول      المثل الإنجليزي : الصداقة غالبا تنتهي إلى حب ولكن قلما ينتهي الحب إلى      صداقة*

 
*من      يُسمِعــك الكلام المعسول يطعـِمك بملعقة فارغة*

 
*من علت      هامته.. طال همه*

 
*إذا      حاججت فلا تغضب.. فإن الغضب يدفع عنك الحجة ويظهر عليك الخصم*

 
*من فكر      في العاقبة لم يحب*

 
*لا تثقل      يومك بهموم غدك.. فقد لا** تجيء هموم غدك .. وتكون قد إنحرمت سرور يومك (من أجمل ما قرأت)
*

 
*إذا خفضت      المرأة صوتها فهي تريد منك شيئا*

*وإذا      رفعت صوتها فهي لم تأخذ هذا الشيء* 
 
*الأب      الجاهل يفرح بجمال ولده ولا يبالي بقبح أخلاقه*
*والأب      العاقل يفرح بأخلاق ولده وإن كان من أقبح الناس* 
 
*يقول      المثل الصيني : البيوت السعيدة لا صوت لها*

 
*ثلاثة      أشياء تسقط قيمة المرأة : حب المال والأنانية وحب السيطرة**وثلاثة      ترفعها : التضحية والوفاء والفضيلة*

 
*يقول      المثل الإنجليزي : أحسن مقياس لنجاح الزوجة .. هو صحة زوجها*

 

 
*المرأة      قلقة مع زوجها الذي يعجب النساء وتعيسة مع الزوج الذي لا يعجبهن*

 
*يقول      جوبيرت : ينبغي للرجل أن ينتقي زوجته بحيث تكون صديقته لو كانت رجلا*

 
*كثيرون      من الرجال إذا أحبوا شيئا في وجه المرأة أخطأوا فتزوجوا المرأة كلها!!*

 
*يقول      غاندي : الإختلاف في الرأي ينبغي ألا يؤدي إلى العداء وإلا لكنت أنا وزوجتي      من ألد الأعداء*

 
*يقول      المثل الأسباني : على المرأة أن تحب زوجها كأنه صديق وأن تخشاه كأنه عدو*

 
 
*الزواج      القائم على الملل هو محاولة تطويل قصة قصيرة*

 
*من كثر      كلامه.. كثرت آثامه*

 
*من تكلم      عن نفسه بما يحب ... تكلم الناس عنه بما يكره*

 
*يقول      شكسبير : إذا كنت صادقا فلماذا الحلف*

 
*من يتكلم      كثيرا ، إما أنه يعرف كثيرا وإما أنه يكذب كثيرا*

 
*يقول      روزهلفر : أفضل علاج للقلق هو التحدث عن متاعبك لمن تثق فيه*

 
*من أكل إلى أن يمرض ... صام إلى أن يبرأ*

----------


## سوما

> [FONT=&quot]*من بريدي الخاص :** قصة مميزة .
> 
> في رعاية الله ..
> *[/FONT/]


 ما شاء الله على أختياراتك يا باشمهندس أحمد . بجد مميزة جداااااااا.. :y: 
تسلم ايدك واختياراتك المفيدة والمميزة ,, تقديري وأحترامي لك .. :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

> ما شاء الله على أختياراتك يا باشمهندس أحمد . بجد مميزة جداااااااا..
> تسلم ايدك واختياراتك المفيدة والمميزة ,, تقديري وأحترامي لك ..


*ربنا يخليكي ياسوما .. 

و شكرا جزيلا لكلماتك الجميلة ..* *

أتمني أن أكون عند حسن الظن دائماً ..**

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :* *الحب الحقيقي ..*

 *حبيبان .. في طريق مهجورة على دراجة نارية بسرعة تزيد عن 100 ميل  بالساعة
الفتاة : أبطئ السرعة , نحن نسير بسرعة كبيرة  ..
أنا خائفة  ولا أريد أن يحدث شيء ..

الشاب : هيا .. لا تخافي , أنا أعرف ماذا أفعل**
. أنتِ تشعرين بالسعادة صحيح ..



الفتاة : لا .. لا .. أرجوك توقف أنا فعلاً خائفة* * ..



الشاب : إذا أخبريني أنك تحبيني* * ..


الفتاة : أنا أحبك* *..


الشاب :أرجوكِ عانقيني* * ..


**  الفتاة تـعــــــــــــــانـق الشاب ...


الشاب : هل تساعديني؟ وتأخذي خوذتي من رأسي وتضعيها على رأسك* *
.. إنها تزعجني ..!!


في صحيفة اليوم الثاني : دراجة نارية تحطمت إثر إصطدامها بمبنى لتعطل الفرامل**

ًالعثور على شخصين .. لكن لم يبقى على قيد الحياة إلا شخصا* *ً واحداً ....!!!!!!!!!!



الحقيقة هي : أنه في منتصف الطريق لاحظ الشاب أن الفرامل معطلة* *
 لكن لم يريد أن تعلم الفتاة بهذا ..
 بدلاً من ذلك  جعلها تعترف بحبها له ومعانقته للمرة الاخيرة ..


 ثم ألبسها خوذته كي تعيش* *هي .. !!



*

----------


## سوما

> *من بريدي الخاص :* *الحب الحقيقي ..*
> 
> الحقيقة هي : أنه في منتصف الطريق لاحظ الشاب أن الفرامل معطلة [/B]*
>  لكن لم يريد أن تعلم الفتاة بهذا ..
>  بدلاً من ذلك  جعلها تعترف بحبها له ومعانقته للمرة الاخيرة ..
> 
> 
>  ثم ألبسها خوذته كي تعيش* [B]هي .. !!


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
قصة رائعة ومؤثرة وفى قمة الرومانسية .. :2: 
الحقيقى أتاثرت بيها وسالت نفسي كتير بعدها ,, ياترى الحب الحقيقي ده لسه موجود بالطريقة دى؟؟!!!!
تحياتى لك يا باشمهندس..... :f2: ...

----------


## ahmedab216

*شكرا جزيلا لكي يا سوما .. 

بخصوص تساؤلك .. كنت أتني تكون عندي إجابة قاطعة عليه ..**

و لكن .. حقيقة ..  أشك في وجوده علي هذه الصورة ..* *

و إن كان .. فستكون حالات فردية نادرة جداً .. 

دمتي بخير دائما ..**

في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

*من بريدي الخاص :* *حتماً .. ستشرق الشمس ..*


*في  أحد الأيام و قبل شروق الشمس .. وصل صياد إلى النهر، وبينما كان على* *ضفة  هذا النهر تعثر بشئ ما وجده تحت قدميه .. كان عبارة عن كيس مملوء بالحجارة  
** الصغيرة ، فحمل الكيس ووضع شبكته  جانبا ، و جلس ينتظر شروق الشمس
**كان ينتظر الفجر ليبدأ عمله .. وأثناء ذلك حمل  الكيس بكسل وأخذ منه حجراً و رماه في النهر، 
** و هكذا أخذ يرمى الأحجار .. حجراً  بعد الآخر .. أحبّ صوت اصطدام الحجارة بالماء، 
**ولهذا استمر بإلقاء الحجارة في الماء حجر..  اثنان.. ثلاثة.. وهكذا
**سطعت الشمس .. وأنارت المكان .. وكان  الصياد قد رمى كلّ الحجارة ماعدا حجراً واحداً 
** بقي في كف يده ، وحين أمعن النظر في  هذا الحجر .. لم يصدق ما رأت عيناه
**لقد.. لقد كان يحمل ماساً !! نعم
**يا إلهي .. لقد رمى كيساً كاملاً من الماس في  النهر، و لم يبق سوى قطعة واحدة 
** في يده ؛ فأخذ يبكي ويندب حظّه  التّعس .. لقد تعثّرت قدماه بثروة كبيرة كانت 
**ستقلب حياته رأساً على عقب .. و لكنّه وسط الظّلام  رماها كلها دون أدنى انتباه
*********
**ألا  ترون أنّ هذا الصّياد محظوظ ؟
**إنّه ما يزال يملك ماسة واحدة في يده .. كان النّور  قد سطع قبل أن يرميها هي أيضاً.. 
** وهذا لا يكون إلا للمحظوظين وهم  الّذين لا بدّ للشّمس أن تشرق في حياتهم ولو 
**بعد حين .. وغيرهم من التعسين قد لا يأتي الصباح و  النور إلى حياتهم أبداً .. يرمون 
** كلّ ماسات الحياة ظناً منهم أنها  مجرد حجارة
*********
**الحياة كنز عظيم و دفين .. لكننا لا نفعل شيئا سوى  إضاعتها أو خسارتها ، حتى قبل 
** أن نعرف ما هي الحياة .. سخرنا منها  واستخف الكثيرون منا بها ، وهكذا تضيع حياتنا 
**سدى إذا لم نعرف و نختبر ما هو مختبئ فيها من  أسرار وجمال وغنًى
**فليس من المهم كم هو مقدار الكنز  الضائع .. لأنه حتى لو بقيت لحظة واحدة فقط من الحياة ؛ فإنّ شيئا ما 
**يمكن أن يحدث .. شيء ما سيبقى خالداَ .. شيء ما  يمكن انجازه .. ففي البحث عن 
** الحياة لا يكون الوقت متأخراً أبداً  .. وبذلك لا يكون هناك شعور لأحد باليأس ؛ لكن 
**بسبب جهلنا ، وبسبب الظلام الذي نعيش فيه افترضنا  أن الحياة ليست سوى 
** مجموعة من الحجارة ، والذين توقفوا  عند هذه الفرضية قبلوا بالهزيمة قبل أن يبذلوا 
**أي جهد في التفكير والبحث والتأمل
*********
**الحياة  ليست كومة من الطين والحجارة ، بل هناك ما هو مخفي بينها ، وإذا كنت تتمتع* *بالنظر جيدا .. فإنك سترى نور الحياة الماسيّ يشرق  لك لينير حياتك بأمل جديد ..
*

----------


## سوما

*من بريدي الخاص ,,
أمسك بيد من تحب..!!



يحكى أن فتاة صغيره مع والدها العجوز كانا يعبران جسرا ، 
خاف الأب الحنون على ابنته من السقوط
لذلك قال لها : حبيبتي أمسكي بيدي جيدا ،، حتى لا تقعي في النهر

فأجابت ابنته دون تردد : 
لا يا أبى ،، ،، أمسك أنت بيدي..!!

رد الأب باستغراب : 
وهل هناك فرق ؟

كان جواب الفتاه سريعا أيضا :
لو أمسكتُ أنا بيدك قد لا استطيع التماسك ومن الممكن أن تنفلت يدي فأسقط .
لكن لو أمسكتَ أنت بيدي فأنت لن تدعها تنفلت منك .أبدا …


ولهذا  ..

 عندما تثق بمن تحب أكثر من ثقتك بنفسك ...
 وتطمئن على وضع حياتك بين يديهم أكثر من اطمئنانك لوضع حياتك بين يديك ..
… عندها امسك بيد من تحب ... قبل أن تنتظر منهم أن يمسكو بيدك..!!

*
أرق تحياتى للجميع .. :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الله يا سوما


مشاركة رائعة


و حكمة بالغة الرقة

احساس الامان و الثقة مع من تحب..لا يضاهيه إحساس

شكرا لك سوما

 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

ما شاء الله يا سوما .. 

قصة في كلمات قصيرة .. لكنها .. غاية في الجمال و الرقة .. 

و مضمون سامي و راقي إلي أبعد الحدود ..

سلمت يداك ..

دمتي بخير دائما

في رعاية الله ..

----------


## سوما

> الله يا سوما
> 
> 
> مشاركة رائعة
> 
> 
> و حكمة بالغة الرقة
> 
> احساس الامان و الثقة مع من تحب..لا يضاهيه إحساس
> ...


 د. إيمان ,, :f: 
الحب هو كامل الثقة بمن نحب ,, والأحساس بالأمان معه ..!!
أشكرك على ردك وكلماتك الرقيقة  :f2:  دمت برقى دائماً .. :f: 



> ما شاء الله يا سوما .. 
> 
> قصة في كلمات قصيرة .. لكنها .. غاية في الجمال و الرقة .. 
> 
> و مضمون سامي و راقي إلي أبعد الحدود ..
> 
> سلمت يداك ..
> 
> دمتي بخير دائما
> ...


دائماً أشعر ان الكلمات القصيرة يجب ان تكون أجمل بمعناها ومغزاها ..!! :2: 
وهكذا الحب ,, كلمة قصيرة ولكنه  ذو معنى واحساس أجمل وأصعب ان نصفه بكلمات العالم..!!
أشكرك لتشجيعك الجميل يا باشمهندس . :f2: . دمت بخير دائماً.. :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أستاذ أحمد :f: 
دكتورة  إيمان :f: 
الغالية سوما :f: 
جعلتم للموضوع دفء وحميمية خاصة جدا :2: 
حقاً أستريح بمجرد دخولى هنا وقراءة تعليقاتكم ومشاركاتكم الإنسانية الرائعة
دمتم بحفظ الله وأمنه إخوتى الاعزاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

سلمت يداكم
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*من بريدى الخاص ,,*

* لمن تفتح قلبك ؟؟

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

يعطيك ولا يسال كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما المقابل ,,
يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك قبل نفسه ,,
يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت بعيدة المنال او سخيفة..!!

*******
افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك ,,
يقرأ عينيك قبل لسانك ,, 
يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك..!!

*******
افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ,, ومن قلبه قبرا لاحزانك ,,
يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع شخص اخر ,,
لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى جانبك..!!

******* 
افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك ,,
يوجهك ان ضللت الطريق ,,
يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى نفسك فاشلا ..!!

*******

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسك ,, فيأخذ من روحه ويزرعها في يديك..!!

******
وفي الختام 

افتح قلبك للذي ,,  
أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك ,,
.. الله ..
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صدقت سوما

هو الله




دمت بخير

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> صدقت سوما
> 
> هو الله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دمت بخير


ودمت برقي وإيمان دائم يا د. إيمان .. :f2: 
أشكرك على متابعتك وتشجيعك الجميل .. :f:

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

أنا أول مرة أكتشف الموضوع ده .. و بإذن الله أشارك معكم ..

لكنى خايفة أكتب موضوع مكرر لأنى لم أقرأ كل المشاركات ..

 إنتم و حظكم بقى ..

 ألقاكم قريبا بإذن الله ..

----------


## د. أمل

حوار بين زوج و زوجته ..

من بريدى الخاص





قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكون ذكر ؟
فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى ..

! قال لها ألم تدركى أن النور ذكر ؟
فقالت له بلى أدركت أن الشمس أنثى !!

قال لها أو ليس الكرم ذكر ؟
فقالت له نعم و لكن الكرامة أنثى !

قال لها  ألا يعجبك أن الشعر ذكر ؟
فقالت له و أعجبنى أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى !

قال لها هل تعلمين أن العلم ذكر ؟
فقالت له إننى أعرف أن المعرفة أنثى !!



فأخذ نفساً عميقاً

و هو مغمض عينيه ثم

عاد و نظر إليها بصمت

للحظات..

و بعد ذلك ..


قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى .
فقالت له و رأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكر .

قال لها و لكنهم يقولون أن الخديعة أنثى .
فقالت له بل هن يقلن أن الكذب ذكر .

قال لها هناك من أكد لى أن الحماقة أنثى .
فقالت له و هنا من أثبت لى أن الغباء ذكر .

قال لها أنا أظن أن الجريمة أنثى .
فقالت له و أنا أجزم أن الإثم ذكر .

قال لها أنا تعلمت أن البشاعة أنثى .
فقالت له و أنا أدركت أن القبح ذكر .



تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء 

فشربه كله دفعة واحدة

أما هى فخافت عند إمساكه بالكأس

مما جعلها ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب

و عندما رآها تبتسم له


قال لها يبدو أنك محقة .. فالطبيعة أنثى .
فقالت له و أنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكر .

قال لها لا .. بل السعادة أنثى .
فقالت له ربما .. و لكن الحب ذكر .

قال لها و أنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثى .
فقالت له و أنا أقر بأن الصفح ذكر .

قال لها و لكننى على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى .
فقالت له و أنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكر .


و لا زال الجدل قائماً

و لا زالت الفتنة دائمة

و سيبقى الحوار مستمراً طالما أن ...



السؤال ذكر

و الإجابة أنثى 

...

----------


## سوما

*جاءني هذا الأيميل منذ أيام ,, وودت أن أنقله للجميع هناااااااااا ,, كما جاءنى تماماً ..!!*


* رسالة شكر من قلب مصري
إلى الأستاذ جميل فارسي

على هذه المقالة التي ينطق كل حرف فيها عن مشاعر عربي أصيل
يحفظ الجميل ولا يخشى في قول الحق لومة لائم

وندعو الله معه أن يعيد لوطننا الكبير من الخليج إلى المحيط صحوته وأن يقوم من غفوته
ليس بإعادة مصر فقط للقيادة والريادة ولكن بعودة كل البلاد العربية لقوتها وعزتها 
التي شهدها العالم أجمع عبر التاريخ من الأندلس إلى مشارف الصين 

شكراً لك ياسيدي على مقالك .ـ


مقال للصحفى السعودى " جميل فارسى " عن مصر 
أرسلها 
لكل عربى ليعرف مكانة مصر و المصريين 



مقال للصحفى السعودى "جميل فارسى" عن مصر 

انصفوا مصر
يخطئ من يقيّم الأفراد قياساً على تصرفهم في لحظه من الزمن أو فعل واحد من الأفعال ويسري ذلك على الأمم, فيخطئ من يقيّم الدول على فتره من الزمان, وهذا للأسف سوء حظ مصر مع مجموعة من الشباب العرب الذين لم يعيشوا فترة ريادة مصر . 
  تلك الفترةكانت فيها مصر مثل الرجل الكبير تنفق بسخاء وبلا امتنان وتقدم التضحيات المتوالية دون انتظار للشكر . 
هل تعلم يا بني أن جامعه القاهرة وحدها قد علمت حوالي المليون طالب عربي ومعظمهم بدون أي رسوم دراسية؟ بل وكانت تصرف لهم مكافآت التفوق مثلهم مثل الطلاب المصريين؟ 

وهل تعلم أن مصر كانت تبتعث مدرسيها لتدريس اللغةالعربية للدول العربية المستعمرة حتى لا تضمحل لغة القرآن لديهم, وذلك كذلك على حسابها؟ هل تعلم أن أول طريق مسفلت إلى مكة المكرمة شرفها الله كان هدية من مصر؟ 
على مر العصور والعرب صفر على الشمال بدون مصر، حتى وإن مرضت مصر واغتنى العرب 
فحركات التحرر العربي كانت مصر هي صوتها وهي مستودعها وخزنتها. وكما قادت حركات التحرير فأنها قدمت حركات التنوير. كم قدمت مصر للعالم العربي في كل مجال، في الأدب والشعر والقصة وفي الصحافة والطباعة وفي الإعلام والمسرح وفي كل فن من الفنون ناهيك عن الدراسات الحقوقية ونتاج فقهاء القانون الدستوري 
وكما تألقت في الريادة القومية تألقت في الريادة الإسلامية. فالدراسات الإسلامية ودراسات القرآن وعلم القراءات كان لها شرف الريادة. وكان للأزهر دور عظيم في حماية الإسلام في حزام الصحراء الأفريقي . 
وكان لها فضل تقديم الحركات التربويةالإصلاحية 
أما على مستوى الحركة القومية العربية فقد كانت مصر أداتها ووقودها 
. وإن انكسر المشروع القومي في 67 فمن اظلم أن تحمل مصر وحدها وزر ذلك, بل شفع لها أنها كانت تحمل الإرادة الصلبة للخروج من ذل الهزيمة . 

إن صغر سنك يا بني قد حماك من أن تذوق طعم المرارة الذي حملته لنا هزيمة 67, ولكن دعني أؤكد لك أنها كانت أقسى من أقسى ما يمكن أن تتصور, ولكن هل تعلم عن الإرادة الحديدية التي كانت عند مصر يومها؟ 
أعادت بناء جيشها فحولته من رماد إلى مارد. وفي ست سنوات وبضعة أشهر فقط نقلت ذلك الجيش المنكسر إلى أسود تصيح الله أكبر وتقتحم أكبر دفاعات عرفها التاريخ . مليون جندي لم يثن عزيمتهم تفوق سلاح العدو ومدده ومن خلفة. بالله عليك كم دولة في العالم مرت عليها ست سنوات لم تزدها إلا اتكالاً؟ وست أخرى لم تزدها إلاخبالا . 

ثم انظر, وبعد انتهاء الحرب عندما فتحت نفقاً تحت قناة السويس التي شهدت كل تلك المعارك الطاحنة أطلقت على النفق اسم الشهيد أحمد حمدي. اسم بسيط ولكنه كبر باستشهاد صاحبه في أوائل المعركة. انظر كم هي كبيرة أن تطلق الاسم الصغير . 

هل تعلم انه ليس منذ القرن الماضي فحسب، بل منذ القرن ما قبل الماضي كان لمصر دستوراًمكتوباً . 

شعبها شديد التحمل والصبر أمام المكاره والشدائد الفردية، لكنه كم انتفض ضد الاستعمار والاستغلال والأذى العام . 
مصر تمرض ولكنها لا تموت، إن اعتلت اعتل العالم العربي وان صحت صحوا, ولا أدل على ذلك من مأساة العراق والكويت, فقد تكررت مرتين في العصر الحديث, في أحداها وئدت المأساة في مهدها بتهديد حازم من مصر لمن كان يفكر في الاعتداء على الكويت *, ذلك عندما كانت مصر في أوج صحتها. أما في المرة الأخرى **فهل تعلم كم تكلف العالم العربي برعونة صدام حسين في استيلاءه على الكويت؟. هل تعلم إن مقادير العالم العربي رهنت لعقود بسبب رعونته وعدم قدرة العالم العربي على أن يحل المشكلة بنفسه . 
إن لمصر قدرة غريبة على بعث روح الحياة والإرادة في نفوس من يقدم إليها. انظر إلى البطل صلاح الدين , بمصر حقق نصره العظيم. أنظر إلى شجرة الدر مملوكة أرمنية تشبعت بروح الإسلام فأبت إلا أن تكون راية الإسلام مرفوعة فقادت الجيوش لصد الحملة الصليبية . 
لله درك يا مصر الإسلام, لله درك يا مصر العروبة 
إن ما تشاهدونه من حال العالم العربي اليوم هو ما لم نتمنه لكم. وأن كان هو قدرنا, فانه اقل من مقدارنا واقل من مقدراتنا . 
أيها الشباب أعيدوا تقييم مصر. ثم أعيدوا بث الإرادة في أنفسكم فالحياة أعظم من أن تنقضي بلاإرادة . أعيدوا لمصر قوتها تنقذوا مستقبلكم ..*

----------


## سوما

إيميل جاءنى وعجبنى وحبييت الكل يشاركنى فى قرائته ,,
لأننا أصدقاء

سوف أكون 

مرآتك التي تعكس صورتك 

ولأنني مرآتك فسوف أعكس صورتك بكل تفاصيلها 
بياضها وسوادها

بكل درجات ألوانها حتى ننقي البياض ونزيل السواد

لكني سوف أعكس صورتك كما أنت

و ليـست معكوسة كما تخدعك المرآة دائماً

سوف أفعل هذا بكل حب و ود


قد تتساءل لماذا؟


وأقول لك أن الجواب هو

لأننا أصدقاء 



سوف 
 أنصرك.. مظلوماً وليس ظالماً
سوف أمد يد العون لك عندما تحتاجني
وأقف بجانبك عندما تبحث عن السند
وأكثر من هذا سوف أقف في وجهك عندما تتمادى في غيك
وأذكرك بفضل ربك حتى تتوب، وبهذا أنا أنصرك دائماً




سوف أفعل هذا وبكل حب وود


قد تتساءل لماذا؟

وأقول لك أن الجواب هو

لأننا أصدقاء 



سوف 


أسمعك.. وكلي آذان صاغية لحديثك
صدري رحب لهمومك
وحصن منيع لأسرارك
وخيالي أرض خصبة لأحلامك
سوف نطير معاً.. حتى نحقق أحلامنا الوردية
تحدث.. قـل.. دع كلماتك تنساب متدفقة
تداعب الأحاسيس حتى ترتاح من الهم
وتزيل الغم لتتأكد أنك أبدًا لست وحدك




سوف أفعل هذا وبكل حب وود


قد تتساءل لماذا؟

وأقول لك أن الجواب هو

لأننا أصدقاء 



سوف أكون 
موجوداً
في أحزانك قبل أفراحك
وعند عثراتك و نجاحاتك
سوف أكون عصاتك التي تتكئ عليها في العثرات
وبلسم جروحك وقت الآهات.. ويد تمسح دموعك


سوف أفعل هذا وبكل حب وود 


قد تتساءل لماذا ؟

وأقول لك أن الجواب هو

لأننا أصدقاء

----------


## سوما

*40 طريقــه لجعل حياتك أفضل

1- خصص من وقتك 10 الى 30 دقيقه للمشــي  . . و أنت مبتسم 
2- أجلس صامتاُ لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ 
3- خصص لنومك 7 ساعات يوميا 
4- عش حياتك بــثلاث أشياء : (( الطاقة + الحماس + العاطفة )) 
5- إلعب ألعاب مسلية يوميا 
6- أقرأ كتب أكثر من التي قرأتها السنة الماضية 
7- خصص وقتا للغذاء الروحي : (( صـــلاة ,, تسبيــح , ,إستغفار , , )) 
8- أقض بعض الوقت مع أشخاص أعمارهم تجاوزت الـ 70 سبعين عام ,, و آخرين أعمارهم أقل من 6 أعوام 
9- أحلم أكثر خــلال يقظتك 
10- أكــــثر من تناول الأغذية الطبيعية ,, و أقتصد من الأغذية المعلبة 
11- أشرب كميات كبيرة من الماء 
12- حاول أن تجعل 3 أشخاص يبتسمون يوميا 
13- لاتضيع وقتك الثمين في الثرثرة 
14- أنسى المواضيع ,, ولا تذكر شريكة حياتك بأخطاء قد مضت لأنها سوف تسئ للحظات الحالية 
15- لاتجعل الأفكار السلبية تسيـــطر عليك .. و وفر طاقتك للأمور الإيجابية 
16- أعلم بإن الحياة مدرســـة .. و أنت طالب فيــها .. والمشاكل عبارة عن مسائل رياضية يمكن حــلـــها 
17- كل إفطارك كــالـملـك .. و غدائــك كـالأميـــــر .. و عشـــائك كـالفقيــــــر .. 
18- أبتسم .. و أضحك أكــــثــــر 
19- الحياة قصيرة جــــدا .. فـــلا تقضـــها في كـــــرهـ الأخــــريـــن 
20- لا تأخذ (( جـمـيـع )) الأمور بجــديــه .. { كــن سـلـسـا و عـقـلانـيـا } 
21- ليــس من الضروري الفوز بجميع المناقشات والمجادلات .. (( حاول أن توافق على الخطــأ )) 
22- أنسى الماضي بسلبياته ,, حتى لا يفسد مـــســـتــقــبــلك 
23- لاتقارن حيــاتك بغـــيرك .. ولا شريكة حياتك بالأخريـــــات .. 
24- الوحيـــــد المســـؤول عن سعـــادتك (( هو أنــــــت !! )) 
25- سامح الجميع بدون استثناء 
26- ما يعتقده الأخرين عنـــك .. لا عــــلاقة لك بـــه 
27- أحــســن الــظــن بالله . 
28- مهما كانت الاحوال .. (( جيــدة أو سـيـئـة )) ثق بأنها ستتغـــــير 
29- عملك لن يعتني بك في وقت مرضك .. بل أصدقائــك .. لذلك أعتـــنــي بــهــم 
30- تخلص من جميع  الأشياء التي ليس لها متعة أو منفعة أو جمـــال 
31- الحســد هو مضيعة للوقت (( أنت تملك جميــــع احتياجاتك )) 
32- الأفـــضــــل قادم لمحالــــه 
33- مهما كان شعورك .. فلا تضعف .. بل أستيقظ .. و أنطلق .. 
34- أعمل الشي الــصح دائماٌ 
35- أتصل بوالديك .. وعائلتك دائـــماُ 
36- كن متفائــــلاٌ .. وســـعـــيدا .. 
37- أعطي كل يوم .. شيئا مميزاٌ وجيـــداٌ للأخريــــن .. 
38- أحــــــفـــــظ حــــــدودك .. 
39- عندمـــا تستيــــقظ في الصبــــاح .. و أنت على قــيد الحياة .. فأحمد الله على ذلك .. 
40 - أبعث هذه الرسالة الى كل من تحبهم .. 
وانتو اكتر ناس بحبهم ,, فشاركت بالأيميل ده معاكم هنا*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *40 طريقــه لجعل حياتك أفضل
> 
> 1- خصص من وقتك 10 الى 30 دقيقه للمشــي . . و أنت مبتسم 
> 2- أجلس صامتاُ لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ 
> 3- خصص لنومك 7 ساعات يوميا 
> 4- عش حياتك بــثلاث أشياء : (( الطاقة + الحماس + العاطفة )) 
> 5- إلعب ألعاب مسلية يوميا 
> 6- أقرأ كتب أكثر من التي قرأتها السنة الماضية 
> 7- خصص وقتا للغذاء الروحي : (( صـــلاة ,, تسبيــح , ,إستغفار , , )) 
> ...


ايميل حلو جداااااااا يا وسام 
عجبنى اوى 
تسلم ايدك عليه يا قمر وربنا يرحم الباشمهندس احمد لانه كان بيحب الموضوع دا اوى وكان دائم المشاركة فيه ويمكن قلة دخولى بسبب انه بيفكرنى بيه ...الله يرحمه 
تحياتى :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

أول مشاركة ليا بعد وفاة الباشمهندس

رحمه الله 

مشاركة جميلة وسام، استمتعت بقرائتها جدا

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سوما

> ايميل حلو جداااااااا يا وسام 
> عجبنى اوى 
> تسلم ايدك عليه يا قمر وربنا يرحم الباشمهندس احمد لانه كان بيحب الموضوع دا اوى وكان دائم المشاركة فيه ويمكن قلة دخولى بسبب انه بيفكرنى بيه ...الله يرحمه 
> تحياتى


 تسلمى يا جيهان ..ويسلم ذوقك .. :: 
وفعلا انا كنت بدخل الموضوع قليل بعد وفاة الباشمهندس أحمد ,,, لأنه من الموضوعات اللى بحس بروحه فيها ....!!
بس كل مدة بكون عايزة اشارك فيه,,,, يمكن لأنى مش عايزاه يختفى زى ما اختفت منه مشاركات الباشمهندس ,, الله يرحمه ..
موضوعك فكرته جميلة ,,,, يسلم أفكارك دايما .. :f2: 



> أول مشاركة ليا بعد وفاة الباشمهندس
> 
> رحمه الله 
> 
> مشاركة جميلة وسام، استمتعت بقرائتها جدا


تعرفى فكرينى بأول مشاركة ليا ف الموضوع بعد وفاة الباشمهندس أحمد ,,, كانت اد ايه قاسية ,, وحزينة ...!!!
مشاركاتك وكلامك الأجمل دايماً يا د. إيمان .. :f2:

----------

